# This HIVE is delicious, you must eat it!



## Wereserpent

*Lays out a feast for all*

Come on in! The HIVE is fine!


----------



## Desert Hare

*eats all the food in the hive*


----------



## Desert Hare

Whew, man I am stuffed. I don't even have any room left over for a single wafer.


----------



## Wereserpent

Desert Hare said:


> *eats all the food in the hive*




That food was for everyone! Bad rabbit!


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> That food was for everyone! Bad rabbit!




Sorry.  I don't know what came ove me.

I guess that Calzone awakened my latent hunger.


----------



## megamania

Megamania, the "other" five headed dragon (chromatic dragons) walks in looking for food.  Finds none and leaves to read / work on Siberys Seven.



































Storyhours-
All of my Storyhours interlock / overlap somewhat.  Creation Schema was a group, Khyber Crawler was my kids game and Siberys Seven is stated characters I DM and role play for storytelling purposes.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Brings in more food*

The rabbit can not have any!

Oh, and I reinstate your Hive membership Mega.


----------



## megamania

sorry I'm me but I am a product of my upbringing and environment.   I can't help it.  It just seems others with similiar issues are excepted but I am not.  So I find myself doing siloquees (spelling) to as much entertain myself as communicate with anyone.   Life sucks for me.  Always has.  I have thought of suicide many times.  Attempted it once (best sleep I ever got) and I take life extremely seriously even as I don't care anymore.   I put a new definition to complicated, complex and contradicting.  I hate myself so I should get used to the fact others with dislike me as well.  Why?   Because that is my fate and I tend to mouth off once pushed too far by life in general.  Some day they will make a movie about me and win oscars for it (or turkey awards).  Time to go and feel bad for myself again... alone.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> *Brings in more food*
> 
> The rabbit can not have any!
> 
> Oh, and I reinstate your Hive membership Mega.




*eats all the food in the hive*

Just because you say I can't have any doesn't mena I'm not gonna go over your head.


----------



## Aeson

I yield to the master. Mega you have me beat. 

You know I've been there for you. I never forget about you. No one's membership in the hive has been revoked. You've always been welcome here with us. Whether you like it or not you're one of us. One of us. One of us. One of us.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> sorry I'm me but I am a product of my upbringing and environment.   I can't help it.  It just seems others with similiar issues are excepted but I am not.  So I find myself doing siloquees (spelling) to as much entertain myself as communicate with anyone.   Life sucks for me.  Always has.  I have thought of suicide many times.  Attempted it once (best sleep I ever got) and I take life extremely seriously even as I don't care anymore.   I put a new definition to complicated, complex and contradicting.  I hate myself so I should get used to the fact others with dislike me as well.  Why?   Because that is my fate and I tend to mouth off once pushed too far by life in general.  Some day they will make a movie about me and win oscars for it (or turkey awards).  Time to go and feel bad for myself again... alone.




You have got to be kidding me. You are lucky to have a woman to share your life with and children to carry on your family name. There are people much worse off than you mega. At least be thankful that you aren't on the streets. With the conomy the way it is, a lot of people are now homeless. Count your blessings and know that you are loved.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> *eats all the food in the hive*
> 
> Just because you say I can't have any doesn't mena I'm not gonna go over your head.



Curses, foiled again.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Curses, foiled again.




Hi Aeson, cutie pie. 

*give the kitty a kiss on the head*


----------



## Aeson

A gift for Mega. No one else is allowed to click on the button. I now give you a pair of puppies.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> A gift for Mega. No one else is allowed to click on the button.




I failed my Will Save.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Hi Aeson, cutie pie.
> 
> *give the kitty a kiss on the head*



I wasn't going to post anything but I saw Mega going through one of his phases. Even though I'm still sick as a dog I thought I'd try to cheer him up some how. Maybe I'll go read his story hour.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Hugs Mega and Aeson*

I luv you both.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I failed my Will Save.



I thought you might. That's why I've now changed the picture.


----------



## Desert Hare

Galeros said:


> *Hugs Mega and Aeson*
> 
> I luv you both.




Group hug!

*hugs Aeson, Galeros and Megamania*


----------



## Aeson

This is for Andy, Mega, Mania and Ug. 


[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I thought you might. That's why I've now changed the picture.




Failed a second Will Save. Pic looks the same.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> *Hugs Mega and Aeson*
> 
> I luv you both.






Desert Hare said:


> Group hug!
> 
> *hugs Aeson, Galeros and Megamania*



Careful, I might start grabbing for parts unknown.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> This is for Andy, Mega, Mania and Ug.




You left out Al.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Failed a second Will Save. Pic looks the same.



Fooled you.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> You left out Al.



Al's not into that sort of thing. Al likes Ug.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Careful, I might start grabbing for parts unknown.




I don't mind the grabbing so much, its when the hands peel away layers of clothes that I start getting annoyed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Fooled you.




Me too.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Fooled you.



So you did. 



Aeson said:


> Al's not into that sort of thing. Al likes Ug.



I think you're forgetting that Ug is a practically a primate. 

It's hard to be friends with a creature whens its driving ambitions are sleep, food, procreation and warmth.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I don't mind the grabbing so much, its when the hands peel away layers of clothes that I start getting annoyed.



I make no promises.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I make no promises.




I'll keep that in mind and will make sure to wear ten layers of clothes when coming into the hive from now on.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I think you're forgetting that Ug is a practically a primate.
> 
> It's hard to be friends with a creature whens its driving ambitions are sleep, food, procreation and warmth.



how do you know so much about mega and his personalities?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I'll keep that in mind and will make sure to wear ten layers of clothes when coming into the hive from now on.



Now you sound like Kahuna Burger.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kaboom!
\


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Kaboom!



Like a great storm from the West comes Relique.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> how do you know so much about mega and his personalities?




I've been boning up on the hives prior to my registration.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Kaboom!




DAMNIT!! 

I knew I shouldn't have left that plutonium unattended.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I've been boning up on the hives prior to my registration.



You have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Now you sound like Kahuna Burger.




 Whats a Kahuna Burger?


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You have way too much time on your hands.




Yeah, tell me about it. 

I should be working on the the hombrew world for my group's next campaign.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Whats a Kahuna Burger?




Another poster.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Whats a Kahuna Burger?



She is a long time member of the board. We used to chat a lot. She said something very similar to me once.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Yeah, tell me about it.
> 
> I should be working on the the hombrew world for my group's next campaign.



Ack. no game talk with me for awhile.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Another poster.






Aeson said:


> She is a long time member of the board. We used to chat a lot. She said something very similar to me once.




Ah. Hadn't gotten that far back with the hives. Which explains why the name doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Ack. no game talk with me for awhile.




 You haven't talked gaming in a while, or you're not allowed to?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> You haven't talked gaming in a while, or you're not allowed to?




He gave up gaming for lent.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> He gave up gaming for lent.




[Keanu] Whoa. [/Keanu]


----------



## Blackrat

*Eats a bombastium popcicle*
*Turns into a roman legionnaire*
*Hands out a basket containing bombastium popcicles*
Anyone want one?


----------



## Phaezen

slithers, slimelike into the hive.

Has anyone seen the airconditioning?

eish


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> slithers, slimelike into the hive.
> 
> Has anyone seen the airconditioning?
> 
> eish




No, but the sauna is hot. You can go there if you wish


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> No, but the sauna is hot. You can go there if you wish




Thanks for the offer, maybe if the temperature was hangining around 40f and not 40c....


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> [Keanu] Whoa. [/Keanu]



Morpheus is correct, Neo. 

 I came to realize it seemed to be more of a crutch and hindrance than a pastime. Sundays I'm supposed to be able to game if I want to but I chose not to. I think if I'm to make this work I need to not do it on Sunday either. 

I may have picked a bad weekend to do it too. I'm still sick and the weather is bad so I'm cooped up in the house.

On a higher note I've lost weight in the last couple of days. I think being sick had something to do with it. I hope I can keep it off and lose some more.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> I think you're forgetting that Ug is a practically a primate.
> 
> It's hard to be friends with a creature whens its driving ambitions are sleep, food, procreation and warmth.




You just described most men


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> You just described most men



You might be right.

Morning, Mega.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> Whats a Kahuna Burger?




1) 1/2 pound chopmeat grilled with onions with cheese bacon and ketchup.  Toasted bun.  Add Tomatoe and lettuce if availiable.  Spiced curly fries and washed down with beverage of legal choice.

2) EN World user whom was once very active here and with Gameday events in the NE.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> You might be right.
> 
> Morning, Mega.




allo.


I joined the Dark Side of the force.   I now have six personalities driving my over worked, over taxed over creative mind-  Mega, Mania, Al, Ugh, Andy the originator and now the Sith Lord DarkMania.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> 1) 1/2 pound chopmeat grilled with onions with cheese bacon and ketchup.  Toasted bun.  Add Tomatoe and lettuce if availiable.  Spiced curly fries and washed down with beverage of legal choice.




I think that burger recipe needs a Hawaiian flavor.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> allo.
> 
> 
> I joined the Dark Side of the force.   I now have six personalities driving my over worked, over taxed over creative mind-  Mega, Mania, Al, Ugh, Andy the originator and now the Sith Lord DarkMania.



So who is the master you or Darth K'Trava?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> So who is the master you or Darth K'Trava?




Andy "I would think I am."

Mega "Hah!  You can't manage a checkbook even.  I am."

Mania "WHAO-HOO BUCKAROO!   I RULE ALL OF YOU!"

Al "Shot them all and let god sort it out."

Ugh "me hungry.  Want puppies"

DarkMania "I control all I survey through my power of the darkside."


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> slithers, slimelike into the hive.
> 
> Has anyone seen the airconditioning?
> 
> eish




The high today will be below 30F here in Vermont.  No AC for me.  Someone else must have it.   Someone in a warmer climate.   Like the south.... Aeson?

"Give me the AC Weak Willed Human."


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Andy "I would think I am."
> 
> Mega "Hah!  You can't manage a checkbook even.  I am."
> 
> Mania "WHAO-HOO BUCKAROO!   I RULE ALL OF YOU!"
> 
> Al "Shot them all and let god sort it out."
> 
> Ugh "me hungry.  Want puppies"
> 
> DarkMania "I control all I survey through my power of the darkside."



Go with Ug. I think he has it right.

Time to go. Didn't want you thinking I left you alone.


----------



## megamania

Some day I will stop making fun of myself and see a headshrinker.  Someday.


"I will make him bark like a dog."


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> The high today will be below 30F here in Vermont.  No AC for me.  Someone else must have it.   Someone in a warmer climate.   Like the south.... Aeson?
> 
> "Give me the AC Weak Willed Human."



We could get some snow today. If it snows it will be the first this winter. It's still in the 40s but dropping. I have to go get my haircut before the weather gets bad. We don't do well with snow and ice down here.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Some day I will stop making fun of myself and see a headshrinker.  Someday.
> 
> 
> "I will make him bark like a dog."



That's a step in the right direction.


----------



## megamania

Yesterday I drove my knee into the ice slipping.  Then bounced and slid down the driveway on my back headfirst.  THREE seperate bad bruises on my knee area.

Winter needs to end.

"I command Mother Nature to kneel before her master."


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> That's a step in the right direction.




Andy "Yeah."
Mega "Moonstepping alll the way"
Mania "Whatever."
Al "One step for mankind...."
Ugh  [scratches nether region and sniffs fingers...thinks of bathtime]
Darkmania "Once I control all of these personalities I will rule the universe.  Then I will begin on other universes.... beginning with Jennifer Anistons."


----------



## megamania

Andy-  Appears everyone is away once more."

Darkmania "Insignicant slug.  They leave because of you."

Mania "Did I hear Post Count +1?"

Al "...and that is one for the record books."

Mega "I'm all wired up and collectively with it and where is everyone?  Doing real life stuff."

Ugh  [picks nose.... thinks he needs to use other finger since this one needs a bath still]

Andy "okay relax guys.  Everyone has a life to lead.  They have friends and family that are around.  We have each other and work.  We'll be okay."

Darkmania "Your words reveal your weakness.  Let me rule and all will be under my heel"

Mega "Whoa.... look at his eyes.  Darkmania is one scarey SOB.  Sorry Obsolete Beanie-head"

Darkmania "You are a cow."

Mega "Moo" and sticks out his (our) tongue.

Andy "Chill guys.  We are killing time not ourselves."

Al "In a galaxy far far away...."

Ugh grunts (how he laughs)

Andy "How about we play a game."

Mega "All of life is a game."

Mania "Me first!"

Darkmania "I am the master of all mindgames .... except for Memory."

Andy "How about a game of DnD."

Mania "I want to be the fighter that castes spells!  Frooooo   BOOM!"

Mega "Retard.  At first level fighters don't caste explosive spells.  They detect stuff."

Darkmania "I detect a strong odor." and looks at Ugh with disgust

Ugh Grabs the Col Dragon and places in on mindscape  "ME!"

Andy to readers-
"And this is what I have to deal with everyday.  Its not pretty."


----------



## Blackrat

*Looks puzzled at the battle of words between the strange voices coming from the funny bigfoot*
*Sips from the teacup*
*Takes off the monocle and waves it at the bigfoot*

I say boy. What on earth are you doing?

*Puts the monocle back on and takes another sip from the teacup*


----------



## megamania

As the mind has a fight over whom gets the +67 sword of Holy $#!+ Ugh walks over to Blackrat.

"Hello fine fellow.  May I have a spot of Tea?  Ah... a most civilialized drink.  Oh excuse me.  Allow me to explain myself." (sips tea without a sound with his pinky up.) "I prefer to sit back and allow the others to do the thinking in here.  So many decisions and conflicting thoughts and reactions.  Do you have lemon crackers?  Ah.... next time perhaps." Sits back again and takes another sip.  "I do SO love slumming."

Looks over to the fight......

"Looks like I must return to the pretense of my manic mind and be the simpliton known as Ugh.  Cheerio."

lumbers off and begins to throw poo at the others.


----------



## megamania

ya kno.... that imvu sponcer thing to the right is .... distracting in a good way.   I need help.


----------



## megamania

Review time at work again.  With the new manager this ought to be fun.  Work soon.

Cold in the house.

Hope I'm not getting sick.

Is the furnace working?  Have not heard it all day.

If a yellow sun makes Superman super god and a red sun makes him merely mortal what does a blue sun do?

until another time......


----------



## megamania

any word from Mandy or better... Rev ?


----------



## Blackrat

*Looks very puzzled at the civilised caveman walking away*

I say.

*Takes a sip from the cup and scurries off to find some biscuits*


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> any word from Mandy or better... Rev ?



No news yet. I keep hoping no news is good news.


----------



## Aeson

My car is covered in snow. Sadly it'll all be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> My mango is covered in snow. Sadly it'll all be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> My car is covered in snow. Sadly it'll all be gone tomorrow.




Say, want to export some of that snow south of the equator?  Looks like it is going to be another night in the mid 20's (celcius you dirty Americans and assorted foreigners. Roughly 77 - 80f)


Not much sleep happening tonight


----------



## megamania

Darkmania "I will drop a glacier on your pathetic country!"

I could go for the 70's right now.

Daughter is sick with a fever.  I knew she didn't seem to be acting normal this morning.  Tim is trying to defeat Ultimate Alliance by himself within 1 day which I'm sure he will.  He just finished Asgard so within the next hour or two he should defeat Dr. Doom.


Off to work officially.  I may pop by after midnite or there abouts.  Later.

Al "May the force be with you."

Darkmania "I heard that you pathetic unoriginal piece of space crap!"


----------



## Ginnel

Yo all.

Just watched Push, not that bad, not that good


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Yo all.
> 
> Just watched Push, not that bad, not that good




Just watched Underworld - Rise of the Lycons. Not bad, enjoyable, nothing stellar. Interesting addition or fleshing out of the Underworld mythology.

Isn't this exactly the kind of movie for Lord Tirian?
[sblock]





[/sblock]


----------



## Desert Hare

Oh man. Long day. Group finished the latest adventure in our campaign and everyone leveled up. 

So now my character is a Rog 3 / Sor 3 / Master of Masks 3. Picked up Force of Personality as my 9th level feat.

Spent an extra couple of hours with the group and we headed over to Superfreak's pad and watched 10000 BC in brilliant blu-ray high definition. It was an awesome 72" of pure unadulterated eye-popping action!


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique I see that you're out there. I know you're online.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I am now   I just pretty much finished filming a video....  All together production took about 5 hours to do start to finish.  First hour was setting it up outside then my deciding that filming outdoors was too much of a hassle.  The next half hour to hour was setting up indoors.  Then filming for 2 1/2 hours (ending up with 56 minutes of footage), then I spend 30 min braking everything down.  

Right now I'm about to start capturing my video.  Eventually I will have it edited down to 1 - 5 minutes.  Then I have to do voice over work and author it for progressive streaming...

The video was of how to japanese bind a book.  I ended up using recycled paper I made during this last week (padded with several sheets of regular paper) and the covers were flattened plastic soda bottles.  All the steps were shown from flattening the bottles (using an iron) to binding.


----------



## Desert Hare

So when you graduate are you going to try to find work with one of the Hollywood production companies doing pre/post-production?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> So when you graduate are you going to try to find work with one of the Hollywood production companies doing pre/post-production?




Well..  my major's webdesign/interactive media.  AI major for web design basically makes you learn EVERYTHING from video production to authoring in flash.  Ideally I want to work with video production or coding.   It's weird.

If the AI in LA wasn't in Santa Monica (which takes 1 1/2 - 3 hours to drive to in rush hour traffic), I would have tried to go there for Film production or Game Design.  The AI I ended up going to is about 30 minutes away and I got put into Web Design since since it was the closest thing to what I was looking for because my art portfolio was too weak for Game Design (which was being changed to Game Art Design when I enrolled).

I should also note that I went to USC for Creative Writing (since I wasn't accepted to their filmic writing school).


----------



## Desert Hare

It sounds to me like you have your heart set on working on the graphic interface for video games.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> It sounds to me like you have your heart set on working on the graphic interface for video games.




Art skill wise, I might not be able to build an awesome looking interface, but I'd love to tinker around with the code to make it all work.  For some reason, even though it's frustrating as hell, I love coding... since making it work is more stratifying then getting a web page to display right.


----------



## Desert Hare

questing gm said:


> He might be dreaming that he is having one of his debates on the forum.






Hey Relique, what is it that Reveille liked debating about?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Hey Relique, what is it that Reveille liked debating about?




I don't know.  If anything it might have been game mechanics... but I'm not sure since I don't remember seeing any threads where he was debating on something.  Or at least not recently.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Art skill wise, I might not be able to build an awesome looking interface, but I'd love to tinker around with the code to make it all work.  For some reason, even though it's frustrating as well when something doesn't work right, I love coding... since making it work is more stratifying then getting a web page to display right.




Hey, if you can get work doing what you like to do than more power to you!  I'll bet the pay is decent for coding is decent too.

Not many people get to work in a field that they want to. Myself, I love singing. That doesn't mean I have waht it takes to become a pro or even sing small-time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Hey, if you can get work doing what you like to do than more power to you!  I'll bet the pay is decent for coding is decent too.
> 
> Not many people get to work in a field that they want to. Myself, I love singing. That doesn't mean I have waht it takes to become a pro or even sing small-time.





What I wonder is what does it take to become a pro-singer?  I know at one time it was talent and skill, but nower days, I'm not sure.  

One thing I despise about the music industry is that everyone sound the same.  It's like all the producers and sound board techs have plug-ins which changes everyone's voice to to turn into 1 of 10 different presets (depending on the vocalist's gender).  For example, I was listening to the radio the other day (since my favorite talk station changed formats) and heard a U2 song and had to double take because it sounded like it was song by a generic artist and not Bono.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> What I wonder is what does it take to become a pro-singer?  I know at one time it was talent and skill, but nower days, I'm not sure.




This is why I love jazz. Especially instrumentals. And the sax.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> This is why I love jazz. Especially instrumentals. And the sax.





brb.


----------



## Blackrat

OotS is being quite exciting right now. It seems V is on hir way to damnation


----------



## Blackrat

*Gnaws on chocolate-chip cookie*
*Offers the half-gnawed cookie to the bunny*

Want cookie?


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Gnaws on chocolate-chip cookie*
> *Offers the half-gnawed cookie to the bunny*
> 
> Want cookie?




I love cookies.

*gnaws on chocolate-chip cookie*


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> brb.




Hey Relique, can you please pry yourself away from yourself already?


----------



## Blackrat

Hey! My paw!
*Hastily removes paw from bunny's teeth*

*Mumbles*
Vicious bunny....


----------



## Desert Hare

So how was the sauna the other night Blackrat?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Hey Relique, can you please pry yourself away from yourself already?




I had to reboot.    Stupid Premiere CS4 kept crashing.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Mumbles*
> Vicious bunny....




Only when it comes to cookies.

 I vaguely recall you gnawing on my ear though.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> I had to reboot.    Stupid Premiere CS4 kept crashing.




Oh, I thought you were doing something else.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> So how was the sauna the other night Blackrat?




I think I was a bit hasty with it. It was only 65 C when I went in, so it wasn't quite as hot as I like it. Should've let it heat up another 15 minutes. But it was good nonetheless. Having your own sauna means that I heat it up at least once a week .


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Only when it comes to cookies.
> 
> I vaguely recall you gnawing on my ear though.




*Whistles innocently*
'Twasn't me


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat, I noticed you lit a candle for Rev in the 



Spoiler



secret


 hive.

So I thought yyou'd want to see this:



Rev's Mandy said:


> I just got home from spending most of my weekend with Charles and his family. The doctors think his condition may be improving. As a recent development (within the last 2 days) he might mumble in his sleep or move around in a way inconsistent with tossing and turning. Charles isn’t one to mumble or talk in his sleep so this is definitely a good thing.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> So I thought yyou'd want to see this:




Yeah, I saw it. Good news.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I think I was a bit hasty with it. It was only 65 C when I went in, so it wasn't quite as hot as I like it. Should've let it heat up another 15 minutes. But it was good nonetheless. Having your own sauna means that I heat it up at least once a week .



Only once a week? Why's that; high electric bill otherwise?



Blackrat said:


> *Whistles innocently*
> 'Twasn't me



Just because you edited your post doesn't mean I don't recall.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Only once a week? Why's that; high electric bill otherwise?




See the "at least" in that post. But yeah, it eats quite a bit electrics too so heating it up regularly thrice a week would propably kill my finances


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> See the "at least" in that post. But yeah, it eats quite a bit electrics too so heating it up regularly thrice a week would propably kill my finances




I can imagine. 

You're starting to make me pine for a brick and mortar sauna.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Oh, I thought you were doing something else.







Oh my.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh my.




Yeah, sorry about that assumption.


----------



## Desert Hare

Mmm....Dido.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I can imagine.
> 
> You're starting to make me pine for a brick and mortar sauna.




I'm actually waiting for summer to come, so I can go to my grandpa's wood-heated beach-sauna. I could do it now too, but I'm not into the ice-dipping that some finns enjoy. For me a really good sauna means sitting in the heat for a while, then sitting on the porch, drinking good beer, then going back inside for a while. Repeat for a few times during the next few hours. All done with some good friends.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I'm actually waiting for summer to come, so I can go to my grandpa's wood-heated beach-sauna. I could do it now too, but I'm not into the ice-dipping that some finns enjoy. For me a really good sauna means sitting in the heat for a while, then sitting on the porch, drinking good beer, then going back inside for a while. Repeat for a few times during the next few hours. All done with some good friends.




Does your girlfriend usually go with you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy crap...  Blackrat, remember that goth club I mentioned and posted a link to the venue's website (the one that looked all cool and mideval)?

My gf is vending at that club tonight (stupid 7 am monday morning class and video made me unable to go).  Check this out it's now officially haunted!

While setting up, my gf asked one of the employees at the bar if the restaurant is wanted ans they told here there is a ghost girl in the building who randomly materializes and follows people around or asks them questions and vanishes before there is a responce.  They also mention that the lights, computers, and computer monitors in the building ramdonly shut on and off.

Right now my gf told me that her lights have been acting up.  The ones on her table as well as the back-up ones she has under her table has been turning on and off.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Yeah, sorry about that assumption.




No need to apologize.  I'm flattered you are thinking dirty thoughts of me... since it only implies that you are wanting to watch..  giggity.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap...  Blackrat, remember that goth club I mentioned and posted a link to the venue's website (the one that looked all cool and mideval)?




No chance it's ahoax with special effects and double wired light switches? I don't really believe in the supernatural, so naturally I am this inquisitive.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> No need to apologize.  I'm flattered you are thinking dirty thoughts of me... since it only implies that you are wanting to watch..  giggity.




Got a webcam?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Does your girlfriend usually go with you?




Yeah. She never liked sauna before she started dating me, but now she loves it almost as much as I do.

Oh, for you americans who have a taboo about nudity and such, remember, that doesn't hold in Finland. It's much, MUCH, less a taboo here, and especially amongs the young people. So we actually go to sauna together with couple of our good friends once a month or so.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Oh, for you americans who have a taboo about nudity and such, remember, that doesn't hold in Finland. It's much, MUCH, less a taboo here, and especially amongs the young people. So we actually go to sauna together with couple of our good friends once a month or so.




It's not so much anymore. Sure you can be arrested for public indecency, but we have plenty of establishments where its okay now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> No chance it's ahoax with special effects and double wired light switches? I don't really believe in the supernatural, so naturally I am this inquisitive.




Nope. since the her lights are battery powered leds that are ran on brand spanking new batteries.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope. since the her lights are battery powered leds that are ran on brand spanking new batteries.




You might want to call Ghost Hunters then. I'm sure they'd love to do a show about it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> It's not so much anymore. Sure you can be arrested for public indecency, but we have plenty of establishments where its okay now.




 There is this one marathon in San Franscisco that is being held soon.  The city is allowing people to run in it nude, but not drunk.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Holy crap...  Blackrat, remember that goth club I mentioned and posted a link to the venue's website (the one that looked all cool and mideval)?



Anyone know who that girl is supposed to be? Sounds like a harmless spirit who just can't rest for some reason.



Desert Hare said:


> No chance it's ahoax with special effects and double wired light switches? I don't really believe in the supernatural, so naturally I am this inquisitive.



My first reaction to any "supernatural" is the same. Either it's a hoax, or then there's just some natural explanation. Then again, I know better than to say that it couldn't be a "supernatural" phenomenon. It's just damn unlikely .



Desert Hare said:


> Got a webcam?




They are evil, evil thingies that governments use to spy on us.
*Puts on a tinfoil hat*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> You might want to call Ghost Hunters then. I'm sure they'd love to do a show about it.




I personally don't think Ghosthunting shows work since you never see what the people are reacting to.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope. since the her lights are battery powered leds that are ran on brand spanking new batteries.




She propably should Reverse the Polarity!

No, really, ask her if she put the batteries the wrong way around


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> My first reaction to any "supernatural" is the same. Either it's a hoax, or then there's just some natural explanation. Then again, I know better than to say that it couldn't be a "supernatural" phenomenon. It's just damn unlikely .



I'm guessing its just a marketing scheme; even if it's just by word of mouth.



Blackrat said:


> They are evil, evil thingies that governments use to spy on us.
> *Puts on a tinfoil hat*



Not if you unplug it when you're not using it. 

Same goes for cell phones. Don't want to be tracked? Take out the battery; w/o a power source you can't be.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> I personally don't think Ghosthunting shows work since you never see what the people are reacting to.




 Someone outta fix that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Anyone know who that girl is supposed to be? Sounds like a harmless spirit who just can't rest for some reason.



Nope.  



> They are evil, evil thingies that governments use to spy on us.
> *Puts on a tinfoil hat*




Then you wouldn't want to hear about some of the new "energy saving" technology that are popping up in the us..  some of them are pretty evil and are often said to have built in mini cameras and have wifi built in so they could to connect to home base.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Then you wouldn't want to hear about some of the new "energy saving" technology that are popping up in the us..  some of them are pretty evil and are often said to have built in mini cameras and have wifi built in so they could to connect to home base.




I wonder if it has anything to do with the Google Earth/Galaxy project.


----------



## Desert Hare

Hey. Where'd everyone go?


----------



## Desert Hare

Well, since you guys are off doing your things I'm gonna hit the sack. Later guys.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Hey. Where'd everyone go?




I was watching my footage with much dread.  ::sigh:: Even with all the lights i set up, the video looked a tad dark.   I only I shot ion the kitchen instead of the living room... the lights in there are much brighter.


----------



## Blackrat

And I had some actual work to do. That means standing guard as the doctor took in a patient that is known to be agressive.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, BTW Relique. I forgot to tell you this. I was to club few weeks back, and thought you might have liked the place too. It had this kind of fantasy/gothic theme with dragon motifs etc, but the best feature was one of the tables: It had a guillotine on it .

If I had had a camera with me, I would have taken picture of it.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> And I had some actual work to do. That means standing guard as the doctor took in a patient that is known to be agressive.



I imagine you've been taught to incapacitate people? You think you could ask the hospital to send you on martial arts courses to help


----------



## Ginnel

Oh yeah I unlocked Ken and Ryu's master last night Gouken? is it well its the guy you unlock after Akuma anywho 

Just Seth to go I'll get him tonight 
Still can't get past the 4th level on anyone's moves challenge yet peserverance and not throwing the pads at the wall is the key I think 

I've got a real burning desire to run a one shot or two at the moment maybe progressing into reigniting an old campaign.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I imagine you've been taught to incapacitate people? You think you could ask the hospital to send you on martial arts courses to help




Well, not the hospital but the company from which the hospital has "rented" us. See, I'm not actually on the payroll of the hospital itself, but of a private security company which provides security services for other companies. Anyways, yes, I can get martial arts courses in addition to the initial training which was quite good actually. Also, I have the military training to go with, as well as pressure point knowledge.

So, yeah, I can incapacitate even a big guy quite easily, but it's not the main point.

The main point is to keep calm and give an aura of confidence, compassion and security, so you don't even need to get "wrestling". And this is what I really am good in .


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm I do the compassion thing quite well, but despite being close to 6 foot, people often think I'm shorter, I'm not the first person they ask to lift things from high shelves and the like even though I'm one of the tallest people in the office  and I'm not particularly well built 

Push - film synopsis, a way to give people mental superpowers is invented, a super agency called Division has been created to use these powers and manage them, they kidnap a watcher (precog) who has forseen this and trained her child to sort it out for her.

different kind of powers in the film, is Telekenisis (mover), precognition (watcher), object finding (sniffer), screaming to produce a wave of sound that can burst blood vessels/shatter glass (Bleeder), hiding stuff from detection of mental powers (shadow), mental suggestions through eye contact (push) and erasing memories (wipe), changing similar sized objects to appear like something else for a short while (shifting)

It reminded me of that RPG game with psychic powers, and corporations I think it was called trinity, never got to play a game but it looked interesting.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Hmm I do the compassion thing quite well, but despite being close to 6 foot, people often think I'm shorter, I'm not the first person they ask to lift things from high shelves and the like even though I'm one of the tallest people in the office  and I'm not particularly well built
> 
> Push - film synopsis, a way to give people mental superpowers is invented, a super agency called Division has been created to use these powers and manage them, they kidnap a watcher (precog) who has forseen this and trained her child to sort it out for her.
> 
> different kind of powers in the film, is Telekenisis (mover), precognition (watcher), object finding (sniffer), screaming to produce a wave of sound that can burst blood vessels/shatter glass (Bleeder), hiding stuff from detection of mental powers (shadow), mental suggestions through eye contact (push) and erasing memories (wipe), changing similar sized objects to appear like something else for a short while (shifting)
> 
> It reminded me of that RPG game with psychic powers, and corporations I think it was called trinity, never got to play a game but it looked interesting.




A movie with superpowers and stuff? I suppose I might have to check that out...


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> A movie with superpowers and stuff? I suppose I might have to check that out...



I'd give it 2 and a half - 3 stars I didn't feel like I'd wasted my money coming out of the cinema, but its not something I'd particularly recommend people to see.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Originally Posted by hafrogman
> "Isn't it funny how finger puppet sounds so innocent as a noun?"



Hey, Hare.  I was talking to my friend who said that originally, and it turns out he didn't make it up.  It's actually a joke by Demetri Martin.  So you should probably not attribute it to me in your sig.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> This is why I love jazz. Especially instrumentals. And the sax.



You know, the first time I looked at this post, I totally misread that last word.  Which really helped me see what you thought Relique was up to when he left.

...

Such a pity, because then I was going to come back and make the Bolero joke, but now there's just no point.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> You know, the first time I looked at this post, I totally misread that last word.  Which really helped me see what you thought Relique was up to when he left.
> 
> ...
> 
> Such a pity, because then I was going to come back and make the Bolero joke, but now there's just no point.




Everybody loves sax. 

Though I think the violin is even better (not for Jazz, probably).


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Everybody loves sax.
> 
> Though I think the violin is even better (not for Jazz, probably).



Personally I think there's too much sax and violins on television these days.

. . .

And this week's straight man prize goes to: Mustrum Ridcully.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Personally I think there's too much sax and violins on television these days.



Not on my TV!*



> And this week's straight man prize goes to: Mustrum Ridcully.



Huh?  


*I get my series fix on my PC/Mac


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Huh?



Hmm, confused, then angel.

Okay, I'll bite.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A double act, also known as a comedy duo, is a comic device in which humor is derived from the uneven relationship between two partners, usually of the same gender, age, ethnic origin, and profession, but drastically different personalities. Often one of them, the straight man, feed or stooge is portrayed as reasonable and serious, and the other one, the funny man or comic is portrayed as funny, unintelligent or unorthodox. When a woman is in the "straight man" role, she is more often referred to as a comic foil. The term feed comes from the way a straight man will set up jokes for - or "feed" them to - their partner.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Hey, Hare.  I was talking to my friend who said that originally, and it turns out he didn't make it up.  It's actually a joke by Demetri Martin.  So you should probably not attribute it to me in your sig.




I put it in my sig because you were gripirn that no one had you qouted in theirs.

Come up with something original and witty and I'll change it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Come up with something original and witty and I'll change it.




And thus, have you stumbled upon the crux of the problem.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I put it in my sig because you were griping that no one had you qouted in theirs.
> 
> Come up with something original and witty and I'll change it.



I understand that, and appreciate the sentiment.  I just don't want anyone thinking I stole it, if they recognize the original source.

Besides, with Aurora (sort of) back, I'm still sigged.







The_Warlock said:


> And thus, have you stumbled upon he crux of the problem.



Ouch, man.  That's. . . that's just cold.


----------



## Desert Hare

Hey Warlock. Whats going on?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Ouch, man.  That's. . . that's just cold.




Just trying to moderate the temprature in your climate zone.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Hey Warlock. Whats going on?




Howdy, Hare.

Not too bad. I'm one of two people in the office thanks to the storm we had in these parts. The rest of my co-workers are wusses. 

I have now done most of my tasks for the day barring other people getting stuff done remotely.

Oh, and ENWorld is acting SLOW for me. 

Thank goodness for Pandora, otherwise I'd probably take a nap in my office.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aw, hell with it, I think I will take a nap.

(whistle snore, whistle snore, whistle snore)


----------



## Wereserpent

Afternoon Hive!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Afternoon Hive!



*There is no Hive, only Zuul.*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> *There is no Hive, only Zuul.*




And she floats four feet above her bed...


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> And she floats four feet above her bed...




Okay, so she's a dog.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Okay, so she's a dog.




But she paid us, in advance, before she became a dog.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> But she paid us, in advance, before she became a dog.




*straps on proton pack*

Let's show this primordial b*tch how we do business downtown!


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> *straps on proton pack*
> 
> Let's show this primordial b*tch how we do business downtown!




Nimble little minx, isn't she?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aaaaaaaand, I'm out.

Later hive.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Nimble little minx, isn't she?




Forget the trapping!  Just blast her!


----------



## Ginnel

Seth unlocked


----------



## Desert Hare

Hi kitty!


----------



## Ginnel

Aww boo all on me lonesome hmmm  




*Starts getting out tools and brushes and paints and of course the good old MDF*


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Hey, Hare.  I was talking to my friend who said that originally, and it turns out he didn't make it up.  It's actually a joke by Demetri Martin.  So you should probably not attribute it to me in your sig.




Demetri Martin is funny in theory.  Unfortunately, his style of humor does not translate well into a sketch Comedy Central show.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Seth unlocked




I did that Saturday night.


----------



## Ginnel

"what-huh-who?"

*a mad scrabble later and you can only vaguely see a few brushes hiding in his mouth and a poorly disguised bunch of tools on the floor under a huge sheet with a ladder behind his back that towers over him*

"urrr...Hi guys, so whats up?" says a cat who obviously hasn't practised talking with paint brushes in his mouth


----------



## Desert Hare

Hiya Relique. What's shaking?


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> "urrr...Hi guys, so whats up?" says a cat who obviously hasn't practised talking with paint brushes in his mouth




I get paid on Wednesday. Mulling over my potential purchases. I've decided on buying Midnight 2E since the homebrew I'm working on could use some of the flavor from it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> *There is no Hive, only Zuul.*




My school's student server is named "Zuul."  Originally the Faculty drive was called Gozer, but then the tech department had to change it, for some unknown reason.


----------



## Ginnel

Anyone know where I can get some cool unicorn stuff from be it pictures or actually buyable stuff?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Hiya Relique. What's shaking?




Nothing much just getting ready to leave school.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Nothing much just getting ready to leave school.




 Leave campus or leave for school?


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Anyone know where I can get some cool unicorn stuff from be it pictures or actually buyable stuff?




Amazon.co.uk: unicorn
unicorn - Google Image Search


----------



## Ginnel

[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/images/B0007OZ1GM/sr=8-2/qid=1236036683/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=468292&s=toys&qid=1236036683&sr=8-2"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ame]

Neat for about £8 


EDIT sleepy time for me though now.
Thanks Miss Hare


----------



## Desert Hare

Ginnel said:


> Neat for about £8
> 
> EDIT sleepy time for me though now.
> Thanks Miss Hare




No problem. Glad to be of help. 

Sleep well. See you in about 8 hours.


----------



## Goldmoon

Morning hive. It is a wonderful day! I am back with the boys and all is right with the world.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Morning hive. It is a wonderful day! I am back with the boys and all is right with the world.




Well, I believe the first part, but not the last. 
Anyways, hi Goldie.


----------



## Desert Hare

Hare in the hive!

*squawks*


----------



## Knightfall

Hello to the Hive!


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Well, I believe the first part, but not the last.




At least til you get off from work right?


----------



## Desert Hare

Knightfall said:


> Hello to the Hive!




Hi Knightfall! What's new in Canada?


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Well, I believe the first part, but not the last.
> Anyways, hi Goldie.




I dont mean back with men, I mean back with my squad. Share in my joy!!!


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> I dont mean back with men, I mean back with my squad. Share in my joy!!!




*is joyous and bursting with song*


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> At least til you get off from work right?



Nah, I'm a total cynic 


Goldmoon said:


> I dont mean back with men, I mean back with my squad. Share in my joy!!!



Well, I actually meant that I don't believe the "all is well in the world" part.

But I do share your joy


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Nah, I'm a total cynic




 I thought eternal cynicsm was reserved for people that had no faith whatsoever.


----------



## Goldmoon

Knightfall said:


> Hello to the Hive!




Morning!



Desert Hare said:


> At least til you get off from work right?




I dont get it...



Desert Hare said:


> Hi Knightfall! What's new in Canada?




No "hello" for me? *pouts*



Desert Hare said:


> *is joyous and bursting with song*




Yeay! 



Blackrat said:


> Nah, I'm a total cynic
> 
> Well, I actually meant that I don't believe the "all is well in the world" part.
> 
> But I do share your joy




Well all is right with _my_ world....


----------



## Knightfall

Desert Hare said:


> Hi Knightfall! What's new in Canada?



Not much. It's cold. I'm tired. I'm almost ready to go to sleep.

I did buy a new v.3.5/d20 reference today, however. I got the Wilderlands boxed set for CAN $35.00. (That's about US $27.)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Morning hive. It is a wonderful day! I am back with the boys and all is right with the world.



 Great news.


----------



## Desert Hare

Knightfall said:


> Not much. It's cold. I'm tired. I'm almost ready to go to sleep.
> 
> I did buy a new v.3.5/d20 reference today, however. I got the Wilderlands boxed set for CAN $35.00. (That's about US $27.)




Yeep. What a deal.

I'm planning on BOXM (real book, not pdf) and Midnight 2E with my March money.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> I thought eternal cynicsm was reserved for people that had no faith whatsoever.




And I thought it was a dependent on my mood at the time.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> And I thought it was a dependent on my mood at the time.




Well I'm proud to say that I don't think I've ever been cynical.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Great news.




It is indeed. It took some doing to find out where they were but then I hopped a blackhawk and here I am. A happy Amazon!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> It is indeed. It took some doing to find out where they were but then I hopped a blackhawk and here I am. A happy Amazon!



 I'm happy that you're happy. I'm also happy you're talking to me still.


----------



## Desert Hare

I'm really missing my grandfather this week. Thursday is the three year anniversary of his death.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Well I'm proud to say that I don't think I've ever been cynical.




Its not bad. You should try it sometimes...


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I'm really missing my grandfather this week. Thursday is the three year anniversary of his death.



Now you have me missing my grandfather. He's been gone about that long.

I was just at his house yesterday to get my hair cut. My Aunt lives there now.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Its not bad. You should try it sometimes...




I think cautious best describes that aspect of me.


----------



## Knightfall

Desert Hare said:


> Yeep. What a deal.
> 
> I'm planning on BOXM (real book, not pdf) and Midnight 2E with my March money.



The store that I bought it at is selling all its 3pp v.3.5 books at 50% off (except for Paizo stuff). However, the deal is only available when one specific staff member is working because only he knows what's on the discount shelves.

There is a lot of other stuff there I might be considering but it will have to wait until the end of the month. I just cannot be spending any more money on RPG books right now.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway...

Time to sleep. 

Goodnight to all...


----------



## Desert Hare

Knightfall said:


> There is a lot of other stuff there I might be considering but it will have to wait until the end of the month. I just cannot be spending any more money of RPG books right now.




Yeah. I can imagine that you'd need some money for the necessities of keeping yourself alive and healthy.


----------



## Desert Hare

Knightfall said:


> Anyway...
> 
> Time to sleep.
> 
> Goodnight to all...




G'Nite Knightfall.

Sleep well and have pleasant dreams.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I thought eternal cynicsm was reserved for people that had no faith whatsoever.



Hmm. Could be. Then again, I don't have eternal cynicism, just one that extends to this world 


Goldmoon said:


> Well all is right with _my_ world....



Ah, I see now. All is well with my world too, though it's a pretty small world 


Goldmoon said:


> Its not bad. You should try it sometimes...



Indeed


----------



## Relique du Madde

My eyes are burning... I need sleep... but I can't sleep until OI'm finished editing this damn video ::sigh::


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> My eyes are burning... I need sleep... but I can't sleep until OI'm finished editing this damn video ::sigh::




Sounds like you need a power nap.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm happy that you're happy. I'm also happy you're talking to me still.




Of course I'm talking to you Aeson. Don't be silly. Why would I ever shun you?


----------



## Desert Hare

So how are things on the other side of the world Goldmoon?

Are you able to discuss your situation? I ask because I'm curious if you'll be one of the ones to home early or to help train the natives.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> I think cautious best describes that aspect of me.




For me it's suspicious.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Of course I'm talking to you Aeson. Don't be silly. Why would I ever shun you?



 I'm not sure. I just started to get the feeling you were upset with me for something. Maybe it's my depression and paranoia.


----------



## Desert Hare

*gives Aeson a kiss on the cheek*

Things will get better hon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> So how are things on the other side of the world Goldmoon?
> 
> Are you able to discuss your situation? I ask because I'm curious if you'll be one of the ones to home early or to help train the natives.




I seriously doubt I'll be home anytime soon. My squad lkely will not leave with the rest of the combat troops and we certainly dont train anyone. We have a unique mission in the AOR.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> I seriously doubt I'll be home anytime soon.




Well that stinks. I hope your mission ends as quickly as possible so that you can come home safe and in one piece.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> *gives Aeson a kiss on the cheek*




*Gives Aeson a kiss on the other cheek*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm not sure. I just started to get the feeling you were upset with me for something. Maybe it's my depression and paranoia.




I wasnt mad. I'll let you know when/if I get mad.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> *gives Aeson a kiss on the cheek*
> 
> Things will get better hon.



 I hope so. I hate feeling this way.


Blackrat said:


> *Gives Aeson a kiss on the other cheek*



 Yippie. A twofor. 


Goldmoon said:


> I seriously doubt I'll be home anytime soon. My squad lkely will not leave with the rest of the combat troops and we certainly dont train anyone. We have a unique mission in the AOR.



 We'll just have to get all the minivans removed. no threats to you means you can come home.


Goldmoon said:


> I wasnt mad. I'll let you know when/if I get mad.



 I suspect as much. You're not the shy type.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Well that stinks. I hope your mission ends as quickly as possible so that you can come home safe and in one piece.




I may be wrong but I don't expect to be home this year.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I may be wrong but I don't expect to be home this year.



 Depends on if what you're doing is still needed in their opinion. regardless you should be home by 2012 because all troops should by then. You could always be retasked and kept there for longer.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Yippie. A twofor.




Those are fun!



Aeson said:


> We'll just have to get all the minivans removed. no threats to you means you can come home.




*sigh* I'm never living that down....


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Those are fun!



*Runs around the Hive and kisses everyone else in the Hive too*


> *sigh* I'm never living that down....



No, you're not 

Ah, don't worry, just some friendly jabs occasionally. Besides, it was the ONLY thing able to defeat you


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Those are fun!



 I don't think I want the details on how you know. You could have made it a three of a kind ya know.



Goldmoon said:


> *sigh* I'm never living that down....



 You will. We'll forget about it like we forgot about your donkey.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Those are fun!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Depends on if what you're doing is still needed in their opinion. regardless you should be home by 2012 because all troops should by then. You could always be retasked and kept there for longer.




I expect to go to Afghanistan when we're done here. We might get some time off in between but I'm not counting on it. I don't mind. I have no one to go home to and I love what I'm doing.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Runs around the Hive and kisses everyone else in the Hive too*



slut


Blackrat said:


> No, you're not
> 
> Ah, don't worry, just some friendly jabs occasionally. Besides, it was the ONLY thing able to defeat you



 that's because she hasn't faced a gazeebo yet.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I expect to go to Afghanistan when we're done here. We might get some time off in between but I'm not counting on it. I don't mind. I have no one to go home to and I love what I'm doing.



 You could have someone to go home to.

I hope you do at least get some time off before going if you do. you can use a break.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, don't worry, just some friendly jabs occasionally. Besides, it was the ONLY thing able to defeat you




I guess not. I lost the deathmatch.



Aeson said:


> I don't think I want the details on how you know. You could have made it a three of a kind ya know.
> 
> 
> You will. We'll forget about it like we forgot about your donkey.




You know you DO want to know the details....

Well now everyone remembers my donkey.



Aeson said:


> that's because she hasn't faced a gazeebo yet.




*eyes her grenade launcher and whistles*



Aeson said:


> You could have someone to go home to.
> 
> I hope you do at least get some time off before going if you do. you can use a break.




I just got a week off.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> slut





*Goes to hang with the girls*
I guess I'm not good enough for you then...


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> You know you DO want to know the details....
> 
> Well now everyone remembers my donkey.



 What donkey? Where?



Blackrat said:


> *Goes to hang with the girls*



I don't mind if you hang with me.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> *eyes her grenade launcher and whistles*




Are you flirting with us?


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Well now everyone remembers my donkey.




I don't remember a donkey. 

I do remember a lizard and our differing opinion on "big"


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> I don't mind if you hang with me.




I was 'bout to ask can you accept me as one of the girls, but then I remembered your sis', and thought if you can call her sis', you can accept a guy as a girl


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You know you DO want to know the details....
> 
> Well now everyone remembers my donkey.



Not if it's 2 dudes. 
  It's hard to forget. I think it came up not long after you joined us. It's infamous now.



Goldmoon said:


> *eyes her grenade launcher and whistles*



Cat calls? 


Goldmoon said:


> I just got a week off.



 I wouldn't count that.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I was 'bout to ask can you accept me as one of the girls, but then I remembered your sis', and thought if you can call her sis', you can accept a guy as a girl




Any guy that can wear a dress and roll with the punches about it is okay in my book. 

Anyway, I'm pretty tired so I'm gonna call it a night. Later hivers.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I was 'bout to ask can you accept me as one of the girls, but then I remembered your sis', and thought if you can call her sis', you can accept a guy as a girl



 took some time for that to happen.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Goes to hang with the girls*
> I guess I'm not good enough for you then...



 Sluts can be ok. It depends on how they present themselves.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Any guy that can wear a dress and roll with the punches about it is okay in my book.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty tired so I'm gonna call it a night. Later hivers.



Night.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> took some time for that to happen.




What to happen?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> What to happen?



 For her to accept her sister. Seemed to be the first time she admitted it was to me in one of the hive threads.


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Grins::  Editing done now to the sound!


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> What donkey? Where?
> 
> My ass, actually. It was once a popular topic.






Blackrat said:


> Are you flirting with us?




Hmmmmm, sure. 



Blackrat said:


> I don't remember a donkey.
> 
> I do remember a lizard and our differing opinion on "big"




I still say 14" is big.



Aeson said:


> Not if it's 2 dudes.




There were no men involved Aeson. I'll see you when you get back from your bunk.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> There were no men involved Aeson. I'll see you when you get back from your bunk.



 I'm at work. No bunk visiting right now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm at work. No bunk visiting right now.




It was before I actually "came out". It was just fooling around.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> It was before I actually "came out". It was just fooling around.




Now you're just teasing me because I'm at work.


----------



## Phaezen

Ola hive

Just popping in to say hi

*dissapears back to the nothing known as work*


----------



## Aeson

Goldie just curious am I still waiting for something in the mail?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Ola hive
> 
> Just popping in to say hi
> 
> *dissapears back to the nothing known as work*



 *grabs tenticles to keep the ninjathulu here*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Now you're just teasing me because I'm at work.




Nope, I'm serious. There was lots of fooling around but nothing serious.



Phaezen said:


> Ola hive
> 
> Just popping in to say hi
> 
> *dissapears back to the nothing known as work*




Hello!!



Aeson said:


> Goldie just curious am I still waiting for something in the mail?




Yes but I was transferred before I could pick it up. It will still be sent but I have to send it out still.


----------



## Ginnel

*Zooooommmmmmm!*

pattering of feet 

*skidding sounds*

Ello


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Nope, I'm serious. There was lots of fooling around but nothing serious.



 I'm sure you're serious. I'm just saying you're teasing me a bit to get me worked up.lol


Goldmoon said:


> Yes but I was transferred before I could pick it up. It will still be sent but I have to send it out still.



 Ok. That's fine.


----------



## Ginnel

Wow this posting has made me feel better 

I've been beating myself up about something this weekend, and then that got "reaffirmed" by my girlfriend not replying to a text.

And I know its all just stupidness and my insecurities 

I'm starting to think humans are just bunches of insecurities held together by force of will.


----------



## Blackrat

*Strides back to the Hive wearing a kilt and carrying bagpipes*
Njeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....
Nyanyanyaanyanyyanyy....


----------



## Ginnel

and now just waiting for a fire alarm to go off, for the test which was due 5 minutes ago

*tapping of fingers on desk*


----------



## Aeson

Tonight we had a woman working in the office with us that I've talked to on the before but never met in person. She sounded nice on the phone with a good personality. Anyone that can work all day then stil stay up until 5:30 am talking to me to fix various problems and still be in a joking mood has to be something else. She has the looks to fit that personality. 

She's really friendly. I don't know if I would be able to read if there is more there or not. I would love to ask her out but I don't want to make working together difficult. She's working with us every other month until they can hire someone to do it full time. It's her this month then someone else next month then she'll be back again after that.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Tonight we had a woman working in the office with us that I've talked to on the before but never met in person. She sounded nice on the phone with a good personality. Anyone that can work all day then stil stay up until 5:30 am talking to me to fix various problems and still be in a joking mood has to be something else. She has the looks to fit that personality.
> 
> She's really friendly. I don't know if I would be able to read if there is more there or not. I would love to ask her out but I don't want to make working together difficult. She's working with us every other month until they can hire someone to do it full time. It's her this month then someone else next month then she'll be back again after that.



Ask her out for a drink after work, or breakfast after work on your schedule  (hmm or even pie like True Romance)

Chat a bit and then you should be able to get an idea whether she likes you, and you could always ask her if she would want to do it again sometime.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> *Zooooommmmmmm!*
> 
> pattering of feet
> 
> *skidding sounds*
> 
> Ello




Nice entrance. I want to appear with an into line and a cool puff of smoke like Darkwing Duck



Ginnel said:


> Wow this posting has made me feel better
> 
> I've been beating myself up about something this weekend, and then that got "reaffirmed" by my girlfriend not replying to a text.
> 
> And I know its all just stupidness and my insecurities
> 
> I'm starting to think humans are just bunches of insecurities held together by force of will.




We can do that to you boys.



Blackrat said:


> *Strides back to the Hive wearing a kilt and carrying bagpipes*
> Njeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....
> Nyanyanyaanyanyyanyy....




*looks under the kilt*


Ginnel said:


> and now just waiting for a fire alarm to go off, for the test which was due 5 minutes ago
> 
> *tapping of fingers on desk*




Make it go off yourself



Aeson said:


> Tonight we had a woman working in the office with us that I've talked to on the before but never met in person. She sounded nice on the phone with a good personality. Anyone that can work all day then stil stay up until 5:30 am talking to me to fix various problems and still be in a joking mood has to be something else. She has the looks to fit that personality.
> 
> She's really friendly. I don't know if I would be able to read if there is more there or not. I would love to ask her out but I don't want to make working together difficult. She's working with us every other month until they can hire someone to do it full time. It's her this month then someone else next month then she'll be back again after that.




I say life is short, go for it.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> *looks under the kilt*




*Slaps Goldie's hand*
Hey! No peeking.

*Goes off to change into pants*

(Why does that happen every time I wear a kilt? Someone always tries to peek under it, or touch my hairy balls.)


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> *Slaps Goldie's hand*
> Hey! No peeking.
> 
> *Goes off to change into pants*
> 
> (Why does that happen every time I wear a kilt? Someone always tries to peek under it, or touch my hairy balls.)



How about just showing them to start with then you would have no worries about the peeking 

Genius hey?


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Nice entrance. I want to appear with an into line and a cool puff of smoke like Darkwing Duck
> -------
> We can do that to you boys.




*puff of purple Smoke* 
She is the terror that Hives in the night!

Goldmoon Duck!

--------
You don't even have to do anything really we do it quite well all by ourselves


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Ask her out for a drink after work, or breakfast after work on your schedule  (hmm or even pie like True Romance)
> 
> Chat a bit and then you should be able to get an idea whether she likes you, and you could always ask her if she would want to do it again sometime.



 Breakfast would be the option. One problem is our schedules don't mesh. She comes in 2 hours before I do and leaves 2 hours before. I couldn't ask her to wait 2 hours. We don't get lunch breaks. I could take one but then I'd have to be here an hour longer. 



Goldmoon said:


> We can do that to you boys.



 Yes you can.


Goldmoon said:


> I say life is short, go for it.



 I'm gonna try.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> You don't even have to do anything really we do it quite well all by ourselves



 I guess that's more likely.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Breakfast would be the option. One problem is our schedules don't mesh. She comes in 2 hours before I do and leaves 2 hours before. I couldn't ask her to wait 2 hours. We don't get lunch breaks. I could take one but then I'd have to be here an hour longer.
> .



They had to force me to take lunch breaks over here, its illegal for them not to give us an unpaid lunch break, I quite enjoy them anyway


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> They had to force me to take lunch breaks over here, its illegal for them not to give us an unpaid lunch break, I quite enjoy them anyway



We're allowed lunch breaks but I'd rather spend 8 hours at work instead of 9. 

Maybe I'll see about doing something before work. See if she's willing to go in a hour later thus staying later so we can hang out before.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> We're allowed lunch breaks but I'd rather spend 8 hours at work instead of 9.




Interesting. Here the lunchbreak is included in worktime. 8 hour workday must include 20 min lunchbreak and two 5 minute breaks (most companies let you use them all at the same if you wish, or to break them to two 15 min breaks). You get full pay from that time.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Interesting. Here the lunchbreak is included in worktime. 8 hour workday must include 20 min lunchbreak and two 5 minute breaks (most companies let you use them all at the same if you wish, or to break them to two 15 min breaks). You get full pay from that time.



I'm not 100% sure but I think ours it two 15 (might be 10) min breaks paid and one 30min break or longer unpaid. 
Thats over an 8 hour stint including all the breaks in it.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Interesting. Here the lunchbreak is included in worktime. 8 hour workday must include 20 min lunchbreak and two 5 minute breaks (most companies let you use them all at the same if you wish, or to break them to two 15 min breaks). You get full pay from that time.



Lunch breaks are often unpaid here. I eat my lunch at my desk. I take breaks whenever I can and go for a walk about. If I were on the day shift I doubt I would be able to do the walk about. I'd probably spend most of my time stuck at my desk. At that point I may take a lunch break to get some exercise.


----------



## Aeson

I feel bad that I haven't posted anything in the thread about Rev. For the longest time I couldn't even read much of it. I read the updates from Mandy and some of the comments on the page but that's it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> *Slaps Goldie's hand*
> Hey! No peeking.
> 
> *Goes off to change into pants*
> 
> (Why does that happen every time I wear a kilt? Someone always tries to peek under it, or touch my hairy balls.)




I just wanna see it.



Ginnel said:


> *puff of purple Smoke*
> She is the terror that Hives in the night!
> 
> Goldmoon Duck!
> 
> --------
> You don't even have to do anything really we do it quite well all by ourselves




I don't want to be the terror though. At least not around here.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I feel bad that I haven't posted anything in the thread about Rev. For the longest time I couldn't even read much of it. I read the updates from Mandy and some of the comments on the page but that's it.



I'd advise if you have the internet at home to give it a go even if its just a very short supportive message, and if you need to cry you can without having to do it in front of work colleagues.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I don't want to be the terror though. At least not around here.



Change it to the Amazon.


----------



## Ginnel

*puff of purple Smoke* 
She is the Amazon that Hives in the night!

Goldmoon Duck!


Thanks Aeson 
Goldmoon, next you'll be telling me you don't want to be a duck too


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> *puff of purple Smoke*
> She is the Amazon that Hives in the night!
> 
> Goldmoon Duck!
> 
> 
> Thanks Aeson
> Goldmoon, next you'll be telling me you don't want to be a duck too



She is the Amazon that Hives in the night!

Goldmoon Donkey!





















































*runs and hides*


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> I just wanna see it.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh right, now I remember. It's the donkey that hates Guinness.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Oh right, now I remember. It's the donkey that hates Guinness.



No the donkey loves Guinness but it doesn't like the donkey.


----------



## Wereserpent

Spin. Senbonsuzakudite.


----------



## Aeson

I'm curious. If I start my own message board would any of you join it? I'm trying to think of a way to continue chatting with you all at work. Right now this site is blocked except on a couple of servers. If I keep using them to access the site they be blocked before long. I like chatting real time rather than playing catch up.

I may be able to get some servers from work. They'll be old but might work to serve a message board. I might be able to change things on the site to keep it from being blocked or get it unblocked if it happens.


Another option I have is to get something that I can plug into the PC at work to allow wifi access. Sprint has a USB device to access their network but at $60 a month it will get pricey.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Spin. Senbonsuzakudite.



Bless you, my child.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Interesting. Here the lunchbreak is included in worktime. 8 hour workday must include 20 min lunchbreak and two 5 minute breaks (most companies let you use them all at the same if you wish, or to break them to two 15 min breaks). You get full pay from that time.



Yeah, America used to have a similar system, but then some accountant realized that this was a full half-hour being wasted on frivolous biology each day.  So they said "Good new everyone, you get an hour at lunch now*."


"*We're not going to pay you for that hour."  (They speak in footnotes!)

I'm actually required to take a full hour lunch break, even if it only takes 30 minutes to eat.  My job requires me to be available at 8 am and right up until 5 pm.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I'm curious. If I start my own message board would any of you join it?



Probably not, CM and EN World are already enough to occupy me.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm curious. If I start my own message board would any of you join it?



Maybe... 



Do I get a banhammer?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Bless you, my child.




There's something wrong with that smiley...


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I'm curious. If I start my own message board would any of you join it?





Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Probably not, CM and EN World are already enough to occupy me.



Yeah, I think this got brought up before when we were being chastized for the giggity.  We may spend 95% of our ENWorld time in the Hive, but we're here because we're already at ENWorld for other reasons.

A separate board is just less likely to get visited.

I guess more acurately, if you set up your own website, I would visit your forums, drop the occasional post. . . and then come hang out in the Hive.  I'd visit, but I wouldn't make a wholesale switch.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> There's something wrong with that smiley...



The fact that he licks his fingers to turn the pages?  Why is that weird?  They're stuck together. . . oh.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> The fact that he licks his fingers to turn the pages?  Why is that weird?  They're stuck together. . . oh.




No, I think it's the hat and the hair making it look jewish, but then it also has prayer beads... *Does not compute. Religious failure error. Reboot.*


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> No, I think it's the hat and the hair making it look jewish, but then it also has prayer beads... *Does not compute. Religious failure error. Reboot.*



I guess the fact that the smiley IS a Rabbi smiley (check the file name) isn't going to help?


----------



## Aeson

I tried for a priest but couldn't find one. the rabbi was as close as I could get.



I can't believe I'm still awake.


----------



## Desert Hare

Hi hive. Man, I had a weird dream last night.

I dreamt I was a duck trying to get away from a hunter.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Man, I had a weird dream last night.
> 
> I dreamt I was a duck trying to get away from a hunter.



I looked up your dream in Freud.  He says you've gone quackers.

...

Also something about your mother.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I can't believe I'm still awake.



I can.

What's with the compulsive avatar shifting, Aeson?  Just trying to find something that you like?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I looked up your dream in Freud.  He says you've gone quackers.





^
See Hafrogman + 'witty and original'.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> ^
> See Hafrogman + 'witty and original'.




And thus sigged.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> ^
> See Hafrogman + 'witty and original'.





Desert Hare said:


> And thus sigged.



*shrug*  . . . and here I just thought it was a really bad pun.  No matter.

Thank you.  *takes a bow*

Did you ever escape the hunter, or did you just wake up?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Thank you.  *takes a bow*




What are you doing with that bow? Carefull, you can put someone's eye out with that thing...


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Did you ever escape the hunter, or did you just wake up?



Endless fleeing. Woke up mid-hunt.



Blackrat said:


> What are you doing with that bow? Carefull, you can put someone's eye out with that thing...




Without an arrow, a bow is harmless.


----------



## megamania

'allo Hive.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> Endless fleeing. Woke up mid-hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Without an arrow, a bow is harmless.




Bow used as a club

string for strangling

tip of bow for gouging of eyes


Nothing is harmless 

So much for not coming across as a violent person


----------



## megamania

Nearly time for work again but thought I would pop in and look for a progress report on Rev.  Seems I then always find myself here.....


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Bow used as a club
> 
> string for strangling
> 
> tip of bow for gouging of eyes



That's criminally creative.

You scare me. Seriously.


----------



## megamania

Well, appears I missed everyone and it is time for work so I gotta go.   Later.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Without an arrow, a bow is harmless.




Mega's on the right path...

A flexible, high-tensile stick or composite material and a tough cord or string.

That's endless fun for melee specialists and serial killers...


----------



## Phaezen

Combine bow and string with some creative knotwork and you can tie someone up quite painfully.

Evening Hive!

Whats kicking tonight?


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> Combine bow and string with some creative knotwork and you can tie someone up quite painfully.




Or just for entertainment purposes!


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Or just for entertainment purposes!




*insert scratchy guitar and funk bassline*


----------



## Phaezen

Argh it has gone midnight

G'nite Hive and Happy March Fo(u)rth!


----------



## Goldmoon

*puff of purple Smoke* 
I am the Amazon that Hives in the night!

Goldmoon Duck!

Morning Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sleep is funny.  I only had 8 hours of sleep since Sunday night.  Right now I'm awake and hyper.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> *puff of purple Smoke*
> I am the Amazon that Hives in the night!
> 
> Goldmoon Duck!
> 
> Morning Hive!




Eeek Amazon AND Superhero?

which segs nicely into

Guess who has tickets for The Watchmen on Friday?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Eeek Amazon AND Superhero?
> 
> which segs nicely into
> 
> Guess who has tickets for The Watchmen on Friday?




Bastard.  MY gf wants to go to LA Live this weekend.  ::sigh:: It's basically a new "entertainment" center located next to the Staples Center.  what sucks about the place that is basically only has restaurants and bars since the theater opens this summer.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Sleep is funny. I only had 8 hours of sleep since Sunday night. Right now I'm awake and hyper.




Sleep is soooooo overrated.



Phaezen said:


> Eeek Amazon AND Superhero?
> 
> which segs nicely into
> 
> Guess who has tickets for The Watchmen on Friday?




Um....Aeson?


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Bastard. MY gf wants to go to LA Live this weekend. ::sigh:: It's basically a new "entertainment" center located next to the Staples Center. what sucks about the place that is basically only has restaurants and bars since the theater opens this summer.




I went to a few concerts at the Staples Center. Its too bad my favorite band broke up.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Bastard.  MY gf wants to go to LA Live this weekend.  ::sigh:: It's basically a new "entertainment" center located next to the Staples Center.  what sucks about the place that is basically only has restaurants and bars since the theater opens this summer.






I will try not to post any spoilers over the weekend then, so looking forward to the movie.


----------



## Desert Hare

Keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> *puff of purple Smoke*
> I am the Amazon that Hives in the night!



My question is, where is the rat that scurries in the hive?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> My question is, where is the rat that scurries in the hive?




I say my good woman. To whom do you refer?
*Sips some tea*


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I say my good woman. To whom do you refer?
> *Sips some tea*




The creature currently sipping tea.


----------



## Blackrat

Happy Birthday Rat!
[sblock=Here, I brought cake with me. Slice for everyone]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Desert Hare

Happy 24th birthday! 

Mmm....cake.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Happy Birthday Rat!
> [sblock=Here, I brought cake with me. Slice for everyone]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Oooo Happy birthday!

Also to all the DM's Happy March Fo(u)rth!

And now I have to go get ready for work... do not want!


----------



## Desert Hare

Looking forward to later today 

Going out with my mom and dad.

Then to supermarket to get ice cream then coming home with a couple of visa gift cards. 

Happy GM's day to me! Thanks Adamant!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> I will try not to post any spoilers over the weekend then, so looking forward to the movie.




  I already read the comic book so unless they drastically changed the plot (beyond one specific scene when I know they changed), there is nothing about that movie which I didn't already know.


----------



## Relique du Madde

"Happy rat day to you.."


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> I will try not to post any spoilers over the weekend then, so looking forward to the movie.




I won't be seeing it. (Even if I were at home) so spoil away......just kidding, dont ruin it for anyone.


----------



## Desert Hare

You know Relique, your avatar kinda reminds me of that punk kid from Bride of Chucky.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> You know Relique, your avatar kinda reminds me of that punk kid from Bride of Chucky.




Never scene that movie so I have no clue how the kid looks.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Never scene that movie so I have no clue how the kid looks.




Alexis Arquette with black hair, tats all over chest and a punk goth look.


----------



## Goldmoon

Happy Bithday Rat!


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Happy *Bith*day Rat!




Happy *Bith*day?
Bith


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Happy *Bith*day?
> Bith




Whoops...


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Happy *Bith*day?
> Bith




 I wonder if Goldmoon means that she wishes you a female Bith on your Birthday.


----------



## Blackrat

*Kisses all the girls in the Hive*

*Shrug*

*Kisses all the guys in the Hive too*


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> I wonder if Goldmoon means that she wishes you a female Bith on your Birthday.




Not at all, just a typo.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> *Kisses all the girls in the Hive*
> 
> *Shrug*
> 
> *Kisses all the guys in the Hive too*





Don't kiss me there....kiss me _here_!


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Don't kiss me there....kiss me _here_!




Well I can't come there, so I have to do it here. Besides, I don't even know where there is...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> I wonder if Goldmoon means that she wishes you a female Bith on your Birthday.




I think she means something phallic.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well I can't come there, so I have to do it here. Besides, I don't even know where there is...




giggity


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Kisses all the girls in the Hive*




*kisses Blackrat back on his cute little rat nose*


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Well I can't come there, so I have to do it here. Besides, I don't even know where there is...




Ok, then, I'll let you slide.



Relique du Madde said:


> I think she means something phallic.





Haha, you don't know me very well then... Phallic is usually the last thing from my mind, although I am looking for a 14" lizard.....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I can.
> 
> What's with the compulsive avatar shifting, Aeson? Just trying to find something that you like?



 Distancing myself from furry jokes at CM.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Distancing myself from furry jokes at CM.




Why does CM affect your EnWorld account?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Ok, then, I'll let you slide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you don't know me very well then... Phallic is usually the last thing from my mind, although I am looking for a 14" lizard.....




I was merely commenting on the physical appearance of the bith.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Um....Aeson?



 I'm not even sure I want to see it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Why does CM affect your EnWorld account?




He uses the same username on both boards and the people at CM like like acting like high schoolers.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Why does CM affect your EnWorld account?




'Cause some people over there make fun of him over something that happened quite a while ago, and I suspect most of them don't even remember what the hassle was, but they like to have someone to poke fun at...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Don't kiss me there....kiss me _here_!



 Where is here?


----------



## Desert Hare

I'm getting weird visions in my minds eye; an all Bith band playing The Sax Packs' Falling For You.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> 'Cause some people over there make fun of him over something that happened quite a while ago, and I suspect most of them don't even remember what the hassle was, but they like to have someone to poke fun at...



What is it that some people are so infantile?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> What is it that some people are so infantile?




Meh, it's the human nature. I admit being quilty to the same behaviour over some other people.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> What is it that some people are so infantile?



 Welcome to the internet. If this place wasn't so moderated they would be the same here.


----------



## Aeson

Happy Birthday Blackrat.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> He uses the same username on both boards and the people at CM like like acting like high schoolers.




One of the reasons I left there.



Blackrat said:


> 'Cause some people over there make fun of him over something that happened quite a while ago, and I suspect most of them don't even remember what the hassle was, but they like to have someone to poke fun at...




If Aeon wants me to, I'll go over there and kick someones ass.



Aeson said:


> Where is here?




I'm not allowed to say.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Happy Birthday Blackrat.




*Kisses Aeson too*


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Meh, it's the human nature. I admit being quilty to the same behaviour over some other people.





Aeson said:


> Welcome to the internet. If this place wasn't so moderated they would be the same here.




Actually, it's Welcome To The World. But I already knew that. It just seriously pisses me off when a person thainks that they have no other option to be a rude sob. No human being can be a Vulcan, but we can strive to think (of course some people have the Wisdom of a rock) before we speak or act. Nine times out of ten I succeed in that.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> One of the reasons I left there.



One of the reasons I'm not going to bother to register.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> One of the reasons I left there.



 They liked you but then again they liked me for awhile. 



Goldmoon said:


> If Aeon wants me to, I'll go over there and kick someones ass.




 It's cool. I just need to be careful what and where I post. 


Goldmoon said:


> I'm not allowed to say.



 It sounded like you were telling him to kiss a body part. I was asking where that was. I know you can't say where you're at.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Welcome to the internet. If this place wasn't so moderated they would be the same here.




I doubt that, we have a good crowd in the hive.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm a bit giddy today. There'll be a cake waiting for me when I get home and I got an awesome cane for b-day present.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It sounded like you were telling him to kiss a body part. I was asking where that was. I know you can't say where you're at.




Ah, but because of ENW's rules she isn't allowed to tell that either


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Kisses Aeson too*



 giggity


Desert Hare said:


> Actually, it's Welcome To The World. But I already knew that. It just seriously pisses me off when a person thainks that they have no other option to be a rude sob. No human being can be a Vulcan, but we can strive to think (of course some people have the Wisdom of a rock) before we speak or act. Nine times out of ten I succeed in that.



 I'm one of the worst at speaking without thinking. That's why they have stuff to pick on.lol


Desert Hare said:


> One of the reasons I'm not going to bother to register.



 Good for you. I never thought you'd like. 

I blame Aurora for me going over there.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I doubt that, we have a good crowd in the hive.



 I meant the board at large not the hive.


Blackrat said:


> Ah, but because of ENW's rules she isn't allowed to tell that either



 Good point. lol


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I'm a bit giddy today. There'll be a cake waiting for me when I get home and I got an awesome cane for b-day present.




A sword cane? I've been wanting one myself.

Anyone know of an online reatiler that sells 'em at a reasonable price?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> They liked you but then again they liked me for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> It's cool. I just need to be careful what and where I post.
> 
> It sounded like you were telling him to kiss a body part. I was asking where that was. I know you can't say where you're at.




I didnt know they liked me. 

I was but it was a poor joke.


Blackrat said:


> I'm a bit giddy today. There'll be a cake waiting for me when I get home and I got an awesome cane for b-day present.




You got a pimp cane.....woohoo


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I blame Aurora for me going over there.




 So how many hivers have been lost to the circus?


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> A sword cane? I've been wanting one myself.



No, I don't like them. And technically they are illegal in Finland. You can own one, but carrying one in public is illegal. Ofcourse, if you won't reveal the sword, no-one knows your cane has one...

Anyways, mine does have a secret compartment inside it, designed to hold booze .



> Anyone know of an online reatiler that sells 'em at a reasonable price?




I know a finnish one...


----------



## Aeson

I'm all alone with this cute nubian princess here at work. She's been a little flirty and responsive to my sad attempts.lol

I found out she's an old school programmer that started out with COBOL. I'm trying to learn more about her before asking her out.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> I know a finnish one...



Linky?

Also need a trench coat that won't set me back $500.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> You got a pimp cane.....woohoo




A grumpy old gentleman cane actually . One with hooked handle so it can be used to lift skirts...


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Ah, but because of ENW's rules she isn't allowed to tell that either




Depends on where it was.



Aeson said:


> giggity
> 
> I'm one of the worst at speaking without thinking. That's why they have stuff to pick on.lol
> 
> Good for you. I never thought you'd like.
> 
> I blame Aurora for me going over there.




I went over there for you Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I didnt know they liked me.



Rel liked you and if you can get him then the rest are much easier. then again you only have to be a confident woman for him to you like you.lol


Goldmoon said:


> I was but it was a poor joke.



 Not that poor. I got it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm all alone with this cute nubian princess here at work. She's been a little flirty and responsive to my sad attempts.lol
> 
> I found out she's an old school programmer that started out with COBOL. I'm trying to learn more about her before asking her out.




Want me to "feel her out" for you? 



Blackrat said:


> A grumpy old gentleman cane actually . One with hooked handle so it can be used to lift skirts...




As a woman with 40" legs, I say a good skirt does not need lifting....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I went over there for you Aeson.



 Did you?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Want me to "feel her out" for you?



 I can do my own feeling.  

Now if you were both into sharing then we might talk.  Too bad phallic is the last thing on your mind.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Rel liked you and if you can get him then the rest are much easier. then again you only have to be a confident woman for him to you like you.lol
> 
> Not that poor. I got it.




My squad says I'm funny about twice a month....


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Linky?



Apparently not. They don't sell them anymore. Might be 'cause they got some scrutiny last year, and now they have to be extra carefull that nothing they sell can be considered illegal in any way.


> Also need a trench coat that won't set me back $500.



Propably not possible. Any quality trenchcoat is going to be costly, and you don't want to go for low-quality.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Did you?




I did indeed.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> My squad says I'm funny about twice a month....



 We can't all be funny all the time but you should at least find others funny. I'm not nearly as funny as Warlock or froggy but I get my share of laughs.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I did indeed.



 Aww.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Apparently not. They don't sell them anymore. Might be 'cause they got some scrutiny last year, and now they have to be extra carefull that nothing they sell can be considered illegal in any way.




Nuts. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Nuts. Thanks anyway.




But in case you want some other cool swords, here's the linky to their online store's english page: TERÄ-ASEkeskus


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I can do my own feeling.
> 
> Now if you were both into sharing then we might talk.  Too bad phallic is the last thing on your mind.




Hey, I have met a woman or two that I'd be willing to share with a man. They were that hawt.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Hey, I have met a woman or two that I'd be willing to share with a man. They were that hawt.



 I'm your man.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> We can't all be funny all the time but you should at least find others funny. I'm not nearly as funny as Warlock or froggy but I get my share of laughs.




What did the fish say when he swam into  a wall....








































Dam!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm your man.




Now just find the right woman.


----------



## Aeson

See? that one got a laugh from me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Now just find the right woman.



 You have a better chance of finding her here than in Guam.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> But in case you want some other cool swords, here's the linky to their online store's english page: TERÄ-ASEkeskus




Man, I really like that Black Ronin Double Bladed Sword. 

That definitely goes on my purchase list for this year!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You have a better chance of finding her here than in Guam.




Maybe but they wear less clothes in Guam.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> Man, I really like that Black Ronin Double Bladed Sword.
> 
> That definitely goes on my purchase list for this year!




Wow, I haven't visited their page in such a long time. Now they have all kinds of awesome stuff, like the Conan snake dagger and Buster Sword. Might have to go to their outlet some day...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe but they wear less clothes in Guam.



 You haven't been here in the Summer. I love Atlanta in the Summer for that reason. It can get warm in the Winter so I'm sure there are women here with less clothes on then. that said, you do have a point. If I could I'd join you there.


----------



## Desert Hare

Well thats all for tonight folks. I have to be up in 7 hours to get ready for my outing with my parents.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You haven't been here in the Summer. I love Atlanta in the Summer for that reason. It can get warm in the Winter so I'm sure there are women here with less clothes on then. that said, you do have a point. If I could I'd join you there.




Actually I have been to Hotlanta, Aeson. I lived in Georgia from 91-94.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Well thats all for tonight folks. I have to be up in 7 hours to get ready for my outing with my parents.




*waves* Night Bunny!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow...  I seriously hate that a certain political party is in power in the US..  One politician (who I guess is an extreme feminist) is trying to get Barbie banned because "It sends people the wrong image that if you're beautiful you don't need to be smart."

Funny, considering that Barbie apparently had over 100 jobs, many of them requiring advanced collage degrees, however, at best, I'd like to say that if Barbie is smart, she just doesn't have good work ethics since she always seems to get fired from her job because of her jett setting and partying like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Blackrat

That ain't feminism, that's just stupid. I like more the kind of feminists who realise that being feminine doesn't conflict with being successfull.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Actually I have been to Hotlanta, Aeson. I lived in Georgia from 91-94.



 That's right. I wish I knew you back then.  Then again I don't think you would have liked me much. I wasn't a very nice person back then.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow... I seriously hate that a certain political party is in power in the US.. One politician (who I guess is an extreme feminist) is trying to get Barbie banned because "It sends people the wrong image that if you're beautiful you don't need to be smart."
> 
> Funny, considering that Barbie apparently had over 100 jobs, many of them requiring advanced collage degrees, however, at best, I'd like to say that if Barbie is smart, she just doesn't have good work ethics since she always seems to get fired from her job because of her *jett* setting and partying like there is no tomorrow.




She loves rock and roll......


----------



## Aeson

I got a phone number tonight.

Too bad it's if there are any issues that come up and I need to call for help. lol

She did call me smart and sweet tonight.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> She did call me smart and sweet tonight.




I'm sorry to say this, but smart and sweet isn't such a good thing. Smart and sweet USUALLY means, that you're smart and sweet and would make a good husband... for someone else...

It's sort of euphesism for "couldn't we just be friends..."

Then again, it's not always like that, she could really be liking you...

Women are complicated...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> That's right. I wish I knew you back then. Then again I don't think you would have liked me much. I wasn't a very nice person back then.




I was about an hour south of Atlanta.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but smart and sweet isn't such a good thing. Smart and sweet USUALLY means, that you're smart and sweet and would make a good husband... for someone else...
> 
> It's sort of euphesism for "couldn't we just be friends..."
> 
> Then again, it's not always like that, she could really be liking you...
> 
> Women are complicated...




I take back my happy birthday. I hope you have a horrible day. You just ruined mine.I hope it's not like that. If it is, she won't be the first and won't be the last.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I was about an hour south of Atlanta.




High school? Are you one of them smarties that graduated early?
I think I remember you saying something about training.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I got a phone number tonight.
> 
> Too bad it's if there are any issues that come up and I need to call for help. lol
> 
> She did call me smart and sweet tonight.




*singing* "Go Aeson, go Aeson, Its your birthday, it's your birthday"



Blackrat said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but smart and sweet isn't such a good thing. Smart and sweet USUALLY means, that you're smart and sweet and would make a good husband... for someone else...
> 
> It's sort of euphesism for "couldn't we just be friends..."
> 
> Then again, it's not always like that, she could really be liking you...
> 
> Women are complicated...




We are indeed.....but not me. I'm a simple gal.


----------



## Ginnel

*patterpatterpatterpatterpatter.....*

Flying Hug!!

Happy Birthday Blackrat!

Excellent present cane with a holder for spirits 


..Wow those swords look good and cheap too.


And for Galeros

*Reduce the whole of creation to smoldering ashes,Ryuujin Jakka*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> *singing* "Go Aeson, go Aeson, Its your birthday, it's your birthday"
> 
> 
> 
> We are indeed.....but not me. I'm a simple gal.




See? I bet if you call someone sweet and smart you mean it. I bet it's not a brush off thing either.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I take back my happy birthday. I hope you have a horrible day. You just ruined mine.I hope it's not like that. If it is, she won't be the first and won't be the last.




Sorry . I'm just a bit of a cynic... 

Have a cookie 

What I've learned of women:
-They rarely say anything straight.
-If they ask your opinion on something, it only means that they have already made their mind, and are testing wether or not you understand them. So if you answer correctly, you're off the hook, but if you answer wrong, you're idiot.
-If they have a bad day, somehow it's all your fault.
-They may say they don't want any special attention, but some flowers now and then always brightens them up.
-"Does this make my butt look fat?" is the worst question they can make. It takes years of training to learn the right answer and the right way of saying it...
-If they say they are simple gals, that means that they propably are even more complicated than the rest.
-They will never admit the above statements to be true...


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I got a phone number tonight.
> 
> Too bad it's if there are any issues that come up and I need to call for help. lol
> 
> She did call me smart and sweet tonight.



*phone ringing*

Hi, yeah its me, erm I seem to have a technical issue, technically we haven't arranged to go out for something to eat/a drink yet outside of work. 

So can you help me out with this?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Happy Birthday, Blackrat!


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> *phone ringing*
> 
> Hi, yeah its me, erm I seem to have a technical issue, technically we haven't arranged to go out for something to eat/a drink yet outside of work.
> 
> So can you help me out with this?




ROFL







Blackrat said:


> Sorry . I'm just a bit of a cynic...
> 
> Have a cookie
> 
> What I've learned of women:
> -They rarely say anything straight.
> -If they ask your opinion on something, it only means that they have already made their mind, and are testing wether or not you understand them. So if you answer correctly, you're off the hook, but if you answer wrong, you're idiot.
> -If they have a bad day, somehow it's all your fault.
> -They may say they don't want any special attention, but some flowers now and then always brightens them up.
> -"Does this make my butt look fat?" is the worst question they can make. It takes years of training to learn the right answer and the right way of saying it...
> -If they say they are simple gals, that means that they propably are even more complicated than the rest.




And I thought I was jaded. Even I don't women like that. I suppose that's my inexperience.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> ROFL
> 
> And I thought I was jaded.




Well I said I was a cynic...

There might have been a bit of irony in there, but don't tell anyone I said so...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> High school? Are you one of them smarties that graduated early?
> I think I remember you saying something about training.




I graduated in 1994.



Blackrat said:


> Sorry . I'm just a bit of a cynic...
> 
> Have a cookie
> 
> What I've learned of women:
> -They rarely say anything straight.
> -If they ask your opinion on something, it only means that they have already made their mind, and are testing wether or not you understand them. So if you answer correctly, you're off the hook, but if you answer wrong, you're idiot.
> -If they have a bad day, somehow it's all your fault.
> -They may say they don't want any special attention, but some flowers now and then always brightens them up.
> -"Does this make my butt look fat?" is the worst question they can make. It takes years of training to learn the right answer and the right way of saying it...
> -If they say they are simple gals, that means that they propably are even more complicated than the rest.
> -They will never admit the above statements to be true...




Yes, I suppose thats true except I really am a simple gal.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Sorry . I'm just a bit of a cynic...
> 
> Have a cookie
> 
> What I've learned of women:
> -They rarely say anything straight.
> -If they ask your opinion on something, it only means that they have already made their mind, and are testing wether or not you understand them. So if you answer correctly, you're off the hook, but if you answer wrong, you're idiot.
> -If they have a bad day, somehow it's all your fault.
> -They may say they don't want any special attention, but some flowers now and then always brightens them up.
> -"Does this make my butt look fat?" is the worst question they can make. It takes years of training to learn the right answer and the right way of saying it...
> -If they say they are simple gals, that means that they propably are even more complicated than the rest.



Haha Does this make my butt look fat is not the worst question, you must be blanking it out from your memory or the girls you've been seeing haven't cottoned on to its true power yet but the question you mean is

"What are you thinking?"

*shudders*
Its usually asked when you're being couply just lying next to each other.
Whatever you do don't take to long to answer and always make it about the two of you/her.

But on the last one about simple gals you're spot on Rat


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> "What are you thinking?"
> 
> *shudders*




You might actually be right about that one...
Then again, I'm propably thinking something highly philosophical, and usually tell so. If it's something confusing enough, they just get on with thinking about the same thing


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I graduated in 1994.



 I don't suppose you'd tell me which school.lol



Goldmoon said:


> Yes, I suppose thats true except I really am a simple gal.



 There are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well I said I was a cynic...
> 
> There might have been a bit of irony in there, but don't tell anyone I said so...



 I'm trying not to be cynical when it comes to women. Trying but it's hard some times. Fate can be cruel. Not too many women like guys that are over weight, they often are over weight themselves. Women on the other hand find plenty of men that will take them.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> You might actually be right about that one...
> Then again, I'm propably thinking something highly philosophical, and usually tell so. If it's something confusing enough, they just get on with thinking about the same thing



The rest of your points though I don't think apply to women I've seen, though up until now I've always been in long distant relationships so they don't really have time to get into bad moods when they came to visit or I went to visit.

Hmm I actually know now to prepare myself for the what are you thinking question and think about something nice and fluffy when cuddling, hmm but maybe thats what they want, some kind of mental conditioning
*ponders*


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I'm trying not to be cynical when it comes to women. Trying but it's hard some times. Fate can be cruel. Not too many women like guys that are over weight, they often are over weight themselves. Women on the other hand find plenty of men that will take them.



Not that way from what I've noticed quite a few overweight men I know with less overweight women 
But it also happens the other way round, no bias one way or the other.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm trying not to be cynical when it comes to women. Trying but it's hard some times. Fate can be cruel. Not too many women like guys that are over weight, they often are over weight themselves. Women on the other hand find plenty of men that will take them.




You know, I can tell something else I've learned off them:

-In all their complicity, women are also pretty simple in certain matters:
-You can't go wrong with flowers, as long as they are NOT red roses.
-They like men who are avare of both their own strenghts AND weaknesses. (You know you're overweight, now you need to become avare of what's good in you, and be confident about it despite the weight.) (This is what so many "Alpha-males" fail in. They may look good, but they fail to see their weaknesses, which results in them only scoring shallow girls.)
-Compliment their smile. Don't even mean anything with it. Just compliment their smile.

Just a few things there


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> Depends on where it was.
> 
> 
> 
> I went over there for you Aeson.




When, what, where?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> You know, I can tell something else I've learned off them:
> 
> -In all their complicity, women are also pretty simple in certain matters:
> -You can't go wrong with flowers, as long as they are NOT red roses.
> -They like men who are avare of both their own strenghts AND weaknesses. (You know you're overweight, now you need to become avare of what's good in you, and be confident about it despite the weight.) (This is what so many "Alpha-males" fail in. They may look good, but they fail to see their weaknesses, which results in them only scoring shallow girls.)
> -Compliment their smile. Don't even mean anything with it. Just compliment their smile.
> 
> Just a few things there




*takes notes*


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Not that way from what I've noticed quite a few overweight men I know with less overweight women
> But it also happens the other way round, no bias one way or the other.



 It happens. The guy normally has something to offer other than looks, like money.


Blackrat said:


> You know, I can tell something else I've learned off them:
> 
> -In all their complicity, women are also pretty simple in certain matters:
> -You can't go wrong with flowers, as long as they are NOT red roses.
> -They like men who are avare of both their own strenghts AND weaknesses. (You know you're overweight, now you need to become avare of what's good in you, and be confident about it despite the weight.) (This is what so many "Alpha-males" fail in. They may look good, but they fail to see their weaknesses, which results in them only scoring shallow girls.)
> -Compliment their smile. Don't even mean anything with it. Just compliment their smile.
> 
> Just a few things there



 I did call her beautiful tonight. I was talking to a someone that works for a client and said I had a beautiful woman to keep me company tonight.lol She heard me and said something about flattery will get me anywhere. I said I was taught to only speak the truth.lol


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *takes notes*



- Different women like different things, just cause that worked on your last girlfriend there is no guarentee it will work on your current one.
- Make an effort, if she isn't shallow she will appreciate it, if she is, meh.
- Listen, sounds simple and I think it is, but if you come up with things she talked about on the first date or whenever she will be more convinced that she's the most important thing in the world to you.
- Compliments work.
- Be honest.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I did call her beautiful tonight. I was talking to a someone that works for a client and said I had a beautiful woman to keep me company tonight.lol She heard me and said something about flattery will get me anywhere. I said I was taught to only speak the truth.lol




Ah, that's good. Casually saying that to someone else so that she overhears it. Very good . Now, not knowing the way she commented that, I can't tell wether your answer made good or bad.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ah, that's good. Casually saying that to someone else so that she overhears it. Very good . Now, not knowing the way she commented that, I can't tell wether your answer made good or bad.



She took it well. She made the comment about flattery and said thank you. There was some laughter. In my opinion it was a good laugh and not a nervous one. I think I scored some points.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I don't suppose you'd tell me which school.lol




_High_ school, silly.



Aeson said:


> It happens. The guy normally has something to offer other than looks, like money.
> 
> I did call her beautiful tonight. I was talking to a someone that works for a client and said I had a beautiful woman to keep me company tonight.lol She heard me and said something about flattery will get me anywhere. I said I was taught to only speak the truth.lol




Sly little devil. Nice job!


----------



## Blackrat

*Hands Goldie a White Orchid*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> _High_ school, silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sly little devil. Nice job!




You know what I meant. I already know it was a high school. 

I can be good at times. I just don't have much practice in the real world.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Hands Goldie a White Orchid*



Back off rat. Grrr

We will take this outside.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> *Hands Goldie a White Orchid*





Aww, thank you. Whay does it signify?



Aeson said:


> You know what I meant. I already know it was a high school.
> 
> I can be good at times. I just don't have much practice in the real world.




I know what you meant.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Aww, thank you. Whay does it signify?




Nothing, it was just for delighting you


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Back off rat. Grrr
> 
> We will take this outside.



Don't worry, I'm just being nice


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Don't worry, I'm just being nice



He was demonstrating one of his tips


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Back off rat. Grrr
> 
> We will take this outside.





Easy Aeson, youre still my favorite.




Blackrat said:


> Nothing, it was just for delighting you




Awwww, thank you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know what you meant.



One day I hope you can trust me but I won't push too much.


Blackrat said:


> Nothing, it was just for delighting you






Blackrat said:


> Don't worry, I'm just being nice






Ginnel said:


> He was demonstrating one of his tips



You got his back? I'll take ya both. 


Goldmoon said:


> Easy Aeson, youre still my favorite.



Aww. That's something to come home to.


----------



## Ginnel

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Blackrat* 

 
_Nothing, it was just for delighting you _
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Blackrat* 

 
_Don't worry, I'm just being nice _


Now if he was being really cunning he could have proved two of his tips and said 
"Nothing it was just so I could see your beautiful smile"


----------



## Aeson

Cats and rats shouldn't be working together.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Cats and rats shouldn't be working together.




Just look at your current avatar to see what I think of your situation.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Now if he was being really cunning he could have proved two of his tips and said
> "Nothing it was just so I could see your beautiful smile"




I was actually thinking something along those lines, but decided not to


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Cats and rats shouldn't be working together.




It's the sign of terrible things happening


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackrat*
> 
> 
> _Nothing, it was just for delighting you _
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackrat*
> 
> 
> _Don't worry, I'm just being nice _
> 
> 
> Now if he was being really cunning he could have proved two of his tips and said
> "Nothing it was just so I could see your beautiful smile"




Well, maybe I'll show it to you all someday.



Aeson said:


> Cats and rats shouldn't be working together.




I hink thats _living_ together


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Just look at your current avatar to see what I think of your situation.



 It's a conspiracy. 



Goldmoon said:


> Well, maybe I'll show it to you all someday.






Blackrat said:


> It's the sign of terrible things coming



he said it. I didn't. fire the grenade in his direction.




Goldmoon said:


> I hink thats _living_ together



 In this case it's working.


----------



## Ginnel

Hmmm curry curry curry 

Going out on Thursday for one!! 

I'm glad curry houses are a staple in this country and that Birmingham is like the curry capital


----------



## Aeson

I forgot. I was so busy chatting with you guys and the one at work that I neglected one of my jobs until it was too late. I'm supposed to check to make sure all files are sent before their deadline. I missed one client tonight and their screen shot had a file missing. Luckily it was found that the file was there after all but I could have been in some trouble.


----------



## megamania

Careful Aeson.   Work first- EN World second (a close second however )


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Work first- EN World second (a close second however )




*takes notes*


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Sorry . I'm just a bit of a cynic...
> 
> Have a cookie
> 
> What I've learned of women:
> -They rarely say anything straight.
> -If they ask your opinion on something, it only means that they have already made their mind, and are testing wether or not you understand them. So if you answer correctly, you're off the hook, but if you answer wrong, you're idiot.
> -If they have a bad day, somehow it's all your fault.
> -They may say they don't want any special attention, but some flowers now and then always brightens them up.
> -"Does this make my butt look fat?" is the worst question they can make. It takes years of training to learn the right answer and the right way of saying it...
> -If they say they are simple gals, that means that they propably are even more complicated than the rest.
> -They will never admit the above statements to be true...




Pretty much true.......


----------



## megamania

oop- and happy B-day and to everyone else happy Wednesday.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> And for Galeros
> 
> *Reduce the whole of creation to smoldering ashes,Ryuujin Jakka*




Ahhhhh, I am on fire!

Oh, and Happy Birthday Blackrat!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Careful Aeson.   Work first- EN World second (a close second however )



Aye. Some times it's hard not to look in. at some point they'll block it totally and I'll be forced to stay away until I can find another way in.


----------



## megamania

Welp....


daughter is home sick

I am catching her cold myself

Wife has bounced the checkbook for the third time this year

and now I must pay the car registration with morgage money since she is still -88 dollars


Life as normal.


Later-   (need sleep and rest)


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> Ahhhhh, I am on fire!
> 
> Oh, and Happy Birthday Blackrat!





Sit upon the frozen heavens hyorinmaru! 

*Ice dragon fastens to kittys back*
"Papoof!"
*a tiny cloud of cold air shoot from the dragons mouth dousing the Galeros*




P.S I'm finding Bleach getting really interesting again those Flashback episodes are ace


----------



## Ginnel

Heyho Mega! catch ya later.

I think this may cause a slight bit of hate but hey  Just some casual emails back and forth with my girl and I mentioned something about would she get to wear nurses uniform as an off the cuff remark as she was talking about studying to be a medical secretary 

no but you know you can buy them off the internet...




Not that there was any doubt in my mind, but definately a Keeper.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> P.S I'm finding Bleach getting really interesting again those Flashback episodes are ace




I actually just stopped watching bleach recently.


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> - Different women like different things, just cause that worked on your last girlfriend there is no guarentee it will work on your current one.
> - Make an effort, if she isn't shallow she will appreciate it, if she is, meh.
> - Listen, sounds simple and I think it is, but if you come up with things she talked about on the first date or whenever she will be more convinced that she's the most important thing in the world to you.
> - Compliments work.
> - Be honest.




Uh huh, compliments definitely work and are pretty much required when you are in a relationship / dating but it shouldn't be that much of a chore because you should be just saying what you are feeling.
Getting into the relationship I find is the hardest thing, I've usually waited for them to make the move but they have been friends so have known what I'm like.
Any chance to show your true personality, your charm and what not is a must, maybe work are having a drink or doing something else, go along make sure you don't drink too much, hopefully you get talking, always try and wear a smile, girls like confident happy people, they don't want to be stuck with a misery guts, like wise sympathy is usually just sympathy if you want a girl to like you have it be for you not your circumstances. 
Maybe an email is sent where you can insert a bit of personal opinion into it, if she responds all good, maybe it can be a regular thing, things generally start small I find. 
If you have guts to ask someone out, all the more power to you.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Ginnel said:


> Sit upon the frozen heavens hyorinmaru!
> 
> *Ice dragon fastens to kittys back*
> "Papoof!"
> *a tiny cloud of cold air shoot from the dragons mouth dousing the Galeros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I'm finding Bleach getting really interesting again those Flashback episodes are ace





I'm with you i was ready to be pissed off with another stint of filler, but i'm actually really liking the flashback story. It sure beats the stupid soccer story they did before it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Sit upon the frozen heavens hyorinmaru! *Ice dragon fastens to kittys back*
> "Papoof!"
> *a tiny cloud of cold air shoot from the dragons mouth dousing the Galeros*




Scatter. Crothian.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> Scatter. Crothian.



Call forth the twilight, Mouseferatu!


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Call forth the twilight, Mouseferatu!




Crothian can form tens of thousands of individual blades, each looking like one of his posts. They are legion and can not be defended against.


----------



## Relique du Madde

DB issues makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> DB*Z* issues makes me a sad panda.



 Super Saiyen!?!

erm..I'll get my coat


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Galeros said:


> Crothian can form tens of thousands of individual blades, each looking like one of his posts. They are legion and can not be defended against.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Super Saiyen!?!
> 
> erm..I'll get my coat




If the DB Characters neve3r reached the insane powerlevels they reached in DBZ, I wonder who would win in a fight:

Ryu or Son Goku hmm...


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> Crothian can form tens of thousands of individual blades, each looking like one of his posts. They are legion and can not be defended against.



Mouseferatu uses a tornado of well informed and reasoned arguments to deflect Croth's posts, Before drawing forth on the powers of the Evil Arrancar

Swallow him whole, Demongirl!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Swallow him whole, Demongirl!!




giggity.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Ginnel said:


> Super Saiyen!?!
> 
> erm..I'll get my coat




OH SNAP!!!

TRI-BEAM HAAAAAAAAA! Suck it, yo!!!


----------



## Ginnel

Anyway maybe a bit too much on the ol' anime fest there 

night all!

A red dragon in our 3.5 game breathed fire on us all doing around 80 points of damage half of that ignored fire resistance the DC to save was like 30+ challenge rating 18 against 1x11th 4x 12 level characters 1x15th 

It was down to 223 out of 300 odd hit points before the God of dice who is our 15th level wizard/wereeagle flesh to stoned it which got past its spell resistance and it rolled a 3 on its fort save.

The dragons breath apparently burned all non magical paper and leather and cloth goods and also all magical ones a round later if you were caught in the blast, the wizard got to save her spellbook.

My sorc escaped with celerity/dimension door as it was inhaling and the bard/martial/cleric/barbarian/halfdragon rolled a natural 20 on his save
This has left 3 members out of our party without magic items and the bag of holding that had our group loot is now gone too 

I'm only laughing about it cause I got my characters butt out of dodge sharpish like, though he did get 6.6k xp for it  

The campaign has no stat increase items theres only around 10-15 spells which can be chosen each level as standard (feats are needed to learn any non standard ones) and depending on the magic item some can cost a hell of a lot more depending on what they are made from.


----------



## Desert Hare

'Allo hive.

How goe it in here tonight?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Slowly considering the database issues EnWorld had earlier which forced the site to be shut down for like an hour or so.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Slowly considering the database issues EnWorld had earlier which forced the site to be shut down for like an hour or so.




That certainly stinks. So does coming down with a cold.

I hope it doesn't keep up. I just purchased a 1 year community supporter account at rpgnow.com. I've come to realize that I need this website in order to help me keep my sanity. I feel good about putting my money into it.

---

I had a good time with my parents earlier. We want on a pinic and had sanwiches and all sorts of good stuff. Afterwards we raced R/C boats. Damn that was fun. My dad won four races, my mom three and I won three. I can't remember the last time I had that much fun with them. 

And a couple weeks from now we're planning to spend three days in New York doing some sight seeing. It's been too damn long since I've been there. Can't wait to see Lady Liberty again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> That certainly stinks. So does coming down with a cold.
> 
> I hope it doesn't keep up. I just purchased a 1 year community supporter account at rpgnow.com. I've come to realize that I need this website in order to help me keep my sanity. I feel good about putting my money into it.




I'm thinking of getting one soon myself (now that I don't have massive credit card bills to worry about).




> I had a good time with my parents earlier. We want on a pinic and had sanwiches and all sorts of good stuff. Afterwards we raced R/C boats. Damn that was fun. My dad won four races, my mom three and I won three. I can't remember the last time I had that much fun with them.
> .



Thats cool.  Over here, it's been rainy on and off all day :^(.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Thats cool.  Over here, it's been rainy on and off all day :^(.




Chance of rain tomorrow (Friday) and freezing rain on Sunday. I hate freezing rain, it just so dangerous.


----------



## Desert Hare

Ordered my copy of Midnight 2E and the Complete BOXM earlier. 

Can't wait to get 'em.


----------



## Relique du Madde

How is midnight?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> How is midnight?




Usually quite dark. Unless it's full moon.

The stars are pretty though...


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> How is midnight?




Actually after 1 am here. 

Thinking of watching Six Days, Seven Nights later. 
Mmm.....Harrison Ford. The man arouses me to no end.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> The stars are pretty though...




Mmm, wide open spaces? Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Desert Hare

So how goes it Blackrat?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Usually quite dark. Unless it's full moon.
> 
> The stars are pretty though...




You obviously never lived in a city like LA.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You obviously never lived in a city like LA.




Um, no... If you count the metropolitan area, there's about 3 times the population of whole Finland living in LA


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Um, no... If you count the metropolitan area, there's about 3 times the population of whole Finland living in LA




You Finns need to start breeding.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> You Finns need to start breeding.




Like bunnies.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You Finns need to start breeding.



Nah, we like to have some room to breathe.

I don't know if I could ever stand a city like that. Visiting our capital already makes me uneasy because of all the people. I would propably get nightmares from LA


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> Nah, we like to have some room to breathe.
> 
> I don't know if I could ever stand a city like that. Visiting our capital already makes me uneasy because of all the people. I would propably get nightmares from LA




All I can say then is, don't ever visit the Us Eatern or Western seaboards or visit any state capitals if you ever come to the US.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Nah, we like to have some room to breathe.
> 
> I don't know if I could ever stand a city like that. Visiting our capital already makes me uneasy because of all the people. I would propably get nightmares from LA




You probably would get nightmares from the Real Salton City...


----------



## Relique du Madde

FROGGY where are you?  Your character is needed in Salton City..


----------



## Aeson

She has a boyfriend.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> She has a boyfriend.





Magic Eightball says:
Reply hazy, try again later...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Magic Eightball says:
> Reply hazy, try again later...



what's odd is the boyfriend is away A LOT. I mean lives in other places like Washington DC and Africa. He's with the State Department so I guess he works for diplomats. They see each other about twice a year. She said she was content with the relationship. I don't want to make moves on someone that is involved. (I know, laugh it up CMers.)


----------



## Blackrat

As ironic as it is coming from me, I agree with you. If she is content with the relationship, you should just move along. But don't stop the innocent flirting either!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> what's odd is the boyfriend is away A LOT. I mean lives in other places like Washington DC and Africa. He's with the State Department so I guess he works for diplomats. They see each other about twice a year. She said she was content with the relationship. I don't want to make moves on someone that is involved. (I know, laugh it up CMers.)




*Puff of purple smoke*

I am the Amazon who Hives in the night
I am Goldmoon Duck!


Aww Aeson, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> As ironic as it is coming from me, I agree with you. If she is content with the relationship, you should just move along. But don't stop the innocent flirting either!



I don't think I'll change how I act with her. She might think something was up. Things could end one day. 


Goldmoon said:


> *Puff of purple smoke*
> 
> I am the Amazon who Hives in the night
> I am Goldmoon Duck!
> 
> 
> Aww Aeson, I'm so sorry to hear that.



  Thanks. On the plus side I stepped out a bit of my comfort zone.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> As ironic as it is coming from me, I agree with you. If she is content with the relationship, you should just move along. But don't stop the innocent flirting either!




I agree, I've been "the other woman" and it sucked. You don't want to be "the other man".


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I agree, I've been "the other woman" and it sucked. You don't want to be "the other man".



I know what it's like.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Thanks. On the plus side I stepped out a bit of my comfort zone.




Lots of that going around lately but it can be a good thing. It helps you expand your cpmfort zone.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Lots of that going around lately but it can be a good thing. It helps you expand your cpmfort zone.



That's true. I've been working on myself in that respect the last couple of years. It's why I'm taking a break from gaming. I was kinda hoping to have a chance to date a woman outside my race. I'll have to wait for that.

I also hoped to have some stories to tell to make you jealous.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> That's true. I've been working on myself in that respect the last couple of years. It's why I'm taking a break from gaming. I was kinda hoping to have a chance to date a woman outside my race. I'll have to wait for that.
> 
> I also hoped to have some stories to tell to make you jealous.





Remember, we love confidence, but not always cockiness.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Remember, we love confidence, but not always cockiness.



I'm not even close to being cocky.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm not even close to being cocky.




Me either....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Me either....



I said I'd accept your choice but you don't have to keep rubbing it in.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Remember, we love confidence, but not always cockiness.






Aeson said:


> I'm not even close to being cocky.





*Shames*
I'm afraid I might come across as cocky sometimes...
Sorry about that...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Shames*
> I'm afraid I might come across as cocky sometimes...
> Sorry about that...



I wouldn't expect less from you knowing what little I do know about you.


----------



## Aeson

I watched Sweeney Todd the other day. I thought it was a good movie. It was beautiful and well acted. The music made it hard to watch. I know it's a musical but I think it would have been far far better without.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I watched Sweeney Todd the other day. I thought it was a good movie. It was beautiful and well acted. The music made it hard to watch. I know it's a musical but I think it would have been far far better without.




I liked it too. The sailor kid was a bit boorish, but otherwise it was okay. Pretty much what I'd expect from Burton's movies.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I wouldn't expect less from you knowing what little I do know about you.




Yeah, but I try keep it unintentional...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I liked it too. The sailor kid was a bit boorish, but otherwise it was okay. Pretty much what I'd expect from Burton's movies.



Did you like the singing? I agree about the kid.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but I try keep it unintentional...



You're still young also. A guy in my group is about the same age and is a real arrogant ass. He has the brains and wit to back it up with some times too.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I said I'd accept your choice but you don't have to keep rubbing it in.





I don't follow you.


Blackrat said:


> *Shames*
> I'm afraid I might come across as cocky sometimes...
> Sorry about that...




Its not always bad though.



Aeson said:


> I watched Sweeney Todd the other day. I thought it was a good movie. It was beautiful and well acted. The music made it hard to watch. I know it's a musical but I think it would have been far far better without.




I've been meaning to see it but I havent had the time. I have it on my Zune.


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> I've come to realize that I need this website in order to help me keep my sanity. I feel good about putting my money into it.



I on the other hand quite like using this website to keep my insanity  



Blackrat said:


> *Shames*
> I'm afraid I might come across as cocky sometimes...
> Sorry about that...



Bah humbug, cocky to me  = too sure of himself, arrogant.
Blackrat = confident and happy

I don't see the connection between the two myself.
Says the cocky and arrogant person  (Gee I hope I'm not, I think I've let loose one or two of my insecurities and an illusion of confidence seems to work quite well against most of them, ok maybe I could live with very slightly cocksure)

anyway how'd the birthday go? and how is the balance on the walking cane, they need good balance to get a good swing going as your walking, I was a bit concerned that the alcohol space might well make it go off balance when its full/empty.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Did you like the singing?




Sure, but I do like some musicals anyway. I mean, as long as the singing was actually performed well. Depp has a good voice and actually can sing. The same can't be said for the girl who played the daughter nor the sailor kid. What surpriced me was that Cohen was a good singer too. I'm not too sure about ms Carter though, but to be frank, she only got the part by, um... giggity...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I don't follow you.



I was making a bit of a joke about you not wanting to be with men.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Remember, we love confidence, but not always cockiness.






Aeson said:


> I'm not even close to being cocky.






Goldmoon said:


> Me either....






Aeson said:


> I said I'd accept your choice but you don't have to keep rubbing it in.






Goldmoon said:


> I don't follow you.
> 
> 
> Its not always bad though.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to see it but I havent had the time. I have it on my Zune.



Cock another word for male genitals you said you weren't close to being cocky either, its a kinda innuendo there refering to your preference for women


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You're still young also. A guy in my group is about the same age and is a real arrogant ass. He has the brains and wit to back it up with some times too.




We have one of those in my squad. Sometimes I want to throttle the little sh*t...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Sure, but I do like some musicals anyway. I mean, as long as the singing was actually performed well. Depp has a good voice and actually can sing. The same can't be said for the girl who played the daughter nor the sailor kid. What surpriced me was that Cohen was a good singer too. I'm not too sure about ms Carter though, but to be frank, she only got the part by, um... giggity...



Slept her way there? I didn't think any of them could sing all that well. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Cock another word for male genitals you said you weren't close to being cocky either, its a kinda innuendo there refering to your preference for women



That's what I tried to say.


Goldmoon said:


> We have one of those in my squad. Sometimes I want to throttle the little sh*t...



I hope he doesn't go cowboy on missions. If he gets you hurt I'll throttle him.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> anyway how'd the birthday go?



'Twas a work day so nothing special. Dinner, cake, giggity, sleep. Only one extra step from normal day. The cake was really good though, it had banana, peaches, strawberry jam, whipped cream and chocolate shavings. :drool:


> and how is the balance on the walking cane, they need good balance to get a good swing going as your walking, I was a bit concerned that the alcohol space might well make it go off balance when its full/empty.



Haven't had a chance to test it yet, but it feels good. You might be right about the liquid throwing the balance though...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I was making a bit of a joke about you not wanting to be with men.






Ginnel said:


> Cock another word for male genitals you said you weren't close to being cocky either, its a kinda innuendo there refering to your preference for women




It was not meant to be innuendo, I'm not that clever.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> It was not meant to be innuendo, I'm not that clever.



You could have claimed it. We wouldn't have known and would think you a clever girl.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> That's what I tried to say.
> 
> I hope he doesn't go cowboy on missions. If he gets you hurt I'll throttle him.




Nah, he knows better. He wouldnt be on the squad if he was a danger to us.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Slept her way there?




Yeah, check Tim Burton's movies from Big Fish onwards. She's played the most prominent female character in every one of his movies since that one.

Also, they are openly together.

Her talent isn't too great.

The conclusion: There is only one reason why she's got all those roles...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Nah, he knows better. He wouldnt be on the squad if he was a danger to us.



I still want to just on principle. 


Blackrat said:


> Yeah, check Tim Burton's movies from Big Fish onwards. She's played the most prominent female character in every one of his movies since that one.
> 
> Also, they are openly together.
> 
> Her talent isn't too great.
> 
> The conclusion: There is only one reason why she's got all those roles...



I didn't know they were together. He works with Depp a lot are they sleeping together also?lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You could have claimed it. We wouldn't have known and would think you a clever girl.




I could have but I try to be honest.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> He works with Depp a lot are they sleeping together also?lol




I have wondered about the same thing . Then again, Depp is international sex symbol, so there is at least some reason to cast him (get women to watch the movie). Also, I would say that he has talent in acting too.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I coud have but I try to be honest.



Honesty is good. I try to be also.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I have wondered about the same thing . Then again, Depp is international sex symbol, so there is at least some reason to cast him (get women to watch the movie). Also, I would say that he has talent in acting too.



I know. He's pretty and has the talent to do the job.


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying to decide if I should go to a funeral this morning. I need to decide quick because it's in 45 minutes. I'm getting sleepy. It's starting at the time I normally go to bed. I still have to work tonight.

It's for the mother of a guy in one of my gaming groups. I don't know how many of the group are going. I know someone should go.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, you really have a very good excuse to not go.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, you really have a very good excuse to not go.



Yeah I do. I've decided not to go. I'll try to see him on Saturday. Maybe I'll take a break from my gaming break to spend some time with him. I think they plan to game this weekend.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I know. He's pretty and has the talent to do the job.




He is a very pretty man.


----------



## Aeson

I wish I was pretty.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Yeah I do. I've decided not to go. I'll try to see him on Saturday. Maybe I'll take a break from my gaming break to spend some time with him. I think they plan to game this weekend.




I know its not the same but when I leave here finally, I'll probably never go to another funeral again. I've had my fill.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know its not the same but when I leave here finally, I'll probably never go to another funeral again. I've had my fill.



I don't blame you. I can only imagine how many you've had to deal with.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I don't blame you. I can only imagine how many you've had to deal with.




Its not the number anymore, its that I'm getting used to them. Sometimes I think Its too easy for me to suppress my emotions. I dont want to become too cold.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Its not the number anymore, its that I'm getting used to them. Sometimes I think Its too easy for me to suppress my emotions. I dont want to become too cold.



That's another reason I wish you wouldn't do this much longer.


----------



## The_Warlock

From someone who does not mourn or grieve, it's not about whether you do or not, it's why you do or not.

On that happy note...what else is happening round here?


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Its not the number anymore, its that I'm getting used to them. Sometimes I think Its too easy for me to suppress my emotions. I dont want to become too cold.



Well i know its hard when you think should cry and you can't.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> From someone who does not mourn or grieve, it's not about whether you do or not, it's why you do or not.
> 
> On that happy note...what else is happening round here?



Not much just drinking a bud, watching the game


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:
			
		

> Not much just having a bud, watching the game




You are extruding a cloned offspring while observing a dead animal hang from a post to gain flavor? 

Interesting.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Not much just having a bud, watching the game



Drinking a bud? As in Budweiser? The beer? American beer? Do they revoke your citizenship if you're caught?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> That's another reason I wish you wouldn't do this much longer.




Its my duty Aeson.



The_Warlock said:


> From someone who does not mourn or grieve, it's not about whether you do or not, it's why you do or not.
> 
> On that happy note...what else is happening round here?




Not a lot, when I'm not out, I'm training.



Ginnel said:


> Well i know its hard when you think should cry and you can't.




Thats it exactly. I always cried in the beginning. Now its like it doesnt phase me. I hate to think I will be cold when its one of my squad.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Its my duty Aeson.



I know. I know. Doesn't mean I can't want for you to be away from it.



Goldmoon said:


> Thats it exactly. I always cried in the beginning. Now its like it doesnt phase me. I hate to think I will be cold when its one of my squad.




Hopefully you won't have to find out.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> You are extruding a cloned offspring while observing a dead animal hang from a post to gain flavor?
> 
> Interesting.



It passes the time.




Aeson said:


> Drinking a bud? As in Budweiser? The beer? American beer? Do they revoke your citizenship if you're caught?



Bud isn't that popular over here, people drink it in bottles if at all, Budvar is probably almost as popular 
Homepage - Budweiser Budvar


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not a lot, when I'm not out, I'm training.




Understandable.




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats it exactly. I always cried in the beginning. Now its like it doesnt phase me. I hate to think I will be cold when its one of my squad.




Do you not feel the emotion, or do you not show the emotion? There's a big difference.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Drinking a bud? As in Budweiser? The beer? American beer? Do they revoke your citizenship if you're caught?




I'm not sure about that, but I have a feeling it's a violation of Hive membership rules...


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Bud isn't that popular over here, people drink it in bottles if at all, Budvar is probably almost as popular
> Homepage - Budweiser Budvar




I wasn't sure if you were serious. most Brits I've met wouldn't drink it. Many Americans I know wouldn't drink it.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'm not sure about that, but I have a feeling it's a violation of Hive membership rules...



I agree. He must turn in his membership and hand over his girlfriend to me. Nurses outfit included.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> You are extruding a cloned offspring while observing a dead animal hang from a post to gain flavor?
> 
> Interesting.






Um.....OK


Aeson said:


> Drinking a bud? As in Budweiser? The beer? American beer? Do they revoke your citizenship if you're caught?




I would...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Um.....OK
> 
> 
> I would...



Would what? Drink it or revoke his citizenship?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I agree. He must turn in his membership and hand over his girlfriend to me. Nurses outfit included.




Also, as a penance, he must drink himself under the table with real beer. Like Guinness


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Also, as a penance, he must drink himself under the table with real beer. Like Guinness



I need to stop agreeing with you.


----------



## Aeson

I finished watching The Brothers Grimm so I guess I should be off to bed.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um.....OK




He wasn't particularly specific, I was doing my best to interpret British based on the limited context. I can't help it if they have a weird language that does not translate cleanly into American.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I finished watching The Brothers Grimm so I guess I should be off to bed.




Don't get eaten by any Engulfing Spider Horses


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Hopefully you won't have to find out.




I know it sounds bad but out here we say _when_ it happens not _if_ it happens.



The_Warlock said:


> Understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not feel the emotion, or do you not show the emotion? There's a big difference.





I really dont feel it anymore.


Aeson said:


> Would what? Drink it or revoke his citizenship?




Revoke it.


Blackrat said:


> Also, as a penance, he must drink himself under the table with real beer. Like Guinness




Here here!!



Aeson said:


> I finished watching The Brothers Grimm so I guess I should be off to bed.




Mmmmmmm, The evil queen (Monica Bellucci)was so hot in that movie


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> He wasn't particularly specific, I was doing my best to interpret British based on the limited context. I can't help it if they have a weird language that does not translate cleanly into American.




I wasnt even sure your post was in the english language.....


----------



## Aeson

I think the horse was the freakiest part. The queen was ok but I think Angelika was much hotter. Monica isn't all that to me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I wasnt even sure your post was in the english language.....



Warlock goes over people's heads with his with his wit sometimes.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know it sounds bad but out here we say _when_ it happens not _if_ it happens.



A lot of the stuff you say sounds bad. I understand it's the mentality you need though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I really dont feel it anymore.




When you don't need to be made of hard steel, you will. Until then, it's an ineveitable consequence of being in a profession that is truly life or death. It also doesn't help that it sounds like you don't have someone or a group where you can really feel those emotions where you are. It doesn't mean they are gone, it just means you are doing what you need to do to not break. 




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm, The evil queen (Monica Bellucci)was so hot in that movie




Monica Bellucci is hot in every movie - good, bad or incomprehensible - I've seen here in. I think it would be hard for her to NOT be hot.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Also, as a penance, he must drink himself under the table with real beer. Like Guinness



Bleh Guinness, Heathens the lot of ya!

though it is better than most real ales, which taste like gone off water.

Give me a nice belgium beer any day of the week or a nice red wine.
I drink bud only when its the last option, or if its free, its rude to turn down free drinks you know.

I've drank myself under the table with Guinness before, think I was around 20-21 I downed around 6 pints (2 of those 1 straight after the other, won me £6 from a bet) of guinness in a night as well as a pint or two of normal beer I drank.
I'm kinda a light weight too which didn't help 

If its alcoholic I've pretty much drank it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Warlock goes over people's heads with his with his wit sometimes.




Actually I go under.

Eagles can fly, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Warlock goes over people's heads with his with his wit sometimes.




Like I said, I'm just a simple gal.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wasnt even sure your post was in the english language.....




Oh come on - he was "having a bud", asexual reproduction. 

And "watching the game", could easily have been a reference to the old european practice of hanging an animal scored in a hunt for up to a week before eating so that it was "gamey", ie had a strong (technically spoiled) smell and flavor.

A viable interpretation if ever I saw one.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Like I said, I'm just a simple gal.




Simple girls DRIVE minivans...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Like I said, I'm just a simple gal.



Nothing wrong with simple. I don't think you're simple minded though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> A lot of the stuff you say sounds bad. I understand it's the mentality you need though.




Yup.



The_Warlock said:


> When you don't need to be made of hard steel, you will. Until then, it's an ineveitable consequence of being in a profession that is truly life or death. It also doesn't help that it sounds like you don't have someone or a group where you can really feel those emotions where you are. It doesn't mean they are gone, it just means you are doing what you need to do to not break.





 It would be nice to have someone here I could confide in or at least talk to about emotional things, thats for sure.




The_Warlock said:


> Actually I go under.
> 
> Eagles can fly, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.




Depends on how low the jet is flying.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> It would be nice to have someone here I could confide in or at least talk to about emotional things, thats for sure.



Not there but here. You know you can talk to me. Better than nothing.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Depends on how low the jet is flying.



You know jets are basically just flying minivans? I'd watch out if I were you


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Depends on how low the jet is flying.




Ground-following is still pretty high compared to weasel height averages, and the wise weasel doesn't jump.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Oh come on - he was "having a bud", asexual reproduction.
> 
> And "watching the game", could easily have been a reference to the old european practice of hanging an animal scored in a hunt for up to a week before eating so that it was "gamey", ie had a strong (technically spoiled) smell and flavor.
> 
> A viable interpretation if ever I saw one.




If you say so....



The_Warlock said:


> Simple girls DRIVE minivans...




Ouch, sucker punch when I least expect it....

By the way Warlock, I want to apologize for unsigging you. I didnt want to have too long of a sig and I really wanted to add the new line.


----------



## Aeson

She's gonna nuke the hive if you guys don't cut it out.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Not there but here. You know you can talk to me. Better than nothing.




I know, but theres a lot I can't talk about with you.



Ginnel said:


> You know jets are basically just flying minivans? I'd watch out if I were you




OUCH, a one-two combo.



The_Warlock said:


> Ground-following is still pretty high compared to weasel height averages, and the wise weasel doesn't jump.




He does if he's avoiding the Jackel



Aeson said:


> She's gonna nuke the hive if you guys don't cut it out.




No nukes here but I might be able to round up an RPG or two...


----------



## Ginnel

*Waves a 14" lizard with a white flag gripped in it's mouth*

"uuhh....truce?"


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know, but theres a lot I can't talk about with you.
> 
> 
> No nukes here but I might be able to round up an RPG or two...



Talk about what you can. It'll be between just us. Might help.

Just make sure I'm out of the way first.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ouch, sucker punch when I least expect it....




It's not like they Painted "Dodge" on your unit's Humvee, and "Ram" on your outfit - THAT would be sucker punch. Mine was just a love tap. 



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> By the way Warlock, I want to apologize for unsigging you. I didnt want to have too long of a sig and I really wanted to add the new line.




No apologies necessary. It's a sig. You put what you want there to speak about who you are and what you like. I was flattered to be sigged, but no sig lasts forever.  

I don't suffer from any of that sig-mopeyness that Hafrog does.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> *Waves a 14" lizard with a white flag gripped in it's mouth*
> 
> "uuhh....truce?"




Cute..



Aeson said:


> Talk about what you can. It'll be between just us. Might help.
> 
> Just make sure I'm out of the way first.




I know you wont say anything Aeson.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He does if he's avoiding the Jackel




This weasel just grabs the jackal by the ears and steers.  




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No nukes here but I might be able to round up an RPG or two...




Really? Paranoia or Top Secret/SI?


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> *Waves a 14" lizard with a white flag gripped in it's mouth*
> 
> "uuhh....truce?"




You really ought to buy a man dinner before you start waving his lizard around.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> It's not like they Painted "Dodge" on your unit's Humvee, and "Ram" on your outfit - THAT would be sucker punch. Mine was just a love tap.




Laugh it up fuzzball....


The_Warlock said:


> No apologies necessary. It's a sig. You put what you want there to speak about who you are and what you like. I was flattered to be sigged, but no sig lasts forever.
> 
> I don't suffer from any of that sig-mopeyness that Hafrog does.




Thanks for understranding.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Laugh it up fuzzball...




Sorry, you must have the wrong warlock, I'm not hirsute enough to be a fuzzball.



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thanks for understranding.




You're welcome.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I know you wont say anything Aeson.



I'm just trying to do what I can.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> You really ought to buy a man dinner before you start waving his lizard around.




He's right. I did name the lizard Warlock.



Aeson said:


> I'm just trying to do what I can.




Thats why you are leader of the AMU (Amazon morale Unit)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Thats why you are leader of the AMU (Amazon morale Unit)



I'll try to do it as long as I can.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> The conclusion: There is only one reason why she's got all those roles...



He likes her?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> Well i know its hard when you think should cry and you can't.



Yep. It was pretty hard on the funeral of my uncle last year. But I think most of us showed some tears. It was just so incredibly sad... And at the same time, it comforted me to see the sadness of the other, knowing that we all felt so deeply for him... *almost ying*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> Mmmmmmm, The evil queen (Monica Bellucci)was so hot in that movie



One of the best features of Circvs Maximvs: There is a rule for using the name of Monica Bellucci: 
[sblock]
you _have_ to provide a picture.





[/sblock]


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'll try to do it as long as I can.




You have to put in 20 years before you can retire Aeson.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> There is a rule for using the name of Monica Bellucci:




Now that's a good rule.


----------



## Wereserpent

"Kneel down to the Galeros or you will be knelt."


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> "Kneel down to the Galeros or you will be knelt."




No.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You have to put in 20 years before you can retire Aeson.



If you want that many years of loyalty you'll have to marry me or at least tell me your last name.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> "Kneel down to the Galeros or you will be knelt."



I'm not kneeling, I just dropped a quarter and had to pick it up.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> No.




*Kneels Warlock*


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> One of the best features of Circvs Maximvs: There is a rule for using the name of Monica Bellucci:
> [sblock]
> you _have_ to provide a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




We should have the same rule about Goldmoon!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Now that's a good rule.




Indeed.



Galeros said:


> "Kneel down to the Galeros or you will be knelt."




No



Aeson said:


> If you want that many years of loyalty you'll have to marry me or at least tell me your last name.




What if I said you already knew it but just didnt know you knew it....



Dog Moon said:


> We should have the same rule about Goldmoon!




Good luck with that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Good luck with that.




Thanks.  Now, in order for this to work well, you're going to have to send all of us lots of pictures of yourself.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and cause I totally missed it previously, happy bday Blackrat!


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> *Kneels Warlock*




Nope.

*Smelts Galeros*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> "Kneel down to the Galeros or you will be knelt."




A Wizard doesn't kneel, my friend. I could give you a hand shake, if you like?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> Thanks. Now, in order for this to work well, you're going to have to send all of us lots of pictures of yourself.





Oddly enough, there really arent that many of me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> A Wizard doesn't kneel, my friend. I could give you a hand shake, if you like?




That is fine.

*Shakes Mustrums's hand*



Goldmoon said:


> No




*Kneels Goldmoon*



The_Warlock said:


> Nope.
> 
> *Smelts Galeros*




*Weaves flows of Fire and Earth around Warlock, trapping him in a fiery prison of molten rock*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What if I said you already knew it but just didnt know you knew it....




I'd say you were being intentionally nebulous. In addition, I'll vote for "Smith."



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good luck with that.




GOLDMOON!


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Weaves flows of Fire and Earth around Warlock, trapping him in a fiery prison of molten rock*




No, you doofus, there's no fire and earth, I didn't _smelt _you, I *SMELTED* you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> What if I said you already knew it but just didnt know you knew it....



Several thoughts came to mind. First I hoped you'd pick the first option. Next, I hope it's not mine because then we might be related. Then I thought it must have been mentioened here somewhere. I don't have time to search.lol Then I thought it might common like Smith or Jones. Now I think you're just toying with me.


Would you go blow up a villiage or something already? I want to get some sleep.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> *Weaves flows of Fire and Earth around Warlock, trapping him in a fiery prison of molten rock*



That's very nice of you. I am almost certain Warlock will enjoy this...


----------



## The_Warlock

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That's very nice of you. I am almost certain Warlock will enjoy this...




Not really, it's all a figment of his imagination, so I don't see it. But if he tries to kneel me again, he's going to get a Super Donkey Taint Punch right in his Gribblies.


----------



## The_Warlock

The_Warlock said:


> Not really, it's all a figment of his imagination, so I don't see it. But if he tries to kneel me again, he's going to get a Super Donkey Taint Punch right in his Gribblies.




Which I'll point out, is certainly a kinder response than the last man to try and make me bow or kneel, since he got a head butt to his unmentionables, followed by me wrapping my arms around his knees, and forcibly running him backwards into a brick wall. 

But I'll try to refrain from any permanently damaging responses to personal delusions of granduer and power at this juncture.


----------



## Wereserpent

Eeep, Warlock got mad!


----------



## The_Warlock

Nope. Not mad. Just making sure it's absolutely clear how I respond to indivduals who invade my personal space or attempt to force physical action on me.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> Nope. Not mad. Just making sure it's absolutely clear how I respond to indivduals who invade my personal space or attempt to force physical action on me.




*Rips a hole in the Hive and runs away*


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> Thanks. Now, in order for this to work well, you're going to have to send all of us lots of pictures of yourself.





Oddly enough, there really arent that many of me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> Oddly enough, there really aren't that many of me.




Same for me.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I'd say you were being intentionally nebulous. In addition, I'll vote for "Smith."
> 
> 
> 
> GOLDMOON!




Theres a vote? Don't tell me I'll see a poll next...



Aeson said:


> Several thoughts came to mind. First I hoped you'd pick the first option. Next, I hope it's not mine because then we might be related. Then I thought it must have been mentioened here somewhere. I don't have time to search.lol Then I thought it might common like Smith or Jones. Now I think you're just toying with me.
> 
> 
> Would you go blow up a villiage or something already? I want to get some sleep.




Blow up a village?



The_Warlock said:


> Not really, it's all a figment of his imagination, so I don't see it. But if he tries to kneel me again, he's going to get a Super Donkey Taint Punch right in his Gribblies.




I was thinking a falcon punch would do.



The_Warlock said:


> Which I'll point out, is certainly a kinder response than the last man to try and make me bow or kneel, since he got a head butt to his unmentionables, followed by me wrapping my arms around his knees, and forcibly running him backwards into a brick wall.
> 
> But I'll try to refrain from any permanently damaging responses to personal delusions of granduer and power at this juncture.




Good call



The_Warlock said:


> Nope. Not mad. Just making sure it's absolutely clear how I respond to indivduals who invade my personal space or attempt to force physical action on me.




Heh, I get violent about that you.



Galeros said:


> *Rips a hole in the Hive and runs away*




Dont look at me, I dont sew.....


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> *Rips a hole in the Hive and runs away*




*pulls Galeros back into the Hive and closes hole*

*dances*


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> *pulls Galeros back into the Hive and closes hole*
> 
> *dances*




*Weaves Air around himself and flies away*


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Dont look at me, I dont sew.....




Technically, I could stitch it... I'm just not properly qualified...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Theres a vote? Don't tell me I'll see a poll next...




Hmm, yes, give the barbarians ideas. 




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was thinking a falcon punch would do.




Unaware of the particular attack this refers to, but I like the sound of it.



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heh, I get violent about that you.




I ceretainly hope you meant "too", since I hope you don't get violent about me - lizard shennanigans excluded.




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Dont look at me, I dont sew.....




I do, but not particularly well. More of a stop gap measure.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Weaves Air around himself and flies away*




*pulls out her net gun and captures Galeros*


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> *Weaves Air around himself and flies away*




*Hands Galeros a piece of paper: Treaty of Mutual Physical Non-Actuation: Wherein both parties agree that neither shall force real or imagined physical impediments upon the other, or their posts, or suffer the real and imagined butt kicking which would be so richly deserved, which, as an allowable response to a failure to uphold the first part is not considered an impediment to the other party, and thus not triggering an allowable response of real or imagined butt kicking.*

Agreed?


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros!

*kitty swings in on a rope dressed as zorro aiming to slash through the agreement but ends up in a tangled mess on a rope instead*


[sblock=irl]Curry Time, laters 
[/sblock]


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Hmm, yes, give the barbarians ideas.
> .




Doubtful. The last poll involving me caused problems.



The_Warlock said:


> Unaware of the particular attack this refers to, but I like the sound of it.
> .




I saw it on a de-motivational poster.



The_Warlock said:


> I ceretainly hope you meant "too", since I hope you don't get violent about me - lizard shennanigans excluded. .




 Yes, I meant too.


----------



## Desert Hare

Hi hive.

Enworld putzed out on me last night so I watched some I-Man and then went to bed.

When the frack is the new server supposed to go live?


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> Galeros!
> 
> *kitty swings in on a rope dressed as zorro aiming to slash through the agreement but ends up in a tangled mess on a rope instead*




*golf clap*


----------



## Goldmoon

Evening Bunny!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I saw it on a de-motivational poster.




Found it. Yowch! That's brutal. I like it!


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Evening Bunny!




Hi Goldmoon. How are things on the other side of the planet?


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive,

Goldmoon I think some of your sandbox has invaded Cape TOwn, its 9:30 pm and 32c (90f)

*melts*


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Hi Goldmoon. How are things on the other side of the planet?




Much better than last week, thank you. How are you?



The_Warlock said:


> Found it. Yowch! That's brutal. I like it!




And it solves teen pregnancy.



Phaezen said:


> Evening Hive,
> 
> Goldmoon I think some of your sandbox has invaded Cape TOwn, its 9:30 pm and 32c (90f)
> 
> *melts*




Awww. *sops up phaezen with a blanket*


----------



## The_Warlock

*Gives Phaezen some toy trucks*

Well, if you have to have a sandbox, you might as well play.


(Minivans are conspicuously absent from the truck assortment)


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Much better than last week, thank you. How are you?




Doing good. Still waking up; already on my second cup of coffee.

I hope to get some work done on my Masque of Shadows setting today.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's this?   :resses a button::  

*Watches at an entire star system is destroyed due to a super nova*

Coool!


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.


Just poping in to say allo again.


Still under the weather so I have been sleeping most of the time I would other wise be here.


damned sinus colds......


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> What's this?   :resses a button::
> 
> *Watches at an entire star system is destroyed due to a super nova*
> 
> Coool!




 Are you playing Spore?


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Doing good. Still waking up; already on my second cup of coffee.
> 
> I hope to get some work done on my Masque of Shadows setting today.




Mmmmm, I miss good coffee.

I also miss gaming.


----------



## megamania

whoa!  that was a lot of replies all a sudden!


Allo all.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> What's this?   :resses a button::
> 
> *Watches at an entire star system is destroyed due to a super nova*




5 minutes earlier:

"Does this look familiar? Do you know what it is? Neither do I. I made it last night in my sleep. Apparently I used Gindrogac. Highly unstable." 

"I put at button on it. Yes. I wish to press it, but I'm not sure what will happen if I do."

(Gune, Titan A.E.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> damned sinus colds......




Don't blaime California...  that cold front passed use over a week ago.  It's all Colorado's fault.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Still under the weather so I have been sleeping most of the time I would other wise be here.
> 
> damned sinus colds......



Tell me about it. I'm coming down with one myself.


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> "I put at button on it. Yes. I wish to press it, but I'm not sure what will happen if I do."
> 
> (Gune, Titan A.E.)




Fun movie.    I think I liked Gune the best of all the characters.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> whoa!  that was a lot of replies all a sudden!
> 
> 
> Allo all.




'Owdy.  Watch out, there's been an excess of minivans the last two pages.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Mmmmm, I miss good coffee.
> 
> I also miss gaming.




I miss peanut butter. Damn salmonella scare.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> whoa! that was a lot of replies all a sudden!
> 
> 
> Allo all.




Hello Mega!!


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> Tell me about it. I'm coming down with one myself.




well.....

it begins with achiness

then you can't think straight

then you become tired

then you sneeze... and later a lot

oh..... rhetorial comment.  my bad


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> Fun movie.    I think I liked Gune the best of all the characters.




Absolutely! Give a techie a battle cannon and you are guaranteed to hear, "Who's your dadeee!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Are you playing Spore?




Nope getting ready for school while choking on bleach fumes from a house cleaner my mom hired...


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Hello Mega!!




Mega and the gang say hi.   (even Darkmania says high)


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Mmmmm, I miss good coffee.
> 
> I also miss gaming.




Well, double pfiffle!


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope getting ready for school while choking on bleach fumes from a house cleaner my mom hired...



Bleach fumes. Got stuck with those up nose earlier. My housemate decided to clean all the toliets and not tell me. 

Went to pee and had to hold my nose.


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> Absolutely! Give a techie a battle cannon and you are guaranteed to hear, "Who's your dadeee!"




"Nap over!"


alas.... its 2:55 and I'm still in my Stewarts uniform.  I was due out 5 minutes ago.  later folks.   If I'm up for it I'll pop in at midnight or so.


Have a good one.

"one?"

"What's a one?"

"What ever makes you happy."

oh.     is that legal?

Everything is legal until caught.  


bye.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> I miss peanut butter. Damn salmonella scare.




Theres a salmonella scare? I dont get much news here.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Everything is legal until caught.




Funny, but untrue.


----------



## Phaezen

megamania said:


> Mega and the gang




We have the Hive funk band


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Theres a salmonella scare? I dont get much news here.




Yeah.  One plant has salmonella found in it's peanut butter and like 25 people got sick.  There was even a congressional hearing where they took out a tub of peanut butter that was tapped off with caution tapes and biological hazard tapes and a congress speaker challenged the CEO of the plant to eat the peanut butter.  The CEO's responce was "I plead the 5th."


----------



## The_Warlock

Another day where I am glad for having a poor sense of smell...

Sniiiiiffffff...bleach....Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> "Nap over!"
> 
> 
> alas.... its 2:55 and I'm still in my Stewarts uniform.  I was due out 5 minutes ago.  later folks.   If I'm up for it I'll pop in at midnight or so.
> 
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> "one?"
> 
> "What's a one?"
> 
> "What ever makes you happy."
> 
> oh.     is that legal?
> 
> Everything is legal until caught.
> 
> 
> bye.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah. One plant has salmonella found in it's peanut butter and like 25 people got sick. There was even a congressional hearing where they took out a tub of peanut butter that was tapped off with caution tapes and biological hazard tapes and a congress speaker challenged the CEO of the plant to eat the peanut butter. The CEO's responce was "I plead the 5th."




Heh, I bet that was funny to watch.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Funny, but untrue.




Correct.

Everything is legal until a sentient comes up with a law that says it isn't.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Theres a salmonella scare? I dont get much news here.




Investigation Update: Outbreak of Salmonella Typhimurium Infections, 2008–2009
Update for March 3, 2009 (next web update will be available Tuesday, March 10)

[sblock=Today's Highlights]

Case count is 677 in 45 states with latest confirmed, most recent reported illness beginning on February 8, 2009 
The outbreak is continuing, though the numbers of new cases have declined modestly since December. Many recently ill persons report eating peanut butter and other recalled peanut-containing products. 
FDA and CDC are concerned that illness will continue to occur if people eat recalled peanut-containing products that are still on their shelves at home. 
Consumers should check at home for recalled peanut butter containing products and discard them. 
Major national brands of jarred peanut butter found in grocery stores are NOT on the Peanut Corporation of America (PCA) recall list. 
Consumers may use FDA’s online database* to see if foods are on the recall list. Those without Internet access may call 1-800-CDC-INFO (available 24 hours a day, seven days a week) for product recall information. 
Information for Pet Owners: Questions and Answers Related to the Salmonella Typhimurium Outbreak and Pets 
Information for Veterinarians: Information Regarding Peanut Butter and Peanut-Product Recall and Pets 
Additional Advice for Consumers 
Salmonella Signs and Symptoms 
Multistate Outbreak of Salmonella Infections Associated with Peanut Butter and Peanut Butter-Containing Products --- United States, 2008--2009. Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report, January 29, 2009 / 58;85-90. 
Salmonella Strains Tables for Outbreak Related to Peanut Butter and Peanut-Containing Products 
CDC Podcast - What Kids Need to Know About Peanut Butter and Salmonella 
CDC Podcast - Salmonella Serotype Typhimurium Outbreak in Peanut Butter and Peanut Butter-Containing Products 
CDC's Role During a Multi-State Foodborne Outbreak Investigation 
CDC’s Role in Food Safety 
CDC E-cards Related to Salmonella Outbreak
[/sblock]


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Correct.
> 
> Everything is legal until a sentient comes up with a law that says it isn't.




Thats espically true over here.


----------



## The_Warlock

Oh, now I think I will get some peanut butter. The herd will avoid it and there will be discounts on the unaffected brands. 

Awesome!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Oh, now I think I will get some peanut butter. The herd will avoid it and there will be discounts on the unaffected brands.
> 
> Awesome!




Peanut butter hoarding FTW!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Peanut butter hoarding FTW!




A necessary skill when the Zombie Velociraptor Apocalypse comes round.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Oh, now I think I will get some peanut butter. The herd will avoid it and there will be discounts on the unaffected brands.
> 
> Awesome!




Peanut butter is one of the few things I don't (willingliy) eat, something to do with the texture I think.  You can have mine


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> A necessary skill when the Zombie Velociraptor Apocalypse comes round.




On that day just dont shoot whoever comes to your door. It may be me recruiting allies....


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> A necessary skill when the Zombie Velociraptor Apocalypse comes round.




You might want to take easy with the zombie mentions. 

Goldmoon has a genuine fear of zombies.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> A necessary skill when the Zombie Velociraptor Apocalypse comes round.




Or Ninja-thulhus apparently


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> You might want to take easy with the zombie mentions.
> 
> Goldmoon has a genuine fear of zombies.




They really are one of the few things on this earth that scare the hell out of me and theyre not even real.....


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> They really are one of the few things on this earth that scare the hell out of me and theyre not even real.....




That's not to say that it could never happen.

Which is why I want to be cremated when I die. Seriously.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> They really are one of the few things on this earth that scare the hell out of me and theyre not even real.....




Fortunately for you a shotgun to the head is rumored to work.  Also they don't know how to drive minivans... *ducks and runs*


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:
			
		

> That's not to say that it could never happen.
> 
> Which is why I want to be creamted when I die. Seriously.




Wait, wait...you want to be made into soup when you die? Or you want to get a better keyboard?


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Wait, wait...you want to be made into soup when you die? Or you want to get a better keyboard?




Typo; meant to say 'cremated'.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> On that day just dont shoot whoever comes to your door. It may be me recruiting allies....




No worries. I check before I shoot.   Because I understand: "Friendly Fire, isn't."



			
				Desert Hare said:
			
		

> You might want to take easy with the zombie mentions.
> 
> Goldmoon has a genuine fear of zombies.




Indeed, I read that somewhere.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Typo; meant to say 'cremated'.




Darn, Cream of Desert Hare sounds ... excellent.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Darn, Cream of Desert Hare sounds ... excellent.




ROFL! Giggity!

Only you're ever gonna get it is if you and I get married.


----------



## The_Warlock

These old fashioned women and their pre-cannibalism requirements. I mean, really, what's the world coming to?

Can I at least get a taste test to insure quality and flavor?

Just a pound of flesh will do.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> These old fashioned women and their pre-cannibalism requirements. I mean, really, what's the world coming to?



I'm saving myself for Mr. Right. 



The_Warlock said:


> Can I at least get a taste test to insure quality and flavor?



Sorry, nope.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:
			
		

> I'm saving myself for Mr. Right.




Prejudiced against southpaws, eh! How handist of you!


----------



## Phaezen

*News anchor*
We interupt your regular hive to bring you this breaking news:

Yogda

We now return you to your regular Hive.

*/news anchor*


----------



## Phaezen

Desert Hare said:


> I'm saving myself for Mr. Right.






The_Warlock said:


> Prejudiced against southpaws, eh! How handist of you!





Yea, its not like us south  paws have enough to put up with in day to day living


----------



## The_Warlock

phaezen said:
			
		

> Yogda




I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry.

I think I'll say I "craughed", and call it even.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Prejudiced against southpaws, eh! How handist of you!




What? 

I should've said Mr. Left?


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> What?
> 
> I should've said Mr. Left?




Oh, now waffling on your stated platform! I see how it is! An ever shifting target that no one can possibly achieve! 

Well, I'll have none of it!

(Which, of course, seemed to be the jist of the unfortunate savings.)

(I have something to say....I'm not left handed!)


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Prejudiced against southpaws, eh! How handist of you!



Well, everybody hates somebody (sometime), the trick is to not hate people based on race, gender, religion, sexuality or nationality.

So I hate dirty, filthy, stinkin' southpaws (as I call them).

Oh, and Texans.  But everybody hates Texans.


----------



## Desert Hare

I think its time for my medication.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, that's a new one. 

I've never met someone who thinks they need to be medicated after suffering under the verbal dervishness of someone pretending to be manic.

(takes notes)


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> I think its time for my medication.



Dwug the wabbit! Dwug the wabbit! Dwug the wabbit! Dwugthewabbit!


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> I've never met someone who thinks they need to be medicated after suffering under the verbal dervishness of someone pretending to be manic.
> 
> (takes notes)




*takes notes of Warlock taking notes*

And my medication was two advil because of the headache you guys gave me.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Do you like making character sheets? I need your help.



Do you have Excel?


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> *takes notes of Warlock taking notes*
> 
> And my medication was two advil because of the headache you guys gave me.




That gave you a headache? 

Wow, and I'm not even "on" at the moment. 

Just as well you are saving yourself, I'd probably break you.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Dwug the wabbit! Dwug the wabbit! Dwug the wabbit! Dwugthewabbit!




A hare isn't a rabbit. There's a difference.

Hare - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Rabbit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Do you have Excel?




I could get my hands on it. My dad has the software.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:
			
		

> A hare isn't a rabit. There's a difference.




Then, who did Hafrogman drug?

(Looks over shoulder. Exits stage left)


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> That gave you a headache?




Actually I had one budding. That whole thing made it worse.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> I could get my hands on it. My dad has the software.




If you can't easily, you could probably fake it by getting OpenOffice. Oo Calc is a good stand-in.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> If you can't easily, you could probably fake it by getting OpenOffice. Oo Calc is a good stand-in.




It's just a short drive. I'd rather used Microsoft software than wannabe software.

I trust Microsoft.


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:
			
		

> Actually I had one budding. That whole thing made it worse.




Terribly sorry bout that, but being struck about the head and shoulder with the funny can do that.



			
				Desert Hare said:
			
		

> It's just a short drive. I'd rather used Microsoft software than wannabe software.
> 
> I trust Microsoft.




Ah. Ah. AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

BWahahahahaahah! Tee hee! Hmphp! snicker! 

(pounds desk)

ehhmm

Sorry.

Couldn't help it.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> A hare isn't a rabbit. There's a difference.
> 
> Hare - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Rabbit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yes, yes.  But "dwug the lagomowph" doesn't have the same ring to it.







Desert Hare said:


> I could get my hands on it. My dad has the software.



Then I should be able to put something together for you.  It won't be exactly like a fillable form.  You'd fill out an excel sheet with cells for all the written values, and then it would put them into the image of the character sheet.







Desert Hare said:


> Actually I had one budding. That whole thing made it worse.



My singing is so bad that it gave you a headache over the internet?  Wow.







The_Warlock said:


> If you can't easily, you could probably fake it by getting OpenOffice. Oo Calc is a good stand-in.



Yeah, but with what I'm considering, the minor formatting differences between the two would futz everything up sadly.  I don't have a precise way of doing it, so it'll all be by hand, which doesn't copy over exactly from program to program.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> A necessary skill when the Zombie Velociraptor Apocalypse comes round.




So what is your plans for surviving a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My singing is so bad that it gave you a headache over the internet?  Wow.




Now that's scary.




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but with what I'm considering, the minor formatting differences between the two would futz everything up sadly.  I don't have a precise way of doing it, so it'll all be by hand, which doesn't copy over exactly from program to program.




Always an issue when crossing programs. I understand. Especially when setting up formula cells. But free and mostly cross-functional is still free, especially depending on the complexity. I've gotten fairly good at rejiggering stuff back and forth - but some things will always elude full interoperability.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> What?
> 
> I should've said Mr. Left?




<----- Left Handed


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Then I should be able to put something together for you.  It won't be exactly like a fillable form.  You'd fill out an excel sheet with cells for all the written values, and then it would put them into the image of the character sheet.



It'll do. Many thanks; I appreciate it.

I need to go over to my parents' tomorrow morning anyway so I'll be able to get the software and have it installed on my comp by tomorrow evening.



hafrogman said:


> My singing is so bad that it gave you a headache over the internet?  Wow.



No, not your singing. Reading your post combined with reading Warlock's post.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> So what is your plans for surviving a zombie apocalypse?




1) There's a museum nearby full of weapons and heavy duty construction.

2) Lots of peanut butter.

3) <Censored>

4) Victory!


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> <----- Left Handed




Egads. 

So in the future, I'm prepared to say the following:

I'm saving myself for Mr. Left and/or Mr. Right.

I hope everyone is satisfied.


----------



## The_Warlock

And on that note...

Out to perform a tech support call.


Catch you all later.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> 3) <Censored>



Hydronium warhead?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> I trust Microsoft.




Trust no one.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Trust no one.




I'm not allowed to trust you Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Egads.
> 
> So in the future, I'm prepared to say the following:
> 
> I'm saving myself for Mr. Left and/or Mr. Right.
> 
> I hope everyone is satisfied.




What f you have no hands or one hand growing from the center of your chest, or back?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> I'm not allowed to trust you Relique?




Only as long as I am not a zombie or mind controlled or a pod person or an evil cyborg assassin or the negaverse version of myself..


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> What f you have no hands or one hand growing from the center of your chest, or back?




You are picky aren't you? And I highly doubt I'm gonna fall for an athach.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> You are picky aren't you? And I highly doubt I'm gonna fall for an athach.




I'm just asking for all the no-armed, one-armed, multi-armed people who might stumble onto this hive thread.  they might want to know (but are having problems typing the question out).


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm just asking for all the no-armed, one-armed, multi-armed people who might stumble onto this hive thread.  they might want to know (but are having problems typing the question out).




Funny guy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I pride myself on making women smile....


giggity.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I pride myself on making women smile....
> 
> 
> giggity.



Indeed.  The only Hiver to ever have a stalker-clone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Indeed.  The only Hiver to ever have a stalker-clone.




Yeah butthen she fell in love with Bruce Wayne and now spends her time jet setting around the world while she ignores the craziness of he HIVE.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


>



Deadpool ftw, that is all 

well except, the curry was alright not the best, but fun was had by all, well except the boring couple no one really liked who were on the end of the table and went home before the pub.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but then she fell in love with Bruce Wayne and now spends her time jet setting around the world while she ignores the craziness of he HIVE.



Goddamn Batman.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah butthen she fell in love with Bruce Wayne and now spends her time jet setting around the world while she ignores the craziness of he HIVE.




 Wait. This girl actually fell in love with a guy named Bruce Wayne?


----------



## hafrogman

You know, looking back on the whole "Mr. Right" debacle, a large number of you suddenly popped up claiming left-handedness.  Is there some strange correspondance between hiving and gibble-fistedness?  A more than normal number of my friends are dirty, filthy, stinkin' southpaws, too.

Hmm. . .  

To heck with zombies. . . the lefties are coming!


----------



## Ginnel

Desert Hare said:


> Wait. This girl actually fell in love with a guy named Bruce Wayne?



nah he just took her on holiday to somewhere nice and hot soon after starting going out with her, so the guys gave him a loveable nickname because of his apparent wealth


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Deadpool ftw, that is all




I wish that they would leak some Deadpool scenes from the Wolverine Movie. I want to see if they made him as kick ass and funny character as he diserves to be.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Wait. This girl actually fell in love with a guy named Bruce Wayne?



I think it's just that he's a rich Jet-setter type, and since the rest of us are bitter, we mock him.  But I'm not positive on that fact.  He COULD be named Bruce, or Wayne. . . I just don't know.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I wish that they would leak some Deadpool scenes from the Wolverine Movie.



I believe they have.


Relique du Madde said:


> I want to see if they made him as kick ass and funny character as he diserves to be.



I believe they haven't.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> I wish that they would leak some Deadpool scenes from the Wolverine Movie. I want to see if they made him as kick ass and funny character as he diserves to be.



Deadpool and random superpowers the only two reasons to watch that film

Anywho I am the Hiver who sleeps in the night 

*poof of smoke*

*sleepy kitty staggering off*


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> *Hands Galeros a piece of paper: Treaty of Mutual Physical Non-Actuation: Wherein both parties agree that neither shall force real or imagined physical impediments upon the other, or their posts, or suffer the real and imagined butt kicking which would be so richly deserved, which, as an allowable response to a failure to uphold the first part is not considered an impediment to the other party, and thus not triggering an allowable response of real or imagined butt kicking.*
> 
> Agreed?




Agreed.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Goddamn Batman.




I thought Darkseid killed him?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I think it's just that he's a rich Jet-setter type, and since the rest of us are bitter, we mock him.  But I'm not positive on that fact.  He COULD be named Bruce, or Wayne. . . I just don't know.






Ginnel said:


> nah he just took her on holiday to somewhere nice and hot soon after starting going out with her, so the guys gave him a loveable nickname because of his apparent wealth




Bruce Wayne because he has money to burn and it's Duskblade said he inherited it all from his parents.  I could have named him Tony Stark but then that assumes he is the owner of some multinational company, a genius, and has a hand in what his company creates it instead of outsourcing his project to R&D.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Blow up a village?



A really REALLY bad joke.


Goldmoon said:


> Doubtful. The last poll involving me caused problems.



How so?


Goldmoon said:


> Mmmmm, I miss good coffee.
> 
> I also miss gaming.



I don't miss gaming except when I'm bored but it's by choice for me.


The_Warlock said:


> 5 minutes earlier:
> 
> "Does this look familiar? Do you know what it is? Neither do I. I made it last night in my sleep. Apparently I used Gindrogac. Highly unstable."
> 
> "I put at button on it. Yes. I wish to press it, but I'm not sure what will happen if I do."
> 
> (Gune, Titan A.E.)



I love that scene. Gune was the best.


megamania said:


> Fun movie.    I think I liked Gune the best of all the characters.



See?


Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  One plant has salmonella found in it's peanut butter and like 25 people got sick.  There was even a congressional hearing where they took out a tub of peanut butter that was tapped off with caution tapes and biological hazard tapes and a congress speaker challenged the CEO of the plant to eat the peanut butter.  The CEO's responce was "I plead the 5th."



I think it was far more than 25. 


Goldmoon said:


> They really are one of the few things on this earth that scare the hell out of me and theyre not even real.....



No one can understand irrational fears. 


Desert Hare said:


> That's not to say that it could never happen.
> 
> Which is why I want to be cremated when I die. Seriously.



We'd just chain you up in the shed and play video games.


Desert Hare said:


> ROFL! Giggity!
> 
> Only you're ever gonna get it is if you and I get married.



That's rare these days.


Desert Hare said:


> I'm saving myself for Mr. Right.



*wonders if he can change his last name to Right*


The_Warlock said:


> Prejudiced against southpaws, eh! How handist of you!



I know. 


Phaezen said:


> Yea, its not like us south  paws have enough to put up with in day to day living



Tell me about it.


hafrogman said:


> Well, everybody hates somebody (sometime), the trick is to not hate people based on race, gender, religion, sexuality or nationality.
> 
> So I hate dirty, filthy, stinkin' southpaws (as I call them).



Why do you hate me?



Relique du Madde said:


> <----- Left Handed



ditto


Desert Hare said:


> I'm not allowed to trust you Relique?



No because he's left handed.


hafrogman said:


> Indeed.  The only Hiver to ever have a stalker-clone.



Who knows he might not be the last.


Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah butthen she fell in love with Bruce Wayne and now spends her time jet setting around the world while she ignores the craziness of he HIVE.



wouldn't you?


Desert Hare said:


> Wait. This girl actually fell in love with a guy named Bruce Wayne?



Try not to take everything literally here. We don't.


hafrogman said:


> You know, looking back on the whole "Mr. Right" debacle, a large number of you suddenly popped up claiming left-handedness.  Is there some strange correspondance between hiving and gibble-fistedness?  A more than normal number of my friends are dirty, filthy, stinkin' southpaws, too.
> 
> Hmm. . .
> 
> To heck with zombies. . . the lefties are coming!



there are more of us than there are of you. You have 1 bullet left? What do you do?


Ginnel said:


> nah he just took her on holiday to somewhere nice and hot soon after starting going out with her, so the guys gave him a loveable nickname because of his apparent wealth



And jealousy. 


hafrogman said:


> I think it's just that he's a rich Jet-setter type, and since the rest of us are bitter, we mock him.  But I'm not positive on that fact.  He COULD be named Bruce, or Wayne. . . I just don't know.



And because we're bitter I guess.


----------



## Aeson

I have a headache also. I think it's from not enough sleep combined with my cold.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

I'm watching Dragonslayer, it's kinda funny Emperor Palpatine really goes out like a punk. I guess the rebellion should have found themselves a dragon instead of Luke, they would have taken care of things much quicker.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> Agreed.




Done and done!


----------



## The_Warlock

And I'm off again.


As an aside, did anyone notice that Desert Hare's final change was that she was saving herself for "Mr. Left *and/or* Mr. Right"?

If "*and*", now THAT's one hell of a marriage.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> As an aside, did anyone notice that Desert Hare's final change was that she was saving herself for "Mr. Left *and/or* Mr. Right"?
> 
> If "*and*", now THAT's one hell of a marriage.




I've got no problem with polygamy.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I've got no problem with polygamy.




Would you be ok with more than one wife?


----------



## Aeson

Perhaps a public apology in addition to the private one is in order.Goldmoon,I'm very sorry. I made a horribly insensitive joke at your expense earlier. I’ve beat myself up over it for the last few hours. I can be an insensitive jerk sometime. I put my head up my ass with that one. I don’t expect forgiveness. I expect to be removed from or at least demoted in the AMU. There really is no excuse for my asshattery. I accept anything I get for it. In spite of my occasional insensitivity I do care very much about you. I found it odd a few weeks ago when I noticed how much I did care. Someone I don’t know that well seemed to really have affected me.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Would you be ok with more than one wife?




So long as my husband doesn't demand for me to have relations with her.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> I've got no problem with polygamy.




Dude....  you rock 

However, my only problem with polygamy is that the guy would lose twice as much during the divorce as he normally would.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> So long as my husband doesn't demand for me to have relations with her.




You just made me into a sad panda.


----------



## Desert Hare

Well, I need a movie break. I'm off to make a bagel with cream cheese and lox and to watch Six Days, Seven Nights.

Might be back later. If not, I'll see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lox... gag.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> You just made me into a sad panda.




At least she's willing to share.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> Perhaps a public apology in addition to the private one is in order.Goldmoon,I'm very sorry. I made a horribly insensitive joke at your expense earlier. I’ve beat myself up over it for the last few hours. I can be an insensitive jerk sometime. I put my head up my ass with that one. I don’t expect forgiveness. I expect to be removed from or at least demoted in the AMU. There really is no excuse for my asshattery. I accept anything I get for it. In spite of my occasional insensitivity I do care very much about you. I found it odd a few weeks ago when I noticed how much I did care. Someone I don’t know that well seemed to really have affected me.




there was some formatting here to make it look better. The browser messed it up. I even tried editing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh god....  check out the Rev thread.... things gotten worse


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> So long as my husband doesn't demand for me to have relations with her.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh god....  check out the Rev thread.... things gotten worse




Frag me.

This is too much.  Its like a bad movie...........


----------



## megamania

Appears folks are elsewhere.  Cheer up everyone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Appears folks are elsewhere.  Cheer up everyone.




I was posting on my MM pbp and begining to type up the first of the two final semi final matches for the Ultimate Death MAtch.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> Appears folks are elsewhere.  Cheer up everyone.





I am quite happy, thx!


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I am quite happy, thx!




AWESOME!!!!!


1 down several more to go.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I was posting on my MM pbp and begining to type up the first of the two final semi final matches for the Ultimate Death MAtch.




heh..... I'm susposed to be working on my Story Hour - Siberys Seven.   As always however- I find myself here....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> 
> 1 down several more to go.





no job+ lots of EN world =   That's math i can get behind!


----------



## megamania

Green Lantern certainly has been busy in the comics lately.   7, soon to be eight colored rings of power.  Seems an overkill in some ways.



I wish books didn't start at 3.99 each.  I would still be buying them.   Still get Wizard magazine to keep up on them.  Then I buy Trade Paperbacks from Amazon as I can.

Just got Secret Invasion.  Wish John Byrne drew it but I doubt he and Bendis would have worked well together.

Also got the X-men latest crossover book.  Haven't read more than a few pages.  Gambit back with the Marauders?!?  Cyclops....a complete jerk?!?  Emma Frost not flashing everyone?!?

Books have changed some.


----------



## megamania

Sleep time.


Later folks.


----------



## Desert Hare

This Friday sucks.



Relique du Madde said:


> Oh god....  check out the Rev thread.... things gotten worse



Oh god, that's terrible. Truly he deserves better. I've been getting to know Rev through his older posts as I've been reading the older hives. 

*whimpers*


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Green Lantern certainly has been busy in the comics lately.   7, soon to be eight colored rings of power.  Seems an overkill in some ways.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish books didn't start at 3.99 each.  I would still be buying them.   Still get Wizard magazine to keep up on them.  Then I buy Trade Paperbacks from Amazon as I can.
> 
> Just got Secret Invasion.  Wish John Byrne drew it but I doubt he and Bendis would have worked well together.
> 
> Also got the X-men latest crossover book.  Haven't read more than a few pages.  Gambit back with the Marauders?!?  Cyclops....a complete jerk?!?  Emma Frost not flashing everyone?!?
> 
> Books have changed some.




You see why he rejoined the Mauraders at the end of Messiah CompleX, but thankfully, it didn't lasted past Blinded By the Light and Messiah CompleX.

To be honest, You could and should skip several books that follow Messiah CompleX.  Young X-Men isn't worth it.. Hell the series ends next month and New Mutants (Part II) is about to start (Majik finally returned!!).  X-Force has been good, same with X-Men:Legacy (except those issues where Emma appeared in).  Uncanny is starting to pick up a little (several of the books that followed MX were not worth reading).   

Trust me, Cyclops and Emma both need killing especially since Cyclops is a acting like a mini Magnito megalomaniac type and Emma ... well.... lets just say once you read Secret Invasion: Dark Reign, you too will want to see a bullet go through her skull.  

Of course, I'm not mentioning all the issues Cyclops and Emma appeared in bed together after Messiah CompleX just to remind the readers that they are F'ing each other now how Emma became such a cling little... *mumbles* that just has to be in almost every scene Cyclops is in.


----------



## Blackrat

*Pats the bunny on the head.*
There there little friend.


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Pats the bunny on the head.*
> There there little friend.




*snuggles up to the rat*

Will you be my friend? *sniff*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

i actually really liked young x-men, i'm sad it didn't catch on. Ink is VERY cool.

Based on the preview stuff i've seen i'll probably pass on the new old new mutants. Just doesn't look very interesting. Although i am happy about Magick, she's a cool character.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> This Friday sucks.
> 
> 
> Oh god, that's terrible. Truly he deserves better. I've been getting to know Rev through his older posts as I've been reading the older hives.
> 
> *whimpers*




It'll be alright..  Just remember, that even in the worst case scenerio, we got to remember that Rev believes is the akastic field/records and that no matter what, he will never truly be lost.  He will continue to exist, in some form or state beyond that of mortal flesh.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> This Friday sucks.
> 
> 
> Oh god, that's terrible. Truly he deserves better. I've been getting to know Rev through his older posts as I've been reading the older hives.
> 
> *whimpers*



 I'm hoping for the best. He was always near the top of my list of people here I wanted to meet.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> It'll be alright..  Just remember, that even in the worst case scenerio, we got to remember that Rev believes is the akashic field/records <snip>




He does? 

I thought he'd be more of a believer in heaven/hell considering some of the things I've read.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> i actually really liked young x-men, i'm sad it didn't catch on. Ink is VERY cool.
> 
> Based on the preview stuff i've seen i'll probably pass on the new old new mutants. Just doesn't look very interesting. Although i am happy about Magick, she's a cool character.




For me the problem with Young X-Men was that it didn't get good until after wolfcub died. and the first arch ended.   Out of the new characters in that group I actually found that I liked Greymaulkin the most.  Cipher.. or what ever that chick's name was annoying (not because the entire retcon she was apart of, but because she was a "I can do everything X,Y, and Z could due but better" type of characters.


----------



## Blackrat

Desert Hare said:


> *snuggles up to the rat*
> 
> Will you be my friend? *sniff*




*Nibbles on Bunny's ear*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Relique du Madde said:


> For me the problem with Young X-Men was that it didn't get good until after wolfcub died. and the first arch ended.   Out of the new characters in that group I actually found that I liked Greymaulkin the most.  Cipher.. or what ever that chick's name was annoying (not because the entire retcon she was apart of, but because she was a "I can do everything X,Y, and Z could due but better" type of characters.




Cipher's personnality doesn't do her any favors either. 

I like Greymaulkin a lot as well, and i've liked Santo/Rockslide sence the old new new mutants (which became the new new x-men, which became the young x-men which is going away to make room for the new old new mutants. ).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> He does?
> 
> I thought he'd be more of a believer in heaven/hell considering some of the things I've read.




Believing in the akastic records does not mean you can't believe in heaven and hell.  The akastic records/field is basically a metaphorical/metaphysical/spiritual storehouse for all information in the universe.   In essence one can say it's all the combined knowledge that a "supreme all knowing omnipresent" being would have constant access to.

But yeah, I'm convinced Rev believes in it because of how be brings it up everyonce in a while (since one of the classes he has in the Tale is based on that concept).


----------



## Desert Hare

Blackrat said:


> *Nibbles on Bunny's ear*



Aww. 

You do love me.



Relique du Madde said:


> Believing in the akastic records does not mean you can't believe in heaven and hell.  The akastic records/field is basically a metaphorical/metaphysical/spiritual storehouse for all information in the universe.   In essence one can say it's all the combined knowledge that a "supreme all knowing omnipresent" being would have constant access to.



Interesting. I hadn't thought about it like that.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

i offically lost my mind! It's the only explanation why i'm sifting through old hivemind threads with a gleeful sence of nastailsia.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> i offically lost my mind! It's the only explanation why i'm sifting through old hivemind threads with a gleeful sence of nastailsia.




Maybe you are trying to figure out which which Hive post was Crothian's 1000th, 2000th, 5000th, 10000th, and  20000th post .


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe you are trying to figure out which which Hive post was Crothian's 1000th, 2000th, 5000th, 10000th, and  20000th post .




That would be exceedingly difficult since he also posts outside of the hive.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe you are trying to figure out which which Hive post was Crothian's 1000th, 2000th, 5000th, 10000th, and  20000th post .




Actually i'm hoping to stumble on the conversation that had to do with Corpulatant Steven Seagal. Heh, that cracks me up to this day, i wish i had the pic to repost.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Desert Hare said:


> That would be exceedingly difficult since he also posts outside of the hive.




you also have to factor in that at one point they purged all the old hive threads and most of us lost about a thousand posts each on our counts.


----------



## Blackrat

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Actually i'm hoping to stumble on the conversation that had to do with Corpulatant Steven Seagal. Heh, that cracks me up to this day, i wish i had the pic to repost.




http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...d-academy-envelope-please-10.html#post1337449


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Blackrat said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...d-academy-envelope-please-10.html#post1337449





i found that referance on google, now it's really bugging me that i can't find the original stuff with the picture.


----------



## Blackrat

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> i found that referance on google, now it's really bugging me that i can't find the original stuff with the picture.




Could have been in a Hive that was victim to the Great Hive Purge...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Blackrat said:


> Could have been in a Hive that was victim to the Great Hive Purge...




it probably was...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

i did find this.  







There's something inherantly funny about Mark's head in a jar.


----------



## Aeson

They had an even lower post limit back in the day?


----------



## Ginnel

Now I'm not a man prone to physical disputes, I'm the sensitive type, not much into sports, hardly ever aggressive but...

Rawwwr!!

Arm wrestling champion!!

Well not exactly but at the pub last night I beat a girl pretty straight forwardly (it seemed like it would have been more of a match)
Then the big guy (well not that big he had a couple of inches in height and probably a few stone on me as well) was brought forward in our group
It was one of the hardest arm wrestles of my life, the other being my twin brother a year or so back 
But "fighting" in front of your woman is a great motivation, so i closed my eyes and put mind over matter Booyah!

[Hacksaw Jim Duggan]stomps around the room[/Hacksaw Jim Duggan]


----------



## Ginnel

My thoughts are still with Rev as well


----------



## Blackrat

TVTropes.org is an evil, evil site. It just ate 2 hours of my time without me even realising it


----------



## Goldmoon

*Puff of purple smoke*

I am the Amazon that hives in the night!
I am Goldmoon Duck!




Phaezen said:


> Fortunately for you a shotgun to the head is rumored to work. Also they don't know how to drive minivans... *ducks and runs*




*Throws her water bottle at Phaezen*



The_Warlock said:


> No worries. I check before I shoot.  Because I understand: "Friendly Fire, isn't."




Fact. My squad has experienced friendly fire twice. Thankfully, no one was hit either time.



The_Warlock said:


> Darn, Cream of Desert Hare sounds ... excellent.




Giggity!



Desert Hare said:


> I'm saving myself for Mr. Right.




Good luck. I never found him. Maybe I'll have more luck with Mrs Right.



Relique du Madde said:


> So what is your plans for surviving a zombie apocalypse?




Wave and if it doesnt wave back or say hello, it gets one in the head.



Relique du Madde said:


> Trust no one.




Words to live by.



Relique du Madde said:


> I pride myself on making women smile....




I've heard that line before.....



Aeson said:


> I have a headache also. I think it's from not enough sleep combined with my cold.




Awww, I'm sick again too.



Aeson said:


> Would you be ok with more than one wife?




Giggity?



Aeson said:


> Perhaps a public apology in addition to the private one is in order.Goldmoon,I'm very sorry. I made a horribly insensitive joke at your expense earlier. I’ve beat myself up over it for the last few hours. I can be an insensitive jerk sometime. I put my head up my ass with that one. I don’t expect forgiveness. I expect to be removed from or at least demoted in the AMU. There really is no excuse for my asshattery. I accept anything I get for it. In spite of my occasional insensitivity I do care very much about you. I found it odd a few weeks ago when I noticed how much I did care. Someone I don’t know that well seemed to really have affected me.




Aeson, no apology is necessary. I took no offence and know you meant no offence. If I were angry with you, I'd let you know.



Desert Hare said:


> So long as my husband doesn't demand for me to have relations with her.




Awwww, no giggity....



Relique du Madde said:


> You just made me into a sad panda.




QFT



megamania said:


> Appears folks are elsewhere. Cheer up everyone.





I'm fairly happy at the moment.


----------



## Ginnel

I'm also happy just having had a glass of white and of rose for lunch at work, to celebrate someones leaving do, poor girl got choked up and cried which is cool cause we all like her and will miss her when she's gone but she's off to bigger and better things joining the police force  

nuff respect for that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> I'm also happy just having had a glass of white and of rose for lunch at work, to celebrate someones leaving do, poor girl got choked up and cried which is cool cause we all like her and will miss her when she's gone but she's off to bigger and better things joining the police force
> 
> nuff respect for that.




Indeed. Police are underpaid and under appreciated. I have the highest respect for someone who does such a hard job and never thinks of themselves.


----------



## Goldmoon

OMG have I mentioned how much I love/hate my boys? One of them was in the chapel and he brought me back a whole bag of New York Cheesecake Hershey's Kisses.... These things are so effing GOOD!!


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> OMG have I mentioned how much I love/hate my boys? One of them was in the chapel and he brought me back a whole bag of New York Cheesecake Hershey's Kisses.... These things are so effing GOOD!!



Umm why would a place of worship have sweets for sale?

Hershey meh 

Peanut butter M&Ms thats where you guys excel, sheer genius in sweet form


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Umm why would a place of worship have sweets for sale?



Maybe they weren't for sale?  Think about it.  Free dispensation of chocolate. . . I can't imagine anything more worthy of worship.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> *Puff of purple smoke*
> 
> I am the Amazon that hives in the night!
> I am Goldmoon Duck!



*looks at the timestamp* . . .  I'm sure it's a lot more impressive where you are, but here you're the Amazon that hives at 6:30 in the morning.

Just sayin'


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Umm why would a place of worship have sweets for sale?
> 
> Hershey meh
> 
> Peanut butter M&Ms thats where you guys excel, sheer genius in sweet form




They werent for sale. The Chapels here collect donations and give them out. OMG I can't stop eating these things. My donkey will be so pissed....


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> *looks at the timestamp* . . . I'm sure it's a lot more impressive where you are, but here you're the Amazon that hives at 6:30 in the morning.
> 
> Just sayin'




Its almost 1800 here. So I'm really the Amazon who hives in the early evening....


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> Umm why would a place of worship have sweets for sale?




Mana from heaven? She IS in a desert.

Though I'd personally ask for Peanut Butter Cups.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My donkey will be so pissed....




No no, you're donkey will be overjoyed.

You will be pissed at your donkey.

Hmm, maybe that's WHY your boys brought those treats - they want more donkey in the desert.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Aeson said:


> They had an even lower post limit back in the day?




Hecks yeah! After they kicked us out of sweet home Meta, we were sent to general discussion and had a 400 post limit. It was new threads like crazy when things were really hopping, thus came the GREAT THREAD PURGE!!!!!


This little bit of hive history brought to you by the letters f, q, the number 3, and me.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Ginnel said:


> My thoughts are still with Rev as well




Me too, i hope he pulls through.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> No no, you're donkey will be overjoyed.
> 
> You will be pissed at your donkey.
> 
> Hmm, maybe that's WHY your boys brought those treats - they want more donkey in the desert.




Hmmm, I hope not. I'd hate to have to injure one of them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmm, I hope not. I'd hate to have to injure one of them.




In that case, maybe Friendly Fire....is.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> In that case, maybe Friendly Fire....is.




Nothing friendly about a baton to the junk. I don't fight fair.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Nothing friendly about a baton to the junk. I don't fight fair.




I knew I liked you for a reason. heh heh heh


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I knew I liked you for a reason. heh heh heh




Maybe it's because our post counts are almost synchronyzed...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe it's because our post counts are almost synchronyzed...




If they do sync, I wonder if some grand conjunction would occur?

Are you up for a grand conjunction?


----------



## Dog Moon

Awww, who's gonna sync with me?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> If they do sync, I wonder if some grand conjunction would occur?
> 
> Are you up for a grand conjunction?




I'm always up for a grand conjunction.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Awww, who's gonna sync with me?




Well, if you don't post too much, I will, soon enough...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Indeed. Police are underpaid and under appreciated. I have the highest respect for someone who does such a hard job and never thinks of themselves.




I'd post a video of this one washington policeman giving a teenaged girl a beat down (for "kicking" her flip flops at him).... but...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Nothing friendly about a baton to the junk. I don't fight fair.




Evil.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> Awww, who's gonna sync with me?




I'm too far away, sorry...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Fact. My squad has experienced friendly fire twice. Thankfully, no one was hit either time.



 



Goldmoon said:


> Good luck. I never found him. Maybe I'll have more luck with Mrs Right.



That doesn't mean Mr. Right isn't still out there. Maybe there is a Mr. Right and a Ms. Right for you.



Goldmoon said:


> I've heard that line before.....



 But for some of us it's true.



Goldmoon said:


> Awww, I'm sick again too.



I'm sure there is not much worse than being sick out there.



Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, no apology is necessary. I took no offence and know you meant no offence. If I were angry with you, I'd let you know.



 I'm sure you would but I still wanted to head it off before the wrath of fury is rained down upon me. 



Goldmoon said:


> I'm fairly happy at the moment.



Huzzah


Ginnel said:


> I'm also happy just having had a glass of white and of rose for lunch at work, to celebrate someones leaving do, poor girl got choked up and cried which is cool cause we all like her and will miss her when she's gone but she's off to bigger and better things joining the police force
> 
> nuff respect for that.






Goldmoon said:


> Indeed. Police are underpaid and under appreciated. I have the highest respect for someone who does such a hard job and never thinks of themselves.



Don't forget the military. they're in the same boat.


Goldmoon said:


> OMG have I mentioned how much I love/hate my boys? One of them was in the chapel and he brought me back a whole bag of New York Cheesecake Hershey's Kisses.... These things are so effing GOOD!!



I've never heard of those.


hafrogman said:


> Maybe they weren't for sale?  Think about it.  Free dispensation of chocolate. . . I can't imagine anything more worthy of worship.



It's an evil plot that we must get to the bottom of.


Goldmoon said:


> They werent for sale. The Chapels here collect donations and give them out. OMG I can't stop eating these things. My donkey will be so pissed....



You'll run it off in time.


Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Hecks yeah! After they kicked us out of sweet home Meta, we were sent to general discussion and had a 400 post limit. It was new threads like crazy when things were really hopping, thus came the GREAT THREAD PURGE!!!!!
> 
> 
> This little bit of hive history brought to you by the letters f, q, the number 3, and me.



Times were so barbaric back then.



The_Warlock said:


> If they do sync, I wonder if some grand conjunction would occur?
> 
> Are you up for a grand conjunction?






Goldmoon said:


> I'm always up for a grand conjunction.



I came in at the wrong time.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm always up for a grand conjunction.




Booyah!

(Examines orrery to determine possible alignment issues)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I came in at the wrong time.




If you are lucky, it'll be a syzygy!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Awww, who's gonna sync with me?



Post more and we'll see what happens.


Relique du Madde said:


> I'd post a video of this one washington policeman giving a teenaged girl a beat down (for "kicking" her flip flops at him).... but...



that is one horrible man that should not be called a police officer. Not all are like him. I've met some good one and some not so good ones. Just like any job. I still try to show them respect until they give me a reason not to.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> If you are lucky, it'll be a three way!


----------



## Desert Hare

Hi hive. Whats new in here?


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Evil.




Count on it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Count on it.




My mother always said, "Don't get mad, Get Even."


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> Hi hive. Whats new in here?




Orbital mechanics.


----------



## Aeson

Could this be the best Star Trek ever?

Full Star Trek trailer is now live; watch it here | SCI FI Wire


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Aeson said:


> Could this be the best Star Trek ever?
> 
> Full Star Trek trailer is now live; watch it here | SCI FI Wire




Based on that trailer i'd say it's possible. After watching that i'm itching to see this.


----------



## Aeson

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Based on that trailer i'd say it's possible. After watching that i'm itching to see this.



It got my blood pumping. The best trailer they've had for it yet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> The best trailer they've had for it yet.




It has potential.

I'll see it on the big screen.


----------



## Desert Hare

The_Warlock said:


> Orbital mechanics.




*looks down on Earth through the space stations window*

It looks like a blueberry!


----------



## The_Warlock

Desert Hare said:


> *looks down on Earth through the space stations window*
> 
> It looks like a blueberry!




Needs more cream and sugar.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> It has potential.
> 
> I'll see it on the big screen.



The trailer, movie or both? I want to see both on the big screen. Looks like I might be going to the movies this weekend.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Booyah!
> 
> (Examines orrery to determine possible alignment issues)




I'd have to say I was Lawful Neutral.



Desert Hare said:


> Hi hive. Whats new in here?




Not a lot. Want a cheesecake Hershey's Kiss?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> The trailer, movie or both? I want to see both on the big screen. Looks like I might be going to the movies this weekend.




The movie.

But since I'm seeing Watchmen tomorrow, maybe I'll see the trailer as well.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'd have to say I was Lawful Neutral.




I'm just Neutral with lots of tendencies.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> My mother always said, "Don't get mad, Get Even."




My squadleader says that too...


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> The movie.
> 
> But since I'm seeing Watchmen tomorrow, maybe I'll see the trailer as well.



Since I'm awake so frakking early I could go see it today. I still want to get some sleep before work though. I'll probably wait until Sunday.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> My squadleader says that too...



Your squad leader is Warlock's mother?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> My squadleader says that too...




Thankfully, I have it on good authority that your squadleader is not my mother.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Thankfully, I have it on good authority that your squadleader is not my mother.




Thats good since I'm the only female on the Squad.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Thats good since I'm the only female on the Squad.




Namely, the good authority in question.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Your squad leader is Warlock's mother?




Um, not unless Warlock's mother is a 6'1" black man.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Um, not unless Warlock's mother is a 6'1" black man.




Not the last time I checked.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Not the last time I checked.




And how long has it been since you've checked?  Sometimes people CAN surprise you.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Not the last time I checked.



And when was that?  These things have a way of sneaking up on you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hah!  Beat Hafrogman to the punch!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> And when was that?  These things have a way of sneaking up on you.




Luckily, my mother isn't very stealthy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> I'd have to say I was Lawful Neutral.




I'm betting many here was hoping it would be bi-giggity...


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm betting many here was hoping it would be bi-giggity...




Gigilicious?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Hah!  Beat Hafrogman to the punch!



So you did.  By less than a minute.

I was robbed.


----------



## Desert Hare

@ Hafrogman: I now have MS Excel installed on my PC.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Gigilicious?



It wasn't long ago we had plenty of Gigilicious women. Where'd they all go?

In my mind Goldmoon, Slider Wade, Demongirl, Kill Zone and Deepest Bluest Evil are off somewhere having some Gigilicious fun and only Goldmoon seems to be coming up for air.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> So you did.  By less than a minute.
> 
> I was robbed.




And yet I replied to the post that made for the better response. 

Hafrog for the win!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well Slider wade was ghost writing... so I assume she is still ghostwriting.  Duskblade is with Bruce Wayne,  Demongirl I thinmk is in school (or currently on spring break, hopefully not in Mexico, or Cartel Drug Warland, as it is now known, Not sure where Deepest Bluest Evil is..  Then again isn't she from Maine? ( So she could have froze over. )


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Well Slider wade was ghost writing... so I assume she is still ghostwriting.  Duskblade is with Bruce Wayne,  Demongirl I thinmk is in school (or currently on spring break, hopefully not in Mexico, or Cartel Drug Warland, as it is now known, Not sure where Deepest Bluest Evil is..  Then again isn't she from Maine? ( So she could have froze over. )



I think the last we heard from Demongirl she and her room mate were making up and making out. Demongirl's not actually that Russian guy with the Viagra?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Love Christine is also headed back to school sometime in the near future, so she might be working extra hard to get $$ for books (assuming she hasn't started yet).


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> @ Hafrogman: I now have MS Excel installed on my PC.



Alright, I'll work on it this weekend.

I started a 4e one for myself, so I know the concept works.  I just need to put it all together.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Alright, I'll work on it this weekend.
> 
> I started a 4e one for myself, so I know the concept works.  I just need to put it all together.




Many thanks. I'll be sending some xp your way as soon as I get it.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> And yet I replied to the post that made for the better response.
> 
> Hafrog for the win!




Awwww.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Many thanks. I'll be sending some xp your way as soon as I get it.



Ah, I see.  Bribery.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Ah, I see.  Bribery.




If you want to call it that.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> If you want to call it that.



Well, we could call it blackmail, but it's such an UGLY word.  

Plus, not at all accurate in this situation, so it'd be sort of silly to call it that.


----------



## Aeson

I have a crazy twitch in one of my eyes. It's driving me nuts. I hope it doesn't affect my drive to work tonight. Of course trying to work with this will be a pain also.


----------



## megamania

Sounds like a stress related twitch.   


'course you have no stress in your life.


----------



## megamania

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


Oingo boingo I feel insano.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

HA HA AHA HA HA HA HA HA HA !!! I'm playing D&D!!!!


----------



## megamania

Lucky bum.


Tommorrow I run a game for my son and his best friend.  Hack n' Slash dungeon crawl in all likelihood.

Just printed out creature stats and pulled figures for creatures and PCS which i need to create for them to chose from.


After that.... watch Carmen Loves Boys and wake up the wife?


----------



## Desert Hare

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> HA HA AHA HA HA HA HA HA HA !!! I'm playing D&D!!!!




I get to play on Sunday!


----------



## megamania

I need some luck.   Can I borrow your foot?


----------



## megamania

How goes it Desert Hare?


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> I need some luck.   Can I borrow your foot?



 Um, I need both of my feet. 



megamania said:


> How goes it Desert Hare?



It's going pretty well. Fast week. Got paid on Wednesday. 

Bought Superman: Red Son. Good read so far.

Accidentally forgot to record Sarah Connor Chronicles earlier so now I'm lamenting not getting my weekly fix.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Desert Hare said:


> I get to play on Sunday!




Me too, my other game will be sunday night.


----------



## megamania

I've been told you can catch TV shows on the netwrk websites assuming your internet can handle it.


----------



## Desert Hare

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Me too, my other game will be sunday night.




Are you also in the midst of creating a new campaign setting? 

My group is discussing starting a second campaign on every other Thursday evening.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> I've been told you can catch TV shows on the netwrk websites assuming your internet can handle it.




Spotty wireless connection. It's no good for that.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare-

noticed you are looking for character sheets.   What I did was create a four page series of papers using Word that breaks everything down in case of multiple classes / templates.

Page 1- general stats, weapons, racial, saves
Page 2- Possessions, Spells and money
Page 3- Skills
Page 4- History, character traits etc.

Sometimes with higher level mages I do five pages with spells as the entire last page and place whatever I want into area reserved for spells normally on page 2.

Crazy, long but keeps bonuses and bstacking of bonuses easier to keep track of and skill totals much easier.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> Spotty wireless connection. It's no good for that.




I'm in the woods on a Modem using 1960's phone lines.  Its spotty just getting here or my homepage some days.


----------



## megamania

quiet here.    Weekends are so quiet here.   Makes me wonder how many Hivers post from work.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Desert Hare-
> 
> noticed you are looking for character sheets.



Appreciate the offer Mega? What I specifically need is PDF Form Fillable Landscpe View sheet.

If what you have can fill my needs then feel free to shoot me an email of what you've got.


----------



## megamania

.....................................?





I know I have my moments but folks don't need to leave just because I'm here.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> quiet here.    Weekends are so quiet here.   Makes me wonder how many Hivers post from work.




My home is where I work. Which is currently in a room in a houseboat that I'm renting.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Desert Hare said:


> Are you also in the midst of creating a new campaign setting?
> 
> My group is discussing starting a second campaign on every other Thursday evening.




Yeah actually i'm fixing to get a 4e game going. I'm not sure if it willl be a full blow campaign or just a bunch of dungeon crawls.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> I know I have my moments but folks don't need to leave just because I'm here.




Do you see me leaving?

No. You see me posting.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> Appreciate the offer Mega? What I specifically need is PDF Form Fillable Landscpe View sheet.
> 
> If what you have can fill my needs then feel free to shoot me an email of what you've got.




oop.  Thought everyone left me for a moment.

Not sure how well it work.   Page one alone has about 30 text boxes squeezed in.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> My home is where I work. Which is currently in a room in a houseboat that I'm renting.




Neat.  I always wanted to live on a house boat.   Kinda cold though for Maine isn't it?


----------



## Desert Hare

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Yeah actually i'm fixing to get a 4e game going. I'm not sure if it willl be a full blow campaign or just a bunch of dungeon crawls.




I'm working on a world thats very similar to Ravenloft, just without the darklords and includes firearms and complete retooled SRD. 

Yeah, it's a lot of frickin' work. Thankfully I've got time to work on it. It'll be another 6 months until I'm able to run it. It'll be my first experience in GMing D&D.


----------



## megamania

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Yeah actually i'm fixing to get a 4e game going. I'm not sure if it willl be a full blow campaign or just a bunch of dungeon crawls.




Without starting an edition war, what are your thoughts about 4e?   I have a gift cert. that I am considering using on a 4e book instead of Dungeon tiles or figures.   I'm kinda a sworn 3.5 Eberron guy.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Desert Hare said:


> I'm working on a world thats very similar to Ravenloft, just without the darklords and includes firearms and complete retooled SRD.
> 
> Yeah, it's a lot of frickin' work. Thankfully I've got time to work on it. It'll be another 6 months until I'm able to run it. It'll be my first experience in GMing D&D.




I have a ton of time, so i may work on a full campaign. If i can drag myself away from wasting time on the net.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Neat.  I always wanted to live on a house boat.



It'd be neater if I were making enough money to own my own house boat.



megamania said:


> Kinda cold though for Maine isn't it?



Very. Thankfully the fireplace is roaring and I have a laptop to be able to enjoy it.


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Many thanks. I'll be sending some xp your way as soon as I get it.



Hmm.  Well it looks like you changed what you want while I was away.

I was just going to use the WotC sheet, which is portrait.  If you find a landscape sheet, I can make it excel fillable for you, but I don't have one to work from.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

I much prefur landscape sheets. It takes up less space on the table.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Without starting an edition war, what are your thoughts about 4e?   I have a gift cert. that I am considering using on a 4e book instead of Dungeon tiles or figures.   I'm kinda a sworn 3.5 Eberron guy.




Save your money for 3.5 Mega. Buy the Collected BOXM at Paizo. You'll be thankful you did.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> Yeah, it's a lot of frickin' work. Thankfully I've got time to work on it. It'll be another 6 months until I'm able to run it. It'll be my first experience in GMing D&D.




I have done two quasi- homebrew world (s).

Strikeforce: Morituri which was a Storyhour that asked "What would happen if Crisis of infinite earths happened in the DnD fantasy world".   It combined DnD, Superheroes, superspys and an end of the multiverse feel to it with 18+ level charcaters.   I had a blast doing it, especially with my 2000 AD superspy mixed in with magic using fantasy world.   The elven clerics freaked when watching him perform CPR on an electricuted PC.  "Your gods are strange and use stranger magic but it works"


and Dragon Hoard which was X-Crawl on a much bigger planar scale.   Used it first in Strikeforce then tried a PbP with it but half of the players got caught up in summer stuff.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> Hmm.  Well it looks like you changed what you want while I was away.




Actually, I never changed my mind. It's what I was after the whole time. I was typing one thing while meaning to type the other. 

Sorry.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Without starting an edition war, what are your thoughts about 4e?   I have a gift cert. that I am considering using on a 4e book instead of Dungeon tiles or figures.   I'm kinda a sworn 3.5 Eberron guy.



Well, it wasn't a question for me, but I figure I'll share with you my view anyways.  

When I first got my hands on the 4e books and started looking through them, I was very disappointed.  There's a lot of stuff that seems hardwired in that I don't like.  A lot of ideas that seem very simple that just don't work.

When I looked a little closer, I started finding stuff that worked in 4e that never would have worked in 3e.  Interesting character concepts and builds that are now viable.  This was enough to get me to start playing it, and enjoying it.

However, I still have all my 3.5 books.  I think that 3.5 is a good game, and I think that 4e is a good game, but 4e is not a replacement for 3.5, nor vice versa.  In a perfect world, you'd have both.  But I wouldn't recommend trying to replace 3.5 with 4e, and you seem to have a lot more invested in 3.5 than I ever did.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

megamania said:


> I have done two quasi- homebrew world (s).
> 
> Strikeforce: Morituri which was a Storyhour that asked "What would happen if Crisis of infinite earths happened in the DnD fantasy world".   It combined DnD, Superheroes, superspys and an end of the multiverse feel to it with 18+ level charcaters.   I had a blast doing it, especially with my 2000 AD superspy mixed in with magic using fantasy world.   The elven clerics freaked when watching him perform CPR on an electricuted PC.  "Your gods are strange and use stranger magic but it works"
> 
> 
> and Dragon Hoard which was X-Crawl on a much bigger planar scale.   Used it first in Strikeforce then tried a PbP with it but half of the players got caught up in summer stuff.





Sounds fun!


----------



## hafrogman

Desert Hare said:


> Actually, I never changed my mind. It's what I was after the whole time. I was typing one thing while meaning to type the other.
> 
> Sorry.



Well, as I said: If you find a form you like, I'll fill it for you, but I wouldn't know where to begin with finding one.  From my red box on, I've used the forms that showed up in the Player's Handbooks.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> Save your money for 3.5 Mega. Buy the Collected BOXM at Paizo. You'll be thankful you did.




Not much for 3.5 left for me to buy that I want.   I have 95% of WoTC, 75% of White Wolf / Necro and various other books.

I was getting figures but with no active group at this point it seems redundant to do.

Lots of ideas but no time or group.  Kinda sucks.   I really want to do another Darksun campaign but I can't even get into my "Under a Darksun" Storyhour.  It kinda fizzled once Bodach was completed.


----------



## Desert Hare

hafrogman said:


> However, I still have all my 3.5 books.  I think that 3.5 is a good game, and I think that 4e is a good game, but 4e is not a replacement for 3.5, nor vice versa.  In a perfect world, you'd have both.  But I wouldn't recommend trying to replace 3.5 with 4e, and you seem to have a lot more invested in 3.5 than I ever did.




Me too. Close to $3000.

Also bought the dowloadable version of D20SRD.ORG earlier today. That's another $10.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare-

You once asked about my storyhours. This is how they originated-


Based on DM vs Players  
Creation Schema (guys ages 25-35)  Eberron, Find the six pieces of the Creation Schema.  Many people want the pieces.  But what does the completed thing do?
Khyber Crawler (Me vs my kids)  Eberron, they are to protect adventurers as they use the Khyber Crawler to travel underground from cavern to cavern.

"Me, Myself and I"
Based on my Ideas with rolled up characters with set personalities that I "play" out

Under a Darksun  Darksun, someone is destinied to defeat a Dragonking but is he good or bad and will his actions be just or begin a new war?

Strikeforce: Morituri   already mentioned

Siberys Seven  Eberron   7 "heroes" all with very different secrets and agendas get caught up in a war that will forever change Eberron.  A paladin made of positive energy, a 1/2 vampire, a mage that has visions of death & destruction, a barbarian seeking clues to the rersurrection of Orcus, a cleric living in the shadow of her grandfather whom is/was richest man on Eberron, Vander uptight warrior with a secret and Incarnum a warforge with no idea of what he is or why.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> Me too. Close to $3000.
> 
> Also bought the dowloadable version of D20SRD.ORG earlier today. That's another $10.




I'm not far from that in books alone.  DDM is over that and metal figures if you include 40K is over that.


I used to think my Comics were expensive....


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Desert Hare-
> 
> You once asked about my storyhours. This is how they originated-
> 
> <snip>




Very interesting and very cool.

But I was more curious to know if these were based on games played or complete works of fiction. Either way they're some fun reads.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> I'm not far from that in books alone.  DDM is over that and metal figures if you include 40K is over that.
> 
> 
> I used to think my Comics were expensive....




I don't buy any minis. I'm the groups book buyer. My GM (known as Superfreak here) is a Core Rules and minis kind of person, but will allow supplemental material after purviweing it.

He's got multiple copies of all the 3E minis produced. All neatly organized too; which comes in handy at the game table.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Well, as I said: If you find a form you like, I'll fill it for you, but I wouldn't know where to begin with finding one.  From my red box on, I've used the forms that showed up in the Player's Handbooks.




That was me except for 3/3.5

Some bonuses stack and some don't.   I needed a way to list those so that I could figure it out easier.

Skill point system forced me into creating a full page sheet dedicated to class and bonuses with totals.   Overwhelming to look at but easy once you become used to it.

I found it helped most when creating PC/NPCs over 18th level.


I never could have done Face of the False Moon with out the sheet.  If you wonder who / what he is check out S7 Glossary thread.  well over 20+ CR mega villian.


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> Very interesting and very cool.
> 
> But I was more curious to know if these were based on games played or complete works of fiction. Either way they're some fun reads.




You may be the first person I was aware of that has read my Storyhours.  Before I worked two full time jobs I did some really good writing (Under a Darksun Part I) and even part-time with my full time I did some fun stuff (Strikeforce) but now that I am working 72+ hours a week I have a hard time doing much with them.


Gonna put you on the spot-   Which was your favorite and why?


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> I don't buy any minis. I'm the groups book buyer. My GM (known as Superfreak here) is a Core Rules and minis kind of person, but will allow supplemental material after purviweing it.
> 
> He's got multiple copies of all the 3E minis produced. All neatly organized too; which comes in handy at the game table.




I have my DDM figures in 40+ 3-drawer plastic cabinents I bought at Wal-mart.  They labeled Aberrations I-III, Aspects, Class: Mage/cleric, Dragons I-V and so on.

Many of my metal figures are in the old grey Chessex plastic boxes that hold 40-80 figures each.   Others are in fishing tackle boxes or other containers.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Gonna put you on the spot-   Which was your favorite and why?




 Hmm...give me some time to think about that. I can't really say right now as I pretty much either like the whole story or don't like it.

Yeah, I'm a picky reader. If one part seems to be less quality then the rest, then I pretty much put the book down until I can think about why the story is that way and then move on or stop reading it altogether. So give me a couple of days to think about which part I iled the most (if any). 

I'm not trying to dodge your question, its just the way I am. I am serious when I say that your stories are enjoyable.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Skill point system forced me into creating a full page sheet dedicated to class and bonuses with totals.   Overwhelming to look at but easy once you become used to it.




I'm currently working on a .txt Character sheet and its already 6 pages long. 

And it keeps getting longer. 

Here's the skills page:


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> I'm currently working on a .txt Character sheet and its already 6 pages long.
> 
> And it keeps getting longer.
> 
> Here's the skills page:




Wish my word w/text boxes copied better than it does.....

I have in columns-

Skill
Total Modifier
Class rank #1, #2, and #3
Ability Modifier and the bonus/penality you get from it
Armor check penality
Skill to skill synergies
General: Feats, Racial or Magic Items


so.... if it fits-




INCARNUM
Survival  +6/+8  Class One +5 Class 2-4 +0 WIS +1 -0 Know Nature+0 +2 vs Humans


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Wish my word w/text boxes copied better than it does.....
> 
> I have in columns-
> 
> <snip>



That's an interesting roundabout way of way to do it.


----------



## Desert Hare

*reviews Megamanias' hive membership file*

*stamps RE-APPROVED on the file folder*


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have bad news for everyone.  


I'm leaving the HIVE.......... to use the bathroom since someone clogged up the HIVE's bathroom.   I'll be back in a few... minutes if not hours.


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> I have bad news for everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm leaving the HIVE.......... to use the bathroom since someone clogged up the HIVE's bathroom.   I'll be back in a few... minutes if not hours.




 ick.


----------



## megamania

I tried scanning a skill page..... here goes nothing


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> ick.




I know.  You think someone would have had ENworld's staff come by and fix it... but Noooo.... they let it sit and fester all day long.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> I tried scanning a skill page..... here goes nothing




Um, its upside down.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I have bad news for everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm leaving the HIVE.......... to use the bathroom since someone clogged up the HIVE's bathroom.   I'll be back in a few... minutes if not hours.




I'll be needing a break myself soon.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I know.  You think someone would have had ENworld's staff come by and fix it... but Noooo.... they let it sit and fester all day long.




It's all of that food presented here......


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> I know.  You think someone would have had ENworld's staff come by and fix it... but Noooo.... they let it sit and fester all day long.




Thanks a lot. Now my minds eye needs to be bleached.

*goes to bleach her mind's eye*

*Screaming heard from afar*

OH GOOD GOD IT STINGS!


----------



## megamania

Desert Hare said:


> Um, its upside down.




sorry.  It took all of that time just for it to load.  I was about to "x" it out when it went.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> I'll be needing a break myself soon.




I've been up since 1:50 pm. Probably won't be hitting the sack til 6-8 am. However, I will be leaving the hive in 2-4 hours.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> It's all of that food presented here......




HEY!! Just because I ate all that food doesn'nt mean that I'm the one at fault for clogging the toilet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Desert Hare said:


> Thanks a lot. Now my minds eye needs to be bleached.
> 
> *goes to bleach her mind's eye*
> 
> *Screaming heard from afar*
> 
> OH GOOD GOD IT STINGS!




Flush it out flush it out!


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> Flush it out flush it out!




Its been flushed.


----------



## megamania

wow.... EN World seemed to shut down for me there.   Checked my speed.... a whole 21.4   wheeeeee......... look ma- a turtle is passing us!


must get faster service.....


----------



## megamania

welp.... between the slowing of my internet and the need for a rest room break I will say "good night".   Sorry I have been a royal pill lately, should ask the doc about medicine again but I can't afford to see him much less buy more medicine.   sigh.

Later.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> wheeeeee......... look ma- a turtle is passing us!




Oh god, that's effed up.  

Totally sigged.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> *reviews Megamanias' hive membership file*
> 
> *stamps RE-APPROVED on the file folder*




You have to be here awhile to make that call.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> I've been up since 1:50 pm. Probably won't be hitting the sack til 6-8 am. However, I will be leaving the hive in 2-4 hours.




Where you off to?


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Where you off to?




Well in 4 hours I'll be tired enough to todlle off to sleep. 

If I go before that, it'll be to watch an episode of I-Man and/or a movie.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You have to be here awhile to make that call.




Oh. I thought it had more to do with post rate/count than seniority.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Oh. I thought it had more to do with post rate/count than seniority.




Actually I'm just giving you a hard time. We don't have memberships like that There is nothing to review because Mega was never revoked and we don't have seniority. We do have people that have been around for years so some times a little upstart n00b might get some comeupins.
 It's all in good fun, bunny.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> Actually I'm just giving you a hard time.
> 
> It's all in good fun, bunny.



Thanks for ribbing me. I needed that. 

If I had xp left to give for the day, I'd give you some. You'll have to wait for the server clock to refresh my allotment.


----------



## Desert Hare

Hey Mr. Madde, where'd you go?


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Thanks for ribbing me. I needed that.
> 
> If I had xp left to give for the day, I'd give you some. You'll have to wait for the server clock to refresh my allotment.



Thanks? You're welcome. 

You give out that much today?

Hey, I only pick on the ones I really like.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> You give out that much today?



It's part of my new resolution; to give away all the xp I'm allowed to.



Aeson said:


> Hey, I only pick on the ones I really like.



Awww.  Well I'm glad to know that you like me.

*gives Aeson a kiss on the cheek*


----------



## Desert Hare

A slice of Kate for Goldmoon


----------



## Desert Hare

Well, I'm outta here for tonight.

G'nite hive!


----------



## Aeson

That's Kate Hudson not Kate Winslet.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> It's part of my new resolution; to give away all the xp I'm allowed to.
> 
> 
> Awww.  Well I'm glad to know that you like me.
> 
> *gives Aeson a kiss on the cheek*



 You might make Goldmoon jealous. Keep it up.lol


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Watchmen = teh dorkgasm

that is all


----------



## Relique du Madde

Want a good laugh?  If you have the ability to watch videos on the web (sorry Goldmoon) go over to Marvel.com and look for the video of the 1970s Japanese Spiderman TVshow.. 

The show litterally what you would get if Spiderman Speed Racer and the Power Rangers and an orgy which resulted in a bastard child.


----------



## Aeson

It's Japan. Of course there will be giant Mechs.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> quiet here. Weekends are so quiet here. Makes me wonder how many Hivers post from work.



I post from work, and home and wherever I have access, but I have 8 hours a day access kind of at work so its mostly from there.

Enworld destroyed my work ethic totally for a bit when I first joined, I've gotten better now.

Also the trek trailer


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I post from work, and home and wherever I have access, but I have 8 hours a day access kind of at work so its mostly from there.
> 
> Enworld destroyed my work ethic totally for a bit when I first joined, I've gotten better now.
> 
> Also the trek trailer



I post at work when I can even if I shouldn't. I've missed a few things at work because of posting here.

Uhurha never looked hotter, no?


----------



## Ginnel

She is fairly attractive, going now to get ready for lunch out and then Watchmen


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> Watchmen = teh dorkgasm
> 
> that is all




Hope to see it in two weekends from now.  I had to arrange time off from work to go.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> She is fairly attractive, going now to get ready for lunch out and then Watchmen




Can I jion?  oh wait-   I have the kids and I'm located on the wrong side of the ocean.  buggers


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Thanks? You're welcome.
> 
> You give out that much today?
> 
> Hey, I only pick on the ones I really like.




like you yes....but not like that......


----------



## megamania

5 1/2 hours and still no new replies......   must be enjoying the warmer weather, watching Watchmen, playing games or doing the family thing.


Tim's friend is over.  We were susposed to play DnD today.  He saw my Siberys Seven layout (16x4 dungeon tiles complete with huge water falls and attacking army) and decided it was time to play outside.

Comon, just because there is a dragon within the group!


oh well, they will be back and I will be here.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> 5 1/2 hours and still no new replies......   must be enjoying the warmer weather, watching Watchmen, playing games or doing the family thing.



Warm weather, sure.  I'm not out in it, though.
No watchman.
I was playing a game, until . . .
my parents called.

So three out of four.  Pretty good call, Mega.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> Warm weather, sure.




I have my own ways of keeping warm. 

Yes, it's a little nipp(l)y here.  No, I'm not going to disclose where here is. A little anonymity is a good thing.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> I think the last we heard from Demongirl she and her room mate were making up and making out.



I needed a breather. Also I have a career as the concierge for the local Hyatt Regency. No school.



Aeson said:


> Demongirl's not actually that Russian guy with the Viagra?



No I'm not a guy, nor do I have any guy parts.


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> That's Kate Hudson not Kate Winslet.




Oops.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> I have my own ways of keeping warm.


----------



## Demongirl

Desert Hare said:


>




It's called sex.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> It's called sex.




Oh.

Well, I'm saving myself for Mr. Left and/or Mr. Right.


----------



## Demongirl

Desert Hare said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well, I'm saving myself for Mr. Left and/or Mr. Right.




and/or?


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> and/or?




Yup. I've got no problem with polygamy.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> I needed a breather. Also I have a career as the concierge for the local Hyatt Regency. No school.
> 
> 
> No I'm not a guy, nor do I have any guy parts.



We can never be sure these days.


Desert Hare said:


> Oops.



that's ok.


Demongirl said:


> and/or?



The conversion is almost complete. In time she will become more giggity than you can ever imagine.


----------



## Demongirl

Desert Hare said:


> Yup. I've got no problem with polygamy.




I think I love you.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Yup. I've got no problem with polygamy.



Thus the running around kissing all the boys.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> I think I love you.



Yeah, you and the rest of the hive. Get in the back of the line. Unfortunately for you, I'm not interested in having relations with women.



Aeson said:


> Thus the running around kissing all the boys.



Well, I can't help it. Mother taught me to be a nice girl.


----------



## Demongirl

Desert Hare said:


> Yeah, you and the rest of the hive. Get in the back of the line. Unfortunately for you, I'm not interested in having relations with women.



Oh sure. Go ahead and break my heart why don't you? 



Desert Hare said:


> Well, I can't help it. Mother taught me to be a nice girl.



Mother taught me to be naughty. 

At least she did when I walked in or her with a strap on and the neighbor's wife. No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Yeah, you and the rest of the hive. Get in the back of the line. Unfortunately for you, I'm not interested in having relations with women.



You didn't have to be rude about it. Give a Demongirl a chance to catch up.



Desert Hare said:


> Well, I can't help it. Mother taught me to be a naughty girl.



fifMe


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Oh sure. Go ahead and break my heart why don't you?
> 
> 
> Mother taught me to be naughty.
> 
> At least she did when I walked in or her with a strap on and the neighbor's wife. No, I'm not kidding.



I think I love you.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> Oh sure. Go ahead and break my heart why don't you?



Sorry. I respect your decision to be who you want to be and I ask that you respect mine in turn. 



Demongirl said:


> Mother taught me to be naughty.
> 
> At least she did when I walked in or her with a strap on and the neighbor's wife. No, I'm not kidding.




Sheesh. Must've been a harrowing experience.


----------



## Aeson

Ladies, no fighting or at least wait until everyone is here to watch.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> I think I love you.



Yeah, yeah. 

*kisses Aeson*



Desert Hare said:


> Sorry. I respect your decision to be who you want to be and I ask that you respect mine in turn.



Sure, step on my heart with a high heel. 

 Kidding; yeah I can respect your wishes.



Desert Hare said:


> Sheesh. Must've been a harrowing experience.



Not really, I was 14 at the time and was already looking at Playboy. I'd give some mook my money and ask them to buy me a copy. They happily complied.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Ladies, no fighting or at least wait until everyone is here to watch.




I didn't think we were fighting. Just pleasant (albeit naughty) conversation so far.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Yeah, yeah.



What? I believe in polygamy also. Plenty to go around.


Demongirl said:


> *kisses Aeson*



Aww



Demongirl said:


> Sure, step on my heart with a high heel.
> 
> Kidding; yeah I can respect your wishes.



See? This is how it should be. We all get along with a joke and a smile in our hearts.


Demongirl said:


> Not really, I was 14 at the time and was already looking at Playboy. I'd give some mook my money and ask them to buy me a copy. They happily complied.



I never had to pay someone. They were always around



Demongirl said:


> I didn't think we were fighting. Just pleasant (albeit naughty) conversation so far.



wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> Kidding; yeah I can respect your wishes.



Thanks. I'll try to roll with your punches a little more often. I suppose there's no harm in fooling around with you online.  



Demongirl said:


> Not really, I was 14 at the time and was already looking at Playboy. I'd give some mook my money and ask them to buy me a copy. They happily complied.



Wow; early bloomer.



Aeson said:


> Ladies, no fighting or at least wait until everyone is here to watch.





Demongirl said:


> I didn't think we were fighting. Just pleasant (albeit naughty) conversation so far.



I have to agree with Demongirl here Aeson. Pleasant naughty conversation.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Thanks. I'll try to roll with your punches a little more often. I suppose there's no harm in fooling around with you online.



That didn't take long. then again it did take us less time to break duskblade down.


Desert Hare said:


> Wow; early bloomer.



I don't think so. You're just a late one.


Desert Hare said:


> I have to agree with Demongirl here Aeson. Pleasant naughty conversation.



I wasn't saying it was an angry fight. Sheesh.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> SI never had to pay someone. They were always around




I was 14 Aeson. That means underaged.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> I was 14 Aeson. That means underaged.



I know what it means. I'm saying at that age for me someone somewhere had them. Friends, family, the creepy guy down the street.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> That didn't take long. then again it did take us less time to break duskblade down.



Whatever happened to that sultry minx?



Aeson said:


> I don't think so. You're just a late one.



She's only a late bloomer if she decides to fool around with women in reality.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Whatever happened to that sultry minx?



Got herself a man. She don't need us anymore.


Demongirl said:


> She's only a late bloomer if she decides to fool around with women in reality.



she has to mess around with men in reality first.


----------



## Demongirl

Demongirl said:


> She's only a late bloomer if she decides to fool around with women in reality.



Which proabably has a chance of one in a googolplex of happening.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> She's only a late bloomer if she decides to fool around with women in reality.



Not happening.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Which proabably has a chance of one in a googolplex of happening.



Quoting yourself is so narcissistic.


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


> Not happening.



We find ourselves saying that often, but sometimes never really does happen.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Got herself a man. She don't need us anymore.



Aww.  She was fun to tease.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> Which proabably has a chance of zero in a googolplex of happening.




fifME


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Aww.  She was fun to tease.



I'm thinking the teasing might have something to do with it also.lol


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Quoting yourself is so narcissistic.




I know. Its fun to be narcissistic sometimes.


----------



## Demongirl

Desert Hare said:


> fifME



You sure? There's a lot of zeros in a googolplex. 



Aeson said:


> I'm thinking the teasing might have something to do with it also.lol



Hmm.  I can't help the way I am. If I chased her off then good riddance. The hive needs more people that can go with the flow.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> I know. Its fun to be narcissistic sometimes.



*looks at his own signature thinking she didn't get it.*

Oh I know.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Hmm.  I can't help the way I am. If I chased her off then good riddance. The hive needs more people that can go with the flow.



I'm not saying you did. We've teased and picked on her like we do everyone. I'm only speculating.


----------



## Desert Hare

Demongirl said:


> You sure? There's a lot of zeros in a googolplex.



 I hate it when you're right. 

Still. My stance isn't changing.



Demongirl said:


> Hmm.  I can't help the way I am. If I chased her off then good riddance. The hive needs more people that can go with the flow.



Wow. Maybe we should just be a little more accepting of the differences in people.


----------



## Goldmoon

Desert Hare said:


> Gigilicious?




Indeed



Aeson said:


> It wasn't long ago we had plenty of Gigilicious women. Where'd they all go?
> 
> In my mind Goldmoon, Slider Wade, Demongirl, Kill Zone and Deepest Bluest Evil are off somewhere having some Gigilicious fun and only Goldmoon seems to be coming up for air.




Aeson, dear I dont come up for air. I have a seven inch tongue and I can breathe through my ears....



Desert Hare said:


> Um, I need both of my feet.
> 
> 
> It's going pretty well. Fast week. Got paid on Wednesday.
> 
> Bought Superman: Red Son. Good read so far.
> 
> Accidentally forgot to record Sarah Connor Chronicles earlier so now I'm lamenting not getting my weekly fix.




I miss my Sarah Connor Chronicles



Desert Hare said:


> Um, its upside down.




Maybe _youre_ upside down?



Aeson said:


> You have to be here awhile to make that call.




yep.



Desert Hare said:


> Oh. I thought it had more to do with post rate/count than seniority.




nope 



Desert Hare said:


> A slice of Kate for Goldmoon




Wrong Kate but I sooooo appreciate the thought.



Relique du Madde said:


> Want a good laugh? If you have the ability to watch videos on the web (sorry Goldmoon) go over to Marvel.com and look for the video of the 1970s Japanese Spiderman TVshow..
> 
> The show litterally what you would get if Spiderman Speed Racer and the Power Rangers and an orgy which resulted in a bastard child.




Owned by the government filters again...



Aeson said:


> Thus the running around kissing all the boys.




I feel left out...



Demongirl said:


> Oh sure. Go ahead and break my heart why don't you?




I'm here for you Demongirl. 




Demongirl said:


> Aww.  She was fun to tease.




I'm still here too.


----------



## Aeson

This morning I was talking to the guy that comes in to take my place. I was telling him about an issue we had transmitting a file. The client at one point said the reason the 3rd Attempt to send the file failed was because the network guys were clearing out the connection. To this I asked. "Were they pouring Draino down the tubes?" 

Geek humor at its worst. lol


----------



## Demongirl

Desert Hare said:


> Wow. Maybe we should just be a little more accepting of the differences in people.



Nah; people just need to understand that the hive is a place where anything goes.

You wanna start the next hive Aeson?


----------



## Demongirl

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, dear I dont come up for air. I have a seven inch tongue and I can breathe through my ears....
> 
> I'm here for you Demongirl.
> 
> I'm still here too.



*goes down on Goldmoon*


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers. I went to see the Air Force band tonight and they were fantastic. I was very surprised. I was more surprised when they played the electric slide and the boys started dancing in the front and I was forced to join them. I had fun I must admit. It put me in a better mood than I've been in for a few weeks.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, dear I dont come up for air. I have a seven inch tongue and I can breathe through my ears....
> 
> I feel left out...
> 
> I'm here for you Demongirl.
> 
> I'm still here too.



Why must you tease me so?



Desert Hare said:


> Wow. Maybe we should just be a little more accepting of the differences in people.






Demongirl said:


> Nah; people just need to understand that the hive is a place where anything goes.



Is it possible you both can be right? We should be able to accept the choices people make. On the other hand you have to be able to live with what goes on here. 



Demongirl said:


> You wanna start the next hive Aeson?



Perhaps if I'm still here when the time comes.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> Wrong Kate but I sooooo appreciate the thought.



Sorry. At least I tried.



Demongirl said:


> *goes down on Goldmoon*


----------



## Goldmoon

Demongirl said:


> *goes down on Goldmoon*




Wow, my night just keeps getting better!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Hello Hivers. I went to see the Air Force band tonight and they were fantastic. I was very surprised. I was more surprised when they played the electric slide and the boys started dancing in the front and I was forced to join them. I had fun I must admit. It put me in a better mood than I've been in for a few weeks.



I'm glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> Is it possible you both can be right? We should be able to accept the choices people make. On the other hand you have to be able to live with what goes on here.



*bows*

You are wise, Master.



Aeson said:


> Perhaps if I'm still here when the time comes.



It's rapidly approaching.



Goldmoon said:


> Wow, my night just keeps getting better!



Obey your mistress!


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> *goes down on Goldmoon*






Goldmoon said:


> Wow, my night just keeps getting better!



any room for me?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Why must you tease me so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible you both can be right? We should be able to accept the choices people make. On the other hand you have to be able to live with what goes on here.
> 
> 
> Perhaps if I'm still here when the time comes.




I think we are all respectful of each others views.



Desert Hare said:


> Sorry. At least I tried.




I give you an "A" just for thinking about me at all.


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> *bows*
> 
> You are wise, Master.
> 
> Obey your mistress!



the master to the mistress of the slave. I can live with that.


----------



## Demongirl

Aeson said:


> any room for me?





Aeson said:


> the master to the mistress of the slave. I can live with that.



I don't mind a threeway. You okay with it Goldie?


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> I give you an "A" just for thinking about me at all.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I think we are all respectful of each others views.



For the most part we are. 


Goldmoon said:


> I give you an "A" just for thinking about me at all.


----------



## Goldmoon

Demongirl said:


> Obey your mistress!




Yes mistress. What do you have in mind?


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> I don't mind a threeway. You okay with it Goldie?



She doesn't think of me that way.


----------



## Goldmoon

Demongirl said:


> I don't mind a threeway. You okay with it Goldie?




Sure, although you will be my main focus.



Desert Hare said:


>




*Hugs Desert Hare*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> She doesn't think of me that way.




Its not you Aeson, its men in general.


----------



## Demongirl

Goldmoon said:


> Yes mistress. What do you have in mind?






Goldmoon said:


> Sure, although you will be my main focus.




A torture camber and various instruments of pain and pleasure. Aeson is choose which instrument we use and how we use it.


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying to think of a tribute to Reveille in the title of the new hive. 

This is what I have. *Reveille: The Hive will always be your home. Come back*


----------



## Demongirl

Goldmoon said:


> Its not you Aeson, its men in general.




I'm feeling that way myself too. Especially with what the last a-hole did to me. 

I may eventually be okay with men again, but for now I need a break.


----------



## Desert Hare

Goldmoon said:


> *Hugs Desert Hare*




*hugs and kisses Goldmoon back*


----------



## Blackrat

*Blinks heavily*


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> I'm trying to think of a tribute to Reveille in the title of the new hive.
> 
> This is what I have. *Reveille: The Hive will always be your home. Come back*




I like it. Add 'soon' to the end of it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Demongirl said:


> A torture camber and various instruments of pain and pleasure. Aeson is choose which instrument we use and how we use it.




Hmmmm, I'm not sure about the whole torture chamber....


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> I'm feeling that way myself too. Especially with what the last a-hole did to me.
> 
> I may eventually be okay with men again, but for now I need a break.



I hate it when other men ruin it for the rest of us. 

That "there are no good men left" Is utter BS. There are plenty of good men left out there but their not always your ideal image so they're over looked. 



Goldmoon said:


> Its not you Aeson, its men in general.



I'm not a general man or is it a man in general? Neither of those sound right.


----------



## Aeson

http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...ays-your-home-come-back-soon.html#post4699783 A new hive is born.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm trying to think of a tribute to Reveille in the title of the new hive.
> 
> This is what I have. *Reveille: The Hive will always be your home. Come back*




I like it.



Desert Hare said:


> *hugs and kisses Goldmoon back*




Knowing your feelings about my preferences I feel honored. Thank you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*ker klunk!*


----------



## Desert Hare

Relique du Madde said:


> *ker klunk!*


----------



## Aeson

Desert Hare said:


>



A closing sound?


----------



## Desert Hare

Aeson said:


> A closing sound?




Oh, that. Yeah. I guess so.


----------



## megamania

Ker-Klunk!

CLICK.


wrap wrap wrap

hack hack hack


bzzzzzzt   bzzzzzzt

Thud Thud


"There.... all closed up."


----------



## megamania

Now to go and explore the next Hive.


----------



## megamania

Is there a huge image on the new Hive thread?   It refuses to load for me.  My loading bar goes half way then stops and that's it.


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> Is there a huge image on the new Hive thread?   It refuses to load for me.  My loading bar goes half way then stops and that's it.




There's a candle dedicated to Reveille on the first page.


----------



## megamania

ah I see.  Is it the one from the Hivemind membership club thingamaggigger?


----------



## Desert Hare

megamania said:


> ah I see.  Is it the one from the Hivemind membership club thingamaggigger?




No, its a different one.


----------



## Piratecat

Kerplink. Kerplank. Kerplunk.


----------

